# Softcup Users: The Official 2010 Testing Thread!!



## ooSweetPea

Welcome to the Official Testing Thread for Softcups Users!!

Post below your testing dates and don't forget to post updates with your BFP or BFN/AF. 

If you are using a Mooncup, Divacup, or any other type of cup rather than Softcups let me know that info too!

If you want more information concerning Softcups checkout this thread: Softcups!

Q: Why another Testing Thread? 
A: To enable Softcups users and potential users to monitor the success of Softcups in TTC. 



*January Results:*
3 :bfp: ( including 1 :angel: ) / 7 :bfn: = 30% Success Rate


*February Results:*
:happydance:11 :bfp: ( including 1 :angel: ) / :bfn: 16 = 41% Success Rate :happydance:


*March Results:*
4 :bfp: (including 1 :angel: ) / 17 :bfn: = 19% Success Rate 


*April Results:*
6 :bfp: / 12 :bfn: = 33% Success Rate 


*May Results:*
6 :bfp: (including 1 :angel: ) / 11 :bfn: = 35% Success Rate 


*June Results:*
5 :bfp: / 25 :bfn: = 17% Success Rate


*July Results:*
4 :bfp: (including 1 :angel: ) / 18 :bfn: = 18% Success Rate


*August Results:*
5 :bfp: (including 1 :angel: ) / 18 :bfn: = 22% Success Rate


*September Results:*
4 :bfp: (including 1 :angel: ) / 20 :bfn: = 17% Success Rate


*October Results:*
:happydance: 6 :bfp: (including 1 :angel:) / 8 :bfn: = 43% Success Rate :happydance:


*November Results:*
:happydance: 4 :bfp: / 3 :bfn: = 57% Success Rate :happydance:



:flow: *December Testers* :flow:



Good luck and tons of babydust to all the Softcup Users!



​


----------



## ooSweetPea

Think I got everything carried over ok, let me know if anything needs to be changed or added!

I hope this is a lucky thread for all of us still waiting on our BFP's, can't wait to see those stats start going up... July seems like a pretty good month already!


----------



## medicine

I used softcup for the last cycle, and the testing day should have been around Friday July 16, put AF showed up on Monday July 12th, which I suspect was perhaps a chemical pregnancy, or early miscarriage, but I'm not sure. :-(

I will use softcup for the next cycle, and testing day should be around August 13th, Friday.


----------



## LaPinska

sweetpea can you change my testing date to the 20th? idk how i was off by 10 days before. i'm supposed to test today but i know its a bfn cos of my chart. boo! i have enough softcups for 2 more cycles after that i won't be using them anymore. i have a feeling i should doing ivf or iui with my condition :wacko:


----------



## honey08

i used them with morgan and with the mc ive jsut had in july, i be using them again (and pre-seed ) x


----------



## Mummylou23

please put me down for the 8th of august thanks chick xx


----------



## kazwindy

Hi Lisa F

Yes softcups sit higher up so the sperm may be closer to cervix, but when i checked the depth of the softcup with my lunelle they were actually the same, i think the benefits of SC is that you shove them further up.

I use the lunelle and keep it in over night so i am horizonal anyways :)

GL PEEPS!


----------



## CheriRose

Can you please put me for august 9th testing


----------



## honey08

dnt know when im testing, will let uknow when i O :dance:


----------



## keyahopes

sweetpea, nice of you to take over the testing thread. Hope this is one lucky thread!


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Guys

im new to all of this and this is my first cycle ttc. im using soft cups and zestica 

can you add me to the August list testing on August 12th

Thank you so much
x


----------



## goldimama

Thanks for the new thread sweetpea! I really hope the softcups bring you girls luck like they did for me. We got our BFP on our first cycle using softcups and preseed. Lots of :dust: and GL to everyone. Really hope you get your BFPs soon.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Got everything updated. :thumbup:

medicine - sorry to hear about your possible chemical. :hugs: I have you listed as getting AF since you weren't sure, but let me know if you want me to switch it to :angel:, will certainly do that if you want!

LaPinska - hopefully you'll be getting your BFP within the next two cycles then chick! sorry to hear your chart is misbehaving... mine tricked me this past cycle too.

honey08 - so sorry to hear about your m/c :hugs: I hope that softcups will bring you another BFP very soon!

Mummylou23, CheriRose, MrsEvans - good luck this cycle!

keyahopes - :) thanks, I do hope it is extra lucky for all the ladies!

goldimama - how's it going so far? Hopefully we'll all be following you over to 1st Tri soon!


----------



## kazwindy

Ok whos jennyrenny??


----------



## honeybee28

jennyrenny is a psychic lady i think

ovulated at the weekend and used the last of my softcups! fx this is our month. tested on 30th july coz that's my birthday!!

xxx


----------



## lisaf

I'll be testing soon.. I can't help myself and test early and often, lol!


----------



## ooSweetPea

lisaf, let me know what day you want me to add you onto for testing so you're on the list! :flow:


----------



## LaPinska

af got me yesterday so i had a 10 day lp :growlmad:


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska - sorry to hear she got you! :( Short LPs suck!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks for the new thread. im due AF on the 10th august.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! praying you all get your :bfp: and sending:dust: your way! 

i used softcups to get mine with my last son and the baby im pregnant with now so hope that lifts some spirits. :hugs:


----------



## ettegirb21

You can put me on for August 8th.....I'm still learning how to use them...pain in the ass.


----------



## lisaf

ettegirb21 said:


> You can put me on for August 8th.....I'm still learning how to use them...pain in the ass.

Pain the ass? You do know they go in your vagina, right? :haha:
(couldn't resist the joke, sorry)


----------



## ettegirb21

lisaf said:


> ettegirb21 said:
> 
> 
> You can put me on for August 8th.....I'm still learning how to use them...pain in the ass.
> 
> Pain the ass? You do know they go in your vagina, right? :haha:
> (couldn't resist the joke, sorry)Click to expand...

LOL!! :haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

:rofl:


----------



## sarlar

HEY LADIES! ordered my soft cups and preseed, so i will be a first time user this month!! along with my 3rd cycle of clomid and tussin. excited!!


----------



## sugarlove

I'm going to try these this month, but I have a question which may sound rather silly! :dohh:

There's no way that you could push the sperm out by putting them in is there? I'm going to practice using one for ov next week, but want to know that using them is not going to do any harm to the spermmies

SL


----------



## ooSweetPea

Welcome ladies!

sugarlove, many women have asked the same question as you, and a lot of us don't think it will really do any harm. Make sure you kind of 'scoop' them up as you push it in, tipping the edge of it towards your bum as you insert it. That way it all kind of gets collected in the cup, and you'll probably be able to see some stuff still in the cup when you take it out.


----------



## saviandcrysta

Heya! Its our first month using SC and Preseed. We will be testing August 8th and would love to be added to the list.

We are using a donor and noticed a lot of "stuff" in the cup after it was in for 3 hours. Is this normal?

Good luck everyone!

Crystal


----------



## sarlar

oh yeah i guess approximately august 23rd will be my next testing date!!


----------



## enniejennie

Hi Ladies,

I will be trying SC and Preseed for the first time this month. Hopefully I will be testing on August 12. Does anyone have some pointers on how to use the SC?


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi there
I think you can put me down for BFN this month, unfortunately. Better luck next month!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

savi - It's totally normal to have some stuff left in the cup, especially if you are using preseed as well. I think a lot of the women on here leave the softcup in overnight, or between 8-12 hours, so maybe you won't have so much 'leftovers' if it is left in place for a bit longer?

sarlar - added, GL!

ennie - the thread that is linked in the first post of this thread (titled 'softcups') has tons of info, take a look!

Capital - sorry to hear the witch is on her way... I'm hoping for an April baby too! :hugs:

Also, just thought I'd let you guys know that we are currently at a 22% success rate for this month so far, keep those BFP's coming ladies!


----------



## medicine

Saturday I got a positive ovulation test for LH surge, which means that ovulation should take place 24 to 36 hours, so I did the artificial insemination immediately. I used Softcup and Preseed. I also added Preseed with the sperm in the Softcup. I also orgasmed after inserting Softcup. Did I miss anything? Now for the two week wait. 

It is true about grapefruit juice for me. Grapefruit juice increases the cervical mucus so much, it seemed to be oozing out. Even though there seemed to be plenty of cervical mucus, I still used Preseed. Was this a good idea?

I thought I would get the positive ovulation test on Tuesday, instead I got the positive ovulation test on Saturday, 3 days early. So my test date has been moved from Friday August 13 to Tuesday August 10. Now for the two week wait. We'll see what happens.



*Edit:*



ooSweetPea said:


> medicine - sorry to hear about your possible chemical. :hugs: I have you listed as getting AF since you weren't sure, but let me know if you want me to switch it to :angel:, will certainly do that if you want!

I suspect that I may have had a chemical pregnancy for July because my ovulation, or positive LH surge-ovulation test date, was moved so drastically. I think only pregnancy can move a cycle around that much, and my cycle has been consistent. 

But since I don't have absolute proof that it was a chemical pregnancy, then I can't say for sure that it was. The pregnancy tests all came up negative, so I can only speculate. So I can't say that i was an actual chemical pregnancy.

So it is probably best to leave it the way it is. Thanks.


----------



## mushypea

Hey sweetpea - can you put me down for testing on 4th August? I didn't ovulate until late this month! On holiday for 2 weeks - shame I am in my luteal phase and then will be on my period - nothing like positive thinking, eh?! Then off for some more fertility tests - hormones all normal, internal ultrasound all looks normal - hubby off for SA in September and I am waiting for my appointment with an Obs and Gynae consultant, to check my tubes are not blocked! I have been ovulating from the same ovary for months and if that tube is blocked, it would explain a thing or two! I am getting on a bit too (33 years old), hence the fertility testing after 'only' 8 months ttc (and lying to the doctor a little) :blush:

Sorry to wang on a bit, I just really need a vent - hubby and I thought we were super fertile - serves us right for being so cocky about it all and 'waiting' until the right time for baby #2 :cry:

Anyway - stats for this month look good - let's hope the :dust: rubs off on lots more of us!

I'll shut up now :wacko:



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/29e37b/ttc.png


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh mushypea, I hope that AF doesn't show like you are expecting her to! I ovulated way late this past cycle too, on CD28! Hopefully you have a nice surprise during your vacation rather than the hag showing her face. Looking at your temps it looks like you still had a strong O though, so hopefully no tubes are blocked and she can make her way down them with no problems. It's good that you are slowly getting fertility tests checked off the list, hopefully all is fine though and you'll get your bean soon.

Also, don't worry about coming here to vent, that's what we are all here for, to lean on eachother. :flow: Talking about it usually makes me feel better, so hopefully it works the same for you.


----------



## Bella3112

Can you put me down for August 6th please? I used SC and preseed but only for about three days of bding but I do believe two of the days were before I ovulated and the third on the day I ovulated, heres to hoping anyway! Good luck ladies!


----------



## lisaf

BFN for me


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: lisaf, so sorry she got you.


----------



## honeybee28

mushypea i totally did the same thing and lied to the doctor!! They checked my hormone levels which are fine - dh has sa in sept also. i want them to check my tubes now, coz i feel like i only ov on the left each month, but the doc want's the sa results first. hmmmm. i might go back and try again, im sure there will be a few months wait to have the tubes checked, maybe she could put me on a list or something. Am here if you wanna talk.

Why does it have to be so hard for some people?

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## nolebaby

im using soft cups this cycle. my testing day will be august 13 if the AF doesnt show her ugly face before them! hoping for a BFP!


----------



## mushypea

ooSweetPea said:


> Oh mushypea, I hope that AF doesn't show like you are expecting her to! I ovulated way late this past cycle too, on CD28! Hopefully you have a nice surprise during your vacation rather than the hag showing her face. Looking at your temps it looks like you still had a strong O though, so hopefully no tubes are blocked and she can make her way down them with no problems. It's good that you are slowly getting fertility tests checked off the list, hopefully all is fine though and you'll get your bean soon.
> 
> Also, don't worry about coming here to vent, that's what we are all here for, to lean on eachother. :flow: Talking about it usually makes me feel better, so hopefully it works the same for you.

Hey sweetpea - thanks for that - it means a lot! Oh well about 6 days to go until testing! Trying to stay positive - my brain obviously is - I keep dreaming that I am pregnant :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Sorry I forgot to update you. I lost mine a week on from my BFP, but we are TTC again already & my August testing day is going to be the 10th I think. 

I'm still using the softcups after daytime BD, as i'm almost certain it played a part in last months BFP :)

xxx


----------



## Canagirl

Hi ladies - just popping in before I go to work to say (unfortunately) put me down for a negative this month. However, the beginning of a new month, means another month of hope.

Very happy to see several BFPs in the first thread! Congrats to everyone that got one this month.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh dan-o, so sorry honey. :hugs: It sounds like you have amazing PMA for the upcoming cycle, FX'ed for you that you get another softcups BFP!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Canagirl, sorry she got you, the hag! PMA PMA PMA for this cycle!!


----------



## fionagrace

Hey ladies, AF got me early on the 23rd. I will be continuing with the softcups this cycle and will be testing on the 23rd of August.
Congrats to all of you who got your BFP! :D I have my fingers crossed for the rest of us! :dust:


----------



## mushypea

sorry to hear that dan-o :hugs:


----------



## LadyRoy

Hello ladies - can you add me to August for the 21st please :) This is my first month trying softcups so FX 

good luck to you all - hope you get your BFP really soon :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

All updated! :happydance:


----------



## JCsquaredd

ooSweetPea- Can you take me off the July testing thread? CD32 and almost positive I haven't even ovulated yet.


----------



## lisaf

JCsquared - do you chart your BBT? Its really helpful with knowing when you ovulated or not.


----------



## CLH_X3

Can i be put down for testing on the 15th Aug ...

Im 2 DPO now...

First month using softcups.


----------



## honeybee28

14dpo, bfn, spotting = not good.


----------



## lisaf

honeybee - sorry to hear that :(


----------



## CAustin

Hey ladies! Im new to this site and my hubby and I are TTC #1. Sorry for the weird questions, but was wondering if someone could explain what softcups are? Also, what is preseed? Sorry if they are stupid ?'s, just need some help with it all!


----------



## lisaf

preseed is a sperm-friendly lubricant. Your body makes cervical mucus throughout your cycle. When you are most fertile, you will notice the mucus resembles eggwhites (slippery and stretchy). Preseed is a good addition if you don't make much cervical mucus yourself. 

Softcups are actually menstrual cups (the brand is Instead). But by inserting them after sex, you hold the sperm close to the cervix and hopefully help more of them get in. It also saves you from holding your legs up after sex, lol.


----------



## CAustin

thank you so much! I feel like a ****** because im still new to it all. I appreciate your help!


----------



## lisaf

No worries CAustin - we were all new once! :)


----------



## honeybee28

Witch got me this afternoon. Gutted.xx


----------



## LouiseB

Hiya :)

I have a question for softcup users if someone could help me and here is the link:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/384419-softcup-diaphragm.html

Great thread btw - love the percentages :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Honeybee, thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## mushypea

Grrr as suspected the witch got me today - so onto month 9 (sighs and starts to feel numb)


----------



## ooSweetPea

mushypea, hang in there! so sorry the hag came for you again, FX'ed that month 9 gets you a sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Well ladies, the stats are up for the month of July, we had an 18% success rate this time around. :thumbup: Here's hoping that we can bump that back up again this month with lots and lots of softcup BFP's! FX'ed and lots of dust to everyone testing this month!


----------



## CAustin

sorry to hear that mushypea!


----------



## MinneGirl

Hey, this is probably a stupid question, but I'm considering trying softcups this month. Is there any chance they kill sperm when they touch them---I picture a lot of fumbling to get it "up there" and killing good sperm. ???


----------



## ooSweetPea

Minne, I don't think that it would be an issue. The actual softcup itself is made of a safe material so it won't matter when the sperm touches it. In terms of them getting crushed or damaged or something, which is what I think you meant from saying about fumbling with it, they are so tiny I don't think that would even be possible? It really is easier than it sounds to get them in, not really a lot of fumbling goes on if you know what you are doing and have practiced a few times in advance. You just kind of slide it up in one smooth motion, scooping everything up against the cervix. 

There is a ton of info and tips on the actual softcups thread, it's linked in the first post of this thread. Check it out!


----------



## lisaf

I found it so easy to put in... I just pushed it in a ways and at the end it kind of just got sucked into place.
And yes, I think the sperm are too small to get 'crushed' by it...


----------



## honeybee28

awww mushy pea, onto cycle 9 same as me. so sorry she got you too. fx this is lucky for us both.xx


----------



## mushypea

honeybee28 said:


> awww mushy pea, onto cycle 9 same as me. so sorry she got you too. fx this is lucky for us both.xx

Honeybee - it sucks doesn't it? So sorry for you :nope: I am starting to believe it may never happen again for me and feel quite cold and numb about it all. But I was glad I spoke to my mum about it - she said it took 2 years of trying to have me (she was 19 when she had me) and 18 months to conceive my first brother - then the other 2 just kind of appeared! We have to keep the faith, stay positive and realise how blessed we will feel when it does eventually happen :happydance:

Take care honeybee - it is nice to know there is someone out there in the same position :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

mushypea said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> awww mushy pea, onto cycle 9 same as me. so sorry she got you too. fx this is lucky for us both.xx
> 
> Honeybee - it sucks doesn't it? So sorry for you :nope: I am starting to believe it may never happen again for me and feel quite cold and numb about it all. But I was glad I spoke to my mum about it - she said it took 2 years of trying to have me (she was 19 when she had me) and 18 months to conceive my first brother - then the other 2 just kind of appeared! We have to keep the faith, stay positive and realise how blessed we will feel when it does eventually happen :happydance:
> 
> Take care honeybee - it is nice to know there is someone out there in the same position :hugs:Click to expand...

totally sucks - trying to keep the faith, but wondering if it will ever happen for me.
Thanks hun, take care too. How long are your cycles? your dh has a sa booked for sept doesnt he? mine has he's booked for 8th sept.


----------



## Bella3112

Well count me out :( ..........:witch: got me on August 5th, I gotta keep my head up and focus on the things I do have and not on what I don't but it's hard and I just want to scream and yell and throw a fit lol Why won't my body just cooperate with me? I'm only asking it to do something it's made to do :cry:


----------



## Canagirl

Sorry to hear that Bella3112. I know how you feel. It isn't easy. The first few months of nothing wasn't so bad. Then it got harder and harder. Last month I expected a negative, so wasn't as upset as the previous months when I'd been thinking it would/should happen.

Try to stay positive. It will happen. It just takes time. When we're trying not to get pregnant most of us are so careful about birth control, so assume that as soon as we stop it just happens. Unfortunately that isn't the case. However it WILL happen:) Good luck.


----------



## mushypea

:dust:Hey honeybee - my cycles are 28 to 35 days long. Yeah my hubbie has a sa about the same time as your other half! So fingers crossed for your OH and mine! Yeah it does totally suck, but we just have to remember healthy couples can take over a year, even with no problems. Look after yourself xxx:hugs:


----------



## appy'sbaby

Can u put me down for Aug 12th i think.:thumbup::blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im out, onto cycle 3 which tends to be the lucky soft cup cycle.


----------



## medicine

AF.


----------



## sarlar

:hugs:sorry ladies


----------



## medicine

I used the softcup for its intended purpose, for menstrual bleeding, and things did not go as expected. After a few hours, and after moving a certain way, loads of blood poured out of the cup. If I was not wearing a pad, then the undies would have gotten soaked. 

Maybe I did not insert it correctly? This worries me because maybe this means I did not insert it correctly for trying to conceive? Then again, the bleeding was heavier than normal, maybe because of taking B50 complex.

I'll have to watch the video again about inserting the Softcup properly.


*Videos for how to insert the Softcup Properly:*

https://www.softcup.com/video.html

and

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2drNCv9ac1I


----------



## sarlar

well officially 1-2 dpo now! hoping the soft cups did their job. i used both the soft cups and bd every other did since cd10 including the day of my positive opk and then the next day after!! long 2ww here we come!


----------



## ooSweetPea

FX'ed for you sarlar! :dust:


----------



## honeybee28

i have one soft cup left!! hope it's a lucky one. gonna use it on the day of peak on cbfm. will give you a testing date then sweetpea!!


----------



## CheriRose

Damn Af got me.!! On to the next month.. Gna use the softcups for the 3 rd time this upcoming month.. Also gna try preeseed.. Gna baby dance every other day from cd 10.. And use opks.. On my positive day gna bd and 2 days after.. Hoping next month is my month...


----------



## ooSweetPea

FXed for you honeybee!! I'm waiting for O too, have no clue when it's coming!

Sorry the witch came for you Cheri, hate her! Sounds like you have an excellent plan for next cycle, actually your plan sounds a lot like what I've been doing this month, hopefully it works for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## medicine

medicine said:


> I used the softcup for its intended purpose, for menstrual bleeding, and things did not go as expected. After a few hours, and after moving a certain way, loads of blood poured out of the cup. If I was not wearing a pad, then the undies would have gotten soaked.
> 
> Maybe I did not insert it correctly? This worries me because maybe this means I did not insert it correctly for trying to conceive? Then again, the bleeding was heavier than normal, maybe because of taking B50 complex.
> 
> I'll have to watch the video again about inserting the Softcup properly.
> 
> 
> *Videos for how to insert the Softcup Properly:*
> 
> https://www.softcup.com/video.html
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2drNCv9ac1I

Again, I tried to use Softcup for its intended purpose, which is to collect cycle flow, but it seems to be really messy and I prefer pads over Softcup for period flow. :(

Maybe it was because the flow was heavy, but whenever I inserted the Softcup to collect flow, it always "spilled", and if I was not wearing a pad, then the undies would have been soaked. This kept happening.

This worries me that maybe when I use Softcup for TTC, that maybe Softcup is not sitting in correctly after it is inserted. :(


----------



## sarlar

hard to say medicine. never tried to use the soft cup for af. i do know that when i remove the soft cup there seems to be the right extra leftovers inside the cup but i woulnd know how to tell exactly. maybe it goes in the right spot but does get a good seal??


----------



## ooSweetPea

I've used softcups for AF and have never had a problem, and I have a very heavy flow the first two days. If I don't push it back far enough I can kind of feel it when I stand up, so I just push back further behind the pubic bone and haven't had any leakage that way, for AF or after BD.

Did you ever try to feel your cervix through the softcup after you put it in, to make sure that it is in the right spot? Sometimes I do that when I am not 100% sure that it's in right.


----------



## appy'sbaby

OMG OMG OMG OMG, Okay so here it is...... I can't breath. So We used preseed and soft cups this cycle. It says on the O calender that my most fertile time was 7/24- 7/30. we bd' almost everyday that week i think except Monda or something. I started feeling crampies and like leg aches 6DPO, so I tested on 11dpo BFN. I began to gear up for next cycle. Today I woke up with sore boobs but prior to that me and DH bd'd I think yesterday morning and I noticed that my npps were kinda tender, and my insides were sore. I still payed it no mind cause I already had the BFN so I thought I was out. This AM I woke up and BBs were sore all over. Ran some errands came back home DH left ou cause I dnt share the dissappointments with him IDK why but I keep it from him I feel guilty when I get a BFN. I decided hey I have one more test it can only be neg anyway and I can accept that. So I took it......... I wish I knew how to post the pics of the HPT but I dnt. I sent it to my Bestie immediately and asked does she see a line she said I see two lines ones darker that the other. I imediately called DH and ask him to come home. He came and I showed him He also saw two lines. (((((((((((SCREAMS)))))))))) I am a bit worried because I have some serious crampies not horrible but very noticeable. I hope it's not chemical or misscarrage bean please GOD no. I am scared guys but happy at the same time. I was shaking so bad when I seen the BFP that I couldn't write right away I had to calm dn tis was like @ maybe 5:30. I had similar pains with my last son now 14 and it took a lil bit for me to show BFP. Baby Dust to all I will pray for each and everyone of u to get ya gift from GOD.


----------



## medicine

ooSweetPea said:


> I've used softcups for AF and have never had a problem, and I have a very heavy flow the first two days. I*f I don't push it back far enough I can kind of feel it when I stand up, so I just push back further behind the pubic bone and haven't had any leakage that way, for AF or after BD.*
> Did you ever try to feel your cervix through the softcup after you put it in, to make sure that it is in the right spot? Sometimes I do that when I am not 100% sure that it's in right.

Yeah, maybe I didn't push it back far enough. :( Next time I'll make sure I tried to feel my cervix after putting it in.


----------



## ettegirb21

First cycle using Softcups & got my BFP. Hope the third time is the charm & this one sticks!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats ladies!


----------



## bbhopes

trying insteads again this month, probably testing around the 22nd.


----------



## dan-o

I'm out, spotting now should be full flow later. 
Next test day will be approx sat 4th september, I'll update after ov :)

Deffo on the softcups again, just bought a big box! :flower:

Good luck everyone else still in x


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs:dan-o! Glad you are giving the softcups another go, I am sure they will be lucky for you again! Go BFP!


----------



## ameganh

Hi all: I'm new at TTC. Last month we realized we have 7 months before my hunny is off for deployment and TTC is now a top priority. We were a bit late during my last ovulation to properly plan it out, and then I got AF. This month, I really want to get it right. I am on day 2, and my O chart says I am most fertile Fri-Sun.

I was psyched to find this thread, because I don't feel like the syringe method is right for me. I never feel like I do it right and I worry so much about it all leaking out that I think I'm causing a ridiculous amount of unnecessary stress.

I've seen DivaCups for sale at Whole Food's where I grocery shop. Will these work? Any advice on putting them in for the first time? Also, I am pretty petite (4'11" 100 lbs) - any other petites out there use SC's?

TIA!

- A


----------



## ooSweetPea

Some women have used the divacup, but it is deeper so all the 'goods' sit deeper down then when using a SC. Also, SC is flexible so it can kind of mold itself around your cervix, holding the sperm (and preseed or conceive +, if you use it) right against your cervix.

The link on the first thread of this page will direct you to the actual softcups thread, where there is a ton of info to sift through. I am sure that there are posts that other petite women made, and if I remember correctly, most of them did not have a problem at all with using the SC's. They look large when you first open one and look at it, but they are not that bad at all! There is a video earlier in this thread about how to put it in too, if you need a visual.

Also, are you talking about next Fri/Sat being your fertile time? If you are on CD2 right now I don't understand how you would be Oing in two or three days?


----------



## ameganh

Okay, SC's it is! Thanks for the help. 

Sorry for confusion...I should have been clearer (guess I'm not as in tune with the TTC lingo as I thought). I am not on day 2 of my cycle. I am on day two of my potential fertile period. I.E. will def. ovulate on Fri/Sat.

To be sure, I just got the clear blue OPK (happy face) kit.

Now if the hunny and I BD'ed last night and the night before, and I want him to be ready to rock on Fri/Sat, does anyone know if we should we take Wed/Thurs off? Ahh this is so insane. I spent so many years trying to NOT get pg. Who wouldn't thought the process to do the opposite would be as, if not more, difficult!

Apologies in advance for mentioning other stuff besides SC's. 

- A


----------



## lisaf

ameganh - they say that every other day is best. And you definitely want his sperm in there BEFORE you ovulate for best odds. So if you will ovulate Fri or Sat, make sure you have sex Thurs and Sat at least. If you go every other day, you will definitely be covered.


----------



## ameganh

Lisa - thanks so much. Again, my apologies for straying from SC's. If anyone could tell me how to PM, I would take that route but I couldn't find it anywhere!

Ok so I JUST got the OPK, but from following my own chart, I know that either Fri/Sat or Sat/Sun are my key days for O. I'm off a bit because I had an extremely chaotic month and def. was thrown off my VERY predictable textbook 28 day cycle. 

Therefor, should I start the OPK today/tonight? Wait until tomorrow morning? If I get the happy face, then I BD Thurs night and Sat night? If no happy face, I continue using the OPK until I get a happy face? UGH I am so nervous that I'll mess up the OPK & BD timing and miss this month.


----------



## ooSweetPea

I agree with lisaf, every other day is usually good. DH and I try and BD every other day throughout the cycle, and then if we can manage, we also try everyday that I am getting + OPK's and then the day after too, if we have the energy! I have read many places that if DH doesn't have any sperm issues, every other day at the beginning of the cycle and then everyday around your fertile time is a good bet, as 24 hours is usually enough time for him to replenish his supply. If there are any issues, or if you are unsure, then every other day throughout your cycle is the safest bet!


----------



## lisaf

ameganh - to PM somebody, you click on their name and should have some options. I know you have to have a minimal number of posts in order to be allowed certain interactions (this is to prevent spamming and its against the rules to go and just post junk to get past the limits - go answer some questions if you need to get more posts, or even start your own thread with your particular questions... not that I mind answering them here... just telling you how this site works).

You can get a positive OPK up to 2 days before actual ovulation. So taking them today is probably a good idea. Everyone has to weigh the costs of the tests with their own worries/needs.
I know I got a positive OPK last night 2 days earlier than I ever have before, so I'm glad I start early. I use cheap internet tests so I can test 2x a day and only be spending $1 a test or so (plus, the cheap internet tests work better for me than the store brands).

Some girls use the cheap internet OPKs to test multiple times a day, then when it starts getting darker, they whip out the expensive smiley sticks to confirm that its actually positive. A little late for you to try that this cycle, but just an FYI/tip.


----------



## lisaf

oh, and you should use the OPK mid-late morning, not first thing in the morning! That or early evening are the best times to test. Your surge starts in the morning and isn't usually high enough to detect first thing.
Some women test 2x a day, once mid-morning and once early afternoon just to make sure they are covered, but those expensive smileys really add up if you test that frequently.


----------



## ooSweetPea

If you are Oing on Saturday, it would probably be better to BD on Weds and Fri, and if you are up for it then add in Sat too. Oing on Friday, it would be better to do Thurs, Fri, and again Sat! If you O Friday, Saturday could possibly be too late to catch the egg.

When doing an OPK you don't want to use FMU, so I would start either this afternoon, or tomorrow afternoon. Levels tend to surge later in the day so FMU isn't recommended. The darkest OPK's that I get are usually when I test around 4-5 PM, before I've eaten dinner. I generally try to BD everyday that I get a + OPK, but if you are sticking with every other day, then just keep that up until after O.


----------



## ooSweetPea

lisaf I do exactly what you were talking about, use the cheaper internet strips, and then when they look positive, I confirm with a smiley. :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I should add that my 11am tests are usually darker than my 5pm tests - everyone is different which is why testing 2x a day can be helpful for some women to find their better surge time.

I agree with sweetpea about the BD timing. Though if your partner hasn't had his sperm tested, going every day could be too much and not giving his body enough time to replenish his sperm (unless you have a lab report proving his sperm are good, then you dont' know if it is or not... it might be fine and you could go every day). Waiting more than 2 days between sex can be bad also.


----------



## lisaf

ooSweetPea said:


> lisaf I do exactly what you were talking about, use the cheaper internet strips, and then when they look positive, I confirm with a smiley. :thumbup:

:thumbup: I was going to go that route, but the cheap internet strips give me such beautiful dark positives that I figure its a waste of money... I can afford more pregnancy tests and softcups by skipping the smileys! :haha:


----------



## medicine

lisaf said:


> I use cheap internet tests so I can test 2x a day and only be spending $1 a test or so (plus, the cheap internet tests work better for me than the store brands).
> 
> Some girls use the cheap internet OPKs to test multiple times a day, then when it starts getting darker, they whip out the expensive smiley sticks to confirm that its actually positive. A little late for you to try that this cycle, but just an FYI/tip.

Yeah, the cheap, internet-bought dip-into-cup sticks seem to work better than the expensive, store-bought pee-on-a-stick tests.


----------



## ooSweetPea

lisaf said:


> ooSweetPea said:
> 
> 
> lisaf I do exactly what you were talking about, use the cheaper internet strips, and then when they look positive, I confirm with a smiley. :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup: I was going to go that route, but the cheap internet strips give me such beautiful dark positives that I figure its a waste of money... I can afford more pregnancy tests and softcups by skipping the smileys! :haha:Click to expand...

Ah yes... I think I would spend my entire paycheck on HPT's if DH wouldn't kill me. Sometimes I feel like I'd rather be able to test that day then put dinner on the table! :haha:

As addicted as I am to HPT's, I am such a miser with my smileys... not sure why? I only use 1-2 per cycle, and only when my IC is a blazing positive. Control freak, much? I guess I just like to see the smiley. :blush:


----------



## lisaf

I almost caved and got the smileys just for that reinforcement, lol. I'm sure if I had used them once, I'd be hooked on seeing the smiley each time but since I've managed to stay away from them, I don't exactly know what I'm missing. Hehehe

I go nuts with the HPTs... it doesn't help that I've gotten some weird results on my ICs... and always around 11dpo or so, then I start spotting and start getting blank tests again *sigh* There are days I've taken 6hpts. I couldn't afford to use anything but ICs, lol. And honestly my ICs are rated at more expensive than the store brands, so I figure a negative on a store brand doesn't rule out the possibility of the line I'm seeing on my IC.
I swear, this time, when I get one of those funky lines, I'm heading to the doctor THAT DAY for a blood draw. 
Oh.. and I bought some 10miu/ml tests this cycle... :dohh: Yeah...
My name is Lisa and I'm a POAS addict......


----------



## ooSweetPea

If you always get that weird line, I would go to the doc and see what's up! Can't hurt, right? DH and I were walking around the dollar store the other day, I told him I just wanted to stop in but you know exactly what my hidden agenda was! I had read that the dollar store HPT's are pretty low miu so wanted to get some to try along with my IC's. We were walking around the store and I was on a secret mission looking for those things, and of course they weren't with the meds or the feminine products or anything, they were up at the checkout on those little endcap stands. DH looked at me like I was crazy as I pulled an entire row off the rack and into my basket.

Let's just say there was $10 less in my purse when we left and 10 of the same item in my shopping bag.


----------



## lisaf

sweetpea - PMSL!!!!
That story is awesome. 10? You only bought 10? I order mine online in quantities of 25!! :haha:
I figured the 10miu ones I got were worth a shot, since I got 10 of them for under $3 and paid $2 in shipping.... got them on ebay, hehe.
I have read that the 10miu ones are more likely to give evaps or show a chemical - which some women don't want to know, but I'd really truly like to know for sure that pregnancy is possible for me... so the earlier I know, the sooner I can get bloodwork done before I start spotting etc.

I am still strategizing how to best use them. I feel like I should wait until I get a funny line on the 20miu ones, then dip one of the 10mius in the same urine... if it gets a line too, thats more confirmation, right? hehehe


----------



## ooSweetPea

I would say that's a good plan of action for the 10 miu ones, that way you will def be able to see if it's something, or if the IC's are just being a pain.

You underestimate me... I bought ten of those when I have 35 or so IC's in a box under my side of the bed, some store brand ones that I refuse to use until I see a line on anything else, two digis that I will use only if I see a line on a store brand... along with all my other fertility goodies! What a vicious HPT cycle, eh? :haha: I think if our house caught on fire I'd grab that box and nothing else!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Also, thinking back, I probably would've cleared them out if DH wasn't with me looking totally mortified at me being a crazy HPT creeper! MEN!


----------



## lisaf

hahahahah -- ah, its so nice to have a kindred spirit.
I have my FRERs ready to go if I get a line on the ICs. I contemplated getting the digis to confirm the FRERs (I wanted the ones that tell you how many weeks also). But at this point, I'll be getting the blood test at the doctors as soon as I think I've got a real line. Nothing can beat the beta blood test!


----------



## luv his face

Hello! I have just bought the Instead softcups, starting this cycle with taking BBT and OPK's and also ordered some Pre-Seed I haven't ovulated yet but AF *might* be here at the end of this month, here's to a lucky August!


:dust:


----------



## ameganh

Okay finally some clarity going on in my mind! 

I was so excited to open the box once I bought the so-called, Smileys

It says in the directions to wait at least 4 hours from a previous pee. I waited exactly 4 and 1/2 hours and got a non-smile :(

I guess this is a double edged sword, on one side, Im bummed I cant go home and BD, but on the other side, I feel better prepared, info wise, for when I do get that smiley.

My hunny has never had his goods tested. He is however a 25 yr old holistic nutritionist who also owns a gym. Im hoping all that spinach & exercise is doing him some good in that dept.

So far, weve SORTA played by the rules you suggested, SweetPea. Cycle began on Tuesday, we BDed Mon (oops!) and Tues. I got a negative smiley today so we are going to skip tonight. Im hoping for a smiley tomorrow, and will BD if so. If still no smiley tomorrow, well have to BD to keep up the schedule lol.

Good advice on budgeting the smiley and no-smiley tests. I have high hopes for this month, as it is our first time really TTC. But if no luck, Ill be looking for more next month. And yes THAT would certainly get expensive! Maybe because this is the first round, Ill go twice a day as you guys suggested some do. I KNOW I am close to O, so I will def. try later today, late tomorrow AM, late tomorrow afternoon, and so on.

Thanks again. Love this site.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sounds like a good testing schedule to me! Good luck and I hope you get your smiley soon, it's exciting to see the first time! (and second time, and third... LOL!)


----------



## sheenattc1

ooSweetPea said:


> If you always get that weird line, I would go to the doc and see what's up! Can't hurt, right? DH and I were walking around the dollar store the other day, I told him I just wanted to stop in but you know exactly what my hidden agenda was! I had read that the dollar store HPT's are pretty low miu so wanted to get some to try along with my IC's. We were walking around the store and I was on a secret mission looking for those things, and of course they weren't with the meds or the feminine products or anything, they were up at the checkout on those little endcap stands. DH looked at me like I was crazy as I pulled an entire row off the rack and into my basket.
> 
> Let's just say there was $10 less in my purse when we left and 10 of the same item in my shopping bag.

this is funny but the laidys at the doller store know us verry well because im in or my hubands in every month buying there $1 tests and i useualy get aroung five at a time, lol, the maneger actualy offered me a job one day, i guess she thinks i need it because of how much i spend on pregnancy tests, lol:haha:


----------



## lisaf

PMSL @ sheen


----------



## lisaf

Since we were just talking about this... here is my LOVELY super dark OPK from a few minutes ago. I swear its smiling at me even without the digital smiley face. (and yes, my test line is on the left, hehe) https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/photo.jpg


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oooh beautiful! I did a cheapy yesterday and posted it in my journal, our OPK's could be twins!

And yes, I can CLEARLY see the smiley!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Also... CATCH THAT EGGY GIRL!


----------



## topazicatzbet

what the hell are you doing on here posting pics of opk.


go get :sex::sex: thats one great line.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:rofl: right topaz! you heard her lisa!!


----------



## lisaf

its a little hard to accomplish that at work, lol, its only 1pm here.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ok ok... I guess you are excused. I didn't realize you were from the US too, although the opposite coast of me. :wave:


----------



## lisaf

:hi: back at ya! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

lol. ok i ll let you off then. 
but enjoy yourself tonight :blush:


----------



## nolebaby

Ok, so I am supposed to test tomorrow, but AF was due yesterday so I went ahead and tested this morning. I could NOT help myself. I used First Reponse and there was the slightest, most faint line next to the negative line. I went and opened another test just to see if you could see the line fainly before or not and there is def no way you can see lines before you take the test. I am trying not to get excited. What do you guys think? You almost had to look at it at an angle to see it. I made my DH look also, and he agreed that there def was a faint line.


----------



## mushypea

nolebaby said:


> Ok, so I am supposed to test tomorrow, but AF was due yesterday so I went ahead and tested this morning. I could NOT help myself. I used First Reponse and there was the slightest, most faint line next to the negative line. I went and opened another test just to see if you could see the line fainly before or not and there is def no way you can see lines before you take the test. I am trying not to get excited. What do you guys think? You almost had to look at it at an angle to see it. I made my DH look also, and he agreed that there def was a faint line.

That's exciting! I find FR do produce quite faint lines - I tested 17 dpo with my first and still got quite a thin line - can you post a piccie on the pregnancy test forum?


----------



## mushypea

Hey sweetpea :hi: I will let you know in the next 5-13 days (depending on when my ovaries decide they can be bothered to release an egg) when my testing date for September is. PMA is definitely back with me! Got a CBFM but it has only arrived today (CD9), so can't use it until next month - but I am excited about getting to use it! Although bet I will be one of the 20 tests a cycle girls! Like Honeybee I only have 1 softcup left, will be using it when my opk is hottest. Also have an appointment with an obs and gynae consultant next Tuesday (she is supposed to be one of the best in my part of the UK) - so hopefully that will fill me with more hope too. Apparently two of my best friends from childhood (my mum is still in touch with their mums) took 2 years to conceive their babies (and one of them is a doc too - so no doubt she was getting some help from other doctor friends) - so try to keep the faith girls! Remember you cannot rush perfection :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sounds good mushypea... I'm in the same boat as you waiting around for O! Think maybe it will be today so FX'ed.

CBFM is great, this is the third cycle I've used it and the first time that I have gotten peak readings, so this cycle was extra exciting! I'm a 20 stick girl too, annoying but worth it when that little eggy pops up on the screen. Although... hopefully you won't even need to worry about using it, hm?

I hope all goes well at your appt and that it gives you even more renewed hope, sounds like you have great PMA for this coming cycle! :happydance: 

nolebaby - keep us updated! I won't post you as BFP until you are sure and you give me the go ahead, YAY!


----------



## PaNonee

So I'm new to this site. I'm ttc #1 while on Clomid cycle 2. I bought preseed but hadn't heard about softcups until this thread so my DH & I went to Walgreens tonight and bought a pack. I have a week before I should O so I figured I'd work out the kinks with them now. 

Here's hoping we all end the month with two lines instead of one!


:dust:


----------



## ameganh

Ok, so I got a flipping smiley face 5 min ago.

Of course, I'm stuck at work until 6 p.m. and the hunny is at the gym until 7 p.m. Grrr.

I also couldn't get SC's shipped in time AND I checked out the DivaCup but it looks incredibly scary and it was not recommended.

Now if we BD'd Mon, Tues, Wed, skipped Thurs, and I got my smiley today, should we BD today and attempt it the next few nights in a row too?

- A


----------



## sarlar

typically i bd the day of positive o test and the next day. remember you o 12-36 hours after positive o test so you will be fine bding later tonight!! also, once you o the eggy stays for a bit and can be fertillized i think for like 24 hours. gl and get bding when you can girl!


----------



## lisaf

ameganh - can you pick up any SC's at the drugstore? If you can, grab some on your way home from work.
I'd definitely go tonight and tomorrow. Very good thing you skipped last night though, since his swimmers should be nice and strong today when its important :)
Go have fun!!!


----------



## sheenattc1

ooSweetPea said:


> Sounds good mushypea... I'm in the same boat as you waiting around for O! Think maybe it will be today so FX'ed.
> 
> CBFM is great, this is the third cycle I've used it and the first time that I have gotten peak readings, so this cycle was extra exciting! I'm a 20 stick girl too, annoying but worth it when that little eggy pops up on the screen. Although... hopefully you won't even need to worry about using it, hm?
> 
> I hope all goes well at your appt and that it gives you even more renewed hope, sounds like you have great PMA for this coming cycle! :happydance:
> 
> nolebaby - keep us updated! I won't post you as BFP until you are sure and you give me the go ahead, YAY!

well i think im out this month, i started spotting when i woke up, so thanks for the help though, i hope you get you bfp this month


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning,

So this was my first month of using SC & preseed and I got my :bfp: this morning!!

I can not believe it, 14 months of trying and it is finally here!!!!

:happydance: :wohoo:

FX for all you girls!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

so happy for you hun.


----------



## nolebaby

alright, another update.

after the faint like on the FRER on Thursday, I decided to take another one this morning. There was nothing, notta, zilch! UGH, a BFN! I am so dissapointed and don't really know what to think. I am still having mild symptoms, tender nipples(typically I experience tender breasts not nipples), some heavy cramping(unnatural to the way my AF cramps are) and random watery white CM(which is usually not random and not watery before AF) So, AF was due on Tuesday. I tested Thursday, got a faint line. I tested this morning and got a BFN! Any ideas or suggestions on why this would happen? I havent spotted the first bit since my AF in July.


----------



## sarlar

congrats to enniejennie!!! hope i join you soon! H&H 9 months. 

nole- maybe a dr. visit? are your cycles always on time? do you know for sure when you o'd?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats enniejennie!!


----------



## mushypea

enniejennie said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> So this was my first month of using SC & preseed and I got my :bfp: this morning!!
> 
> I can not believe it, 14 months of trying and it is finally here!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> FX for all you girls!!!!!

Enniejennie - that is fabulous news! How long were you trying for baby #1? I am trying to keep my hopes up after taking 1 month with baby 1, and now onto month 9 trying for #2. I am so pleased for you! :hugs:


----------



## mushypea

nolebaby said:


> alright, another update.
> 
> after the faint like on the FRER on Thursday, I decided to take another one this morning. There was nothing, notta, zilch! UGH, a BFN! I am so dissapointed and don't really know what to think. I am still having mild symptoms, tender nipples(typically I experience tender breasts not nipples), some heavy cramping(unnatural to the way my AF cramps are) and random watery white CM(which is usually not random and not watery before AF) So, AF was due on Tuesday. I tested Thursday, got a faint line. I tested this morning and got a BFN! Any ideas or suggestions on why this would happen? I havent spotted the first bit since my AF in July.

Sorry to hear that nolebaby - how many dpo are you? To be sure of your result, strictly speaking you should wait until you are definitely 18 dpo. Keeping fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## enniejennie

mushypea said:


> enniejennie said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> So this was my first month of using SC & preseed and I got my :bfp: this morning!!
> 
> I can not believe it, 14 months of trying and it is finally here!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> FX for all you girls!!!!!
> 
> Enniejennie - that is fabulous news! How long were you trying for baby #1? I am trying to keep my hopes up after taking 1 month with baby 1, and now onto month 9 trying for #2. I am so pleased for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!!! It took me 1 month with #1 and 14 months for #2. I think I was so stressed over getting PG it took that long. I used Preseed and SC the first time this cycle and got PG. Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## medicine

enniejennie said:


> mushypea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enniejennie said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> So this was my first month of using SC & preseed and I got my :bfp: this morning!!
> 
> I can not believe it, 14 months of trying and it is finally here!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> FX for all you girls!!!!!
> 
> Enniejennie - that is fabulous news! How long were you trying for baby #1? I am trying to keep my hopes up after taking 1 month with baby 1, and now onto month 9 trying for #2. I am so pleased for you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! It took me 1 month with #1 and 14 months for #2. I think I was so stressed over getting PG it took that long. I used Preseed and SC the first time this cycle and got PG. Good Luck to you!!!Click to expand...

What steps this cycle did you do when using preseed and softcup? Did you add preseed inside the cup of the softcup before inserting the softcup? And congratulations to you!


----------



## mushypea

oh enniejennie that fills me with hope! I have been thinking something is wrong with conceiving my first the first month and now we are onto month 9 with trying for our second! Plus people say don't stress - well I wasn't stressed initially - I was convinced it would be first cycle lucky again! I do all the bbt stuff and always time bd perfectly! I hope your positive vibes rub off on me - waiting to ovulate at the moment!


----------



## enniejennie

Medicine I insert the preseed, do the deed then insert the SC right after the baby dance! I am so positive that is what got me PG!!!


----------



## CLH_X3

Af is here .... BFN for me !


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: CLH!


----------



## honeybee28

Cd 15, still not even a high on the cbfm - what the!? normally have highs from cd10/12 then peak cd18/20. where's my egg gone!? Must be coz im stressed.


----------



## mushypea

honeybee28 said:


> Cd 15, still not even a high on the cbfm - what the!? normally have highs from cd10/12 then peak cd18/20. where's my egg gone!? Must be coz im stressed.

Honeybee - 2 days behind you! Your eggy will come - it might be making itself extraspecially perfect this month :hugs: I can't wait to use my cbfm next month!


----------



## snl41296

i have 4 days high as of today. I think I should ovulate around CD 17/18.. crossing fingers. this month alittle later. it varies with me month to month. sometimes I start testing on cd 9 and get my egg CD 12 thats early sometimes I get the egg CD 14. I am sure you will get it


----------



## honeybee28

thanks guys. 
yey mushypea, you are my cycle 9 cyclebud!!!!! cd 16, got the high today wooo, normally get them for about 6 days before the peak. 

guess af will be due around 7th sept. oh great, my exam is that date. a super stressy 2ww for me then!!!!!! 
please can you put me down for testing 8th Sept, thanks

:babydust:


----------



## mushypea

Honeybee - just think that during your 2ww you will be too busy stressing about your exam to worry about af!:af: Of course - I don't want you to stress about your exam either! :dust:


----------



## ooSweetPea

That's what I was thinking too! ^^ Hopefully studying for the exam will keep you busy and the TWW will fly by!


----------



## honeybee28

thanks guys, hope you're right, it's so boring though!

how are you guys doing? any sign of an egg yet mushy? You're waiting to ov too arent you sweetpea?


----------



## mushypea

Thanks for asking honeybee! Yes, just got my LH surge, but had an internal examination by an obs/gynae registrar this morning (think she was taking a sample to rule out infection) which hurt so much I yelped! I can still feel my cervix throbbing! Spotting a bit now after that (nice! - TMI - sorry) - so we are going to:sex: later - but told my hubby I might cry and that it might be a bit yucky :blush: I must admit - he didn't seem exactly thrilled at the prospect! Don't think my uterus is really thinking about baby making at the moment after it's ordeal, but can't miss a chance :happydance:

Here's hoping those of us who have been here a few months are going to get lucky this time!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mushypea

How are you sweetpea? Your chart looks absolutely storming! What a fab ovulation with super-fertile spotting too! Temps look to have gone up really fast - here's hoping it's your month!


----------



## honeybee28

awww muchy, sorry to hear that!! hope it's all ok though and the results come back clear. have fun bding, hope it doesnt hurt too much.xx


----------



## lisaf

Just checking in with everyone. 
Sweetpea that is a GORGEOUS chart!!! OMG!
I had to laugh though, I saw this dark blue box for a symptom you've had ALL cycle and was wondering what it could be... checked the key: Folic Acid :rofl:

AFM - boring part here, too early for symptoms, too early to test, just :coffee: 
Though I did just check and I think my boobs might be a teensy bit sore... hard to tell if they're sore from squeezing them to check or not, :haha:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks for asking! :flow: I must admit my chart is giving me super high hopes right now! Honeybee I finally O'd on CD 29 and am 5 DPO right now, TWW is killing me as usual. :haha: Had some light cramping today but fairly normal after O symptoms otherwise. I am determined to hold out testing until 10 DPO, which will be this Sunday... AF is due the following Tuesday so it will be 2 days early so we shall see!

Mushypea sounds good on the surge, but sorry about being so sore... DH will have to be extra gentle for the next few days!


----------



## sarlar

I AGREE ladies about this 2ww. every month is such a nightmare!! i wish these two weeks went as fast as the first two weeks!! dont know what to think i literally have not symtoms now!! the last couple months on clomid i had lotsa symptoms and was bfn so i just dont know....


----------



## luv his face

Hello again everyone! I'm very hopeful of this cycle trying the pre` and softcups after reading these posts! Yesterday was my first day getting a mostly matching OPK so I dtd and Today at the same time I took another OPK and it was faint again. So I don't know if my O is over now? I'm new to this and don't want to over-do the BD so I didn't try again plus DH is exhausted and I don't have alot of time between 2 jobs so I'm hoping that using these helpful little tools will make it this 1 day.. So now I'm at 1 dpo and the wait begins. I'm super excited and hoping that it just works magic for all of us :) 

GL everyone and :dust:


----------



## sarlar

you usually O within 12-36 hours after a positive opk so you may still need to bd!! also i usually count the day after my positive opk as ovulation day and then count on from there. hope that helps.


----------



## luv his face

I wish I could get in some more BD but our schedules are completely opposite and I'm usually gone for 12-16 hours a day so if it didn't work this cycle it will next cycle.. took the opk at 11pm last night when i got in from work as i noticed excessive CM that was stringy (tmi sorry) and it was the darkest its ever been.. and when i left for work it at 8am it was more faint, and then one at 11pm tonight when I got in and it was completely negative. I used the SC and Pre` and didn't get up after bd and used a pillow under my bum haha so hopefully that worked! 

thank you for your advice sarlar, 
so that means today is my 1 dpo right? if i o'd 24 hours ago.. or tomorrow around this time itll be.. I'm so confused about the DPO I should deff hold off til after AF is due to test.. 

Hope this is our month!


----------



## sarlar

i would count today or tomorrow as ovulation day since you dont necessarily O right when you get a positive opk and then the next day starts at 1 dpo. therefore tomorrow or the next day will be 1 dpo. if that makes any sense :) GL


----------



## luv his face

Sounds good. I hope I got it in the right time frame! I can already see this 2WW will be horrid!


----------



## sarlar

help everyone I am super concerned. so i am 9dpo today. basically have no symptoms anymore except lotsa tan creamy cm. by bbs dont even hurt, which is odd cause the last two cycles they have totally killed by now. anyways, tmi i know, but i am a bit constipated and after pushing for a bm, when i wiped there was runny like watered down blood-pinkish red. it was only like one wipes worth. now it stopped but i dont know what to think. my cycles have been 31-32 days long every cycle and i am only on cd 26 so it is way too early for af!! any ideas!


----------



## ooSweetPea

sarlar, that could VERY well be implantation bleeding! keep an eye on it but with the CM you are describing plus the small amount of bleeding... sounds sooo promising.


----------



## ooSweetPea

luv his face, let me know your testing date whenever you sort it out so I can add you to the stats for this month!


----------



## topazicatzbet

can you put me down for 5th sept please, hoping 3rd time lucky.


----------



## sarlar

i sure hope so sweet pea. the blood kinda freaked me out at only 9dpo...so weird for me!


----------



## mushypea

AFM - boring part here, too early for symptoms, too early to test, just :coffee: 
Though I did just check and I think my boobs might be a teensy bit sore... hard to tell if they're sore from squeezing them to check or not, :haha:[/QUOTE]

LisaF - things are looking good for you too hun! Hope the 2ww goes a little quicker now! x


----------



## mushypea

Sarlar - fingers crossed for you! Time will tell:hugs:


----------



## mushypea

Sweetpea - fingers crossed and hope you can hold out with the testing! Doubt I will be able to this month being as I have about 50 early hpts in my bedside drawer!!!

Honeybee - bding was fine! I was a bit suprised actually - just waiting for that temp rise now!

Anyone know how to get their chart to always be attached to new posts you make? Or do people copy and paste them in each time? I am useless with computers!:dohh:

I am manually copying this in below:

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29e37b">My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## mushypea

oops - try again!


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## topazicatzbet

just do what you have done above but in your signature, in the user cp then it will go on all your posts.


----------



## ooSweetPea

sarlar I have high hopes for you girl!

mushy I feel the same way as you... stuck in waiting land! ALMOST caved and did an IC this morning at 6 DPO, but knew in the back of my head it would 99.9% be BFN so decided not to. Only three more mornings to get through and then on the 4th morning I can test, it feels sooo long away!


----------



## lintu

Hiya,

I have just ordered my soft cups, pop me down for September and I will keep you posted Fingers x'd September is so my month


----------



## nolebaby

Just to give you ladies an update. I had a faint line on the 2nd HPT I took, but I have gotten 2 BFNs since then. I am 8 days late on my period which is VERY abnormal for me. I am going to the dr. on Friday. Wish me luck!


----------



## honeybee28

gd luck nolebaby!!

sarlar - really hope it is IB! Do you normally spot before af? i normally get af 15dpo, but start spotting from 9dpo, so what you have would be totally normal for me. fx!!!!

mushy glad it didnt hurt!! Im still waiting for the peak on the cbfm, will probably happen at the weekend

sweetpea, hang in there! it'll come around soon enough!


----------



## sarlar

honey i normally spot one -two days before af is due, but have never spotted as early as 9 dpo. usually starts about 12-13.


----------



## honeybee28

oooh that does sound promising then sarlar!!! fx!!!


----------



## sheenattc1

ooSweetPea said:


> Welcome to the Official Testing Thread for Softcups Users!!
> 
> Post below your testing dates and don't forget to post updates with your BFP or BFN/AF.
> 
> If you are using a Mooncup, Divacup, or any other type of cup rather than Softcups let me know that info too!
> 
> If you want more information concerning Softcups checkout this thread: Softcups!
> 
> Q: Why another Testing Thread?
> A: To enable Softcups users and potential users to monitor the success of Softcups in TTC.
> 
> 
> 
> *January Results:*
> 3 :bfp: ( including 1 :angel: ) / 7 :bfn: = 30% Success Rate
> 
> 
> *February Results:*
> :happydance:11 :bfp: ( including 1 :angel: ) / :bfn: 16 = 41% Success Rate :happydance:
> 
> 
> *March Results:*
> 4 :bfp: (including 1 :angel: ) / 17 :bfn: = 19% Success Rate
> 
> 
> *April Results:*
> 6 :bfp: / 12 :bfn: = 33% Success Rate
> 
> 
> *May Results:*
> 6 :bfp: (including 1 :angel: ) / 11 :bfn: = 35% Success Rate
> 
> 
> *June Results:*
> 5 :bfp: / 25 :bfn: = 17% Success Rate
> 
> 
> *July Results:*
> 4 :bfp: (including 1 :angel: ) / 18 :bfn: = 18% Success Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :flow: *August Testers* :flow:
> 
> 4th:
> :hugs: mushypea :witch:
> 
> 6th:
> :hugs: Bella3112 :witch:
> 
> 8th:
> :hugs: Mummylou23 :witch:
> :bfp: ettegirb21 :bfp:
> :hugs: saviandcrysta :witch:
> 
> 9th:
> :hugs: CheriRose :witch:
> 
> 10th:
> :hugs: topazicatzbet :witch:
> :hugs: medicine :witch:
> :hugs: dan-o :witch:
> 
> 12th:
> :hugs: MrsEvans :witch:
> :bfp: enniejennie :bfp:
> :bfp: appy'sbaby :bfp:
> 
> 13th:
> nolebaby
> 
> 14th:
> :hugs: sheenattc1 :witch:
> 
> 15th:
> :hugs: CLH_X3 :witch:
> 
> 21st:
> LadyRoy
> 
> 22nd:
> bbhopes
> 
> 23rd:
> sarlar
> fionagrace
> 
> 27th:
> ooSweetPea
> 
> 
> 
> :flow: *September Testers* :flow:
> 
> 5th:
> topazicatzbet
> 
> 8th:
> honeybee28
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and tons of babydust to all the Softcup Users!
> 
> 
> 
> ​

well the cups didnt work for me this past cycle the witch showed her face 5 days ago, better luck to all of you


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - I just went to the bathroom and was hoping and hoping I'd have spotting, lol. I never spot this early so I figured it would be a good sign if I did... :doh: I think its a good sign for you!

Boobs aren't quite sore yet... like perhaps they are starting to get sore but only around the nipples... or I could just be imagining the whole thing *sigh*
I'm with you sweetpea... fighting off the urge to poas SOOOO Badly!!!


----------



## Lisa84

oooo thinking about givin soft cups their official outing tonight before the live performance when i start clomid. Wish my luck ladies i'm a bit nervous lol


----------



## mushypea

ooSweetPea said:


> sarlar I have high hopes for you girl!
> 
> mushy I feel the same way as you... stuck in waiting land! ALMOST caved and did an IC this morning at 6 DPO, but knew in the back of my head it would 99.9% be BFN so decided not to. Only three more mornings to get through and then on the 4th morning I can test, it feels sooo long away!

Sweetpea! You can do it! Keep strong!!!!


----------



## mushypea

Fingers crossed nolebaby!

Hope you get your peak soon honeybee!

I am just waiting for my temp rise now...


----------



## Nvr2Late

I'm hoping I am not the only one who has had odor issues from the softcups (not surprising, given we're trapping sperm in our bodies for up to 12 hours). Anyway, if you too have this issue, you might want to try a baking soda douche. I did one last weekend, as a way to decrease the acidity of my, er, well, you know... down there/ girly bits :) many fertility books recommend the douche at least an hour before intercourse. I did one 4 hours before I knew we would DTD, and not only did it help make a more alkaline environment for spermies, but it got rid of the slight smell I had experienced after using a softcup two days before. As added help, I still used my pre-seed too.
Anyway, thought I would share, for what it's worth!


----------



## sarlar

having brown spotting today and cramps so worried af is coming:( i just cant figure out why she would show up so early! i have been so proud of my nice long lp before this so it concerns me why it would change that much. i guess only time will tell....and torture....


----------



## lisaf

never2late - thats interesting... I've never noticed a smell after softcups so I'm going to avoid the douching since everything seems to be in good balance down there for now, but I'll file that away in case I get anything noticable

sarlar - I'm still hoping its IB.. its often pink or brownish... its just perfect timing for IB sweetie... torture of course I know! Good news, if it is IB, then you should get a positive in 2-4 days (from what I've seen at FF chart gallery)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Lintu, I need a testing date to add you in for September, let me know.

Sarlar - I still have a good feeling for you!

Nole - So excited to hear your results!

Mushy - FXed for a temp rise soon hun.

Lisaf - We have to stick it out together! :haha: BB's starting to absolutely KILL today so hoping that it's a good sign. Not normally this tender so hm...


----------



## lisaf

Just an update, I got my progesterone results today. 15.2!!! SOOO happy. Boobs are definitely starting to get sore too, not just my imagination!

FX'd sweetpea... I think you are the first girl I've ran into who is cycling at the same time as me (mine hasn't been very regular and have 12 day LP) hopefully we can be bump buddies :D


----------



## ooSweetPea

Ah yes hopefully! My LP is around 11-12 so samesies there, however I have a longer wait to O... hopefully that won't matter if we both get our BFP this time around!

Congrats on the bloodwork, sounds great! What day are you planning to test first?


----------



## lisaf

Lol, hopefully I can hold out until 10dpo (I consider myself 7dpo right now)... so that would be Saturday at the earliest?
i'll probably cave by 9dpo, lol... heck, its hard not to use one right now.


----------



## ooSweetPea

I hear you! I am going to try and hold out until 10 DPO, which will be Sunday morning... might cave and do a sneaky one at 9 DPO on Saturday though. I think it'll depend on my temps and symptoms!


----------



## lisaf

I feel you! If I start getting symptoms, I like to test so I don't think about it/obsess all day.. if the test is negative, I can push the thoughts to the back of my mind.


----------



## luv his face

ooSweetPea said:


> luv his face, let me know your testing date whenever you sort it out so I can add you to the stats for this month!

Testing date will be August 29th I think.. IF I can hold out!


----------



## mushypea

I thought I would get my temp rise by now (due to having a positive(ish) OPK on Tuesday), but temp still low today! So I just did another OPK and it is hot hot hot! Not sure how impressed my OH will be - I told him yesterday that we wouldn't have to bd today, and he almost sighed with relief! Think nice underwear, candles etc might have to come out!!!


----------



## kezza78

Hi all, 

This is my first cycle at using softcups, i'm currently 4/5dpo so could you but me down for 27th thats if I don't cane before then.


----------



## Lisa84

Wow Wow Wow!!

I used a softcup for the first time last night and all i can say is Wow!! These are fab!! Inserted one straight after :sex: and had no leakage at all!! I was expecting to have to practise a couple of times before i got it right but it worked first time :thumbup:

Arrrr can't wait now to continue using them when it matters (once i start Clomid) and being able to roll over and go to sleep straight away without having to have my legs in the air for ages!!

Didn't love removing it this morning tho :(


----------



## LadyRoy

So... looks like I MIGHT have got my :bfp: yesterday at 12 DPO!!! See my thread here for pics https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/395362-so-got-my-oh-poas.html 

If I have then HOORAY for softcups and preseed - first month using either and only 2nd month TTC!!


----------



## lisaf

lisa84 - did the softcup catch on your cervix? I had that issue and have learned to pull VERY slowly.

LadyRoy - CONGRATS!!

AFM - I caved and tested this morning because my temp is so good. Lots of little symptoms that are hopeful, but nothing definite.


----------



## Lisa84

It slotted into place nicely where its supposed to but i just couldn't work my finger under it to pull it out. I had to lie down and do it. I couldn't do it sat on the toilet but i suppose practise will make perfect :)


----------



## lisaf

gotcha, yeah you must have had it wedged up in there good! :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Well it definately wasn't wanting to go anywhere which was great just after putting in but not when trying to get it out lol x


----------



## sarlar

congrats ladyroy!

lisa, sweet pea- hoping you both get your bfp soon!! 

mushy-GL bd'ing. 

still spotting a bit so i dont know waht to think. must keep waiting. slow slow slow week!!


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - are you charting your temp?


----------



## ooSweetPea

^^ yes, I was wondering that too?


----------



## sarlar

no temps. i work nights three days a week so i never have the same sleep schedule. i tried temping but because of this they were all over the place.


----------



## lisaf

I think I've asked you if you temp like 100 times sarlar, lol.. sorry! I just keep forgetting!

sweetpea - your temp is still looking good, slight dip but still in that super high region. Did you check mine out today ;) ?


----------



## mushypea

Sarlar - fingers crossed it is implantation - lisaf - looking good :)

My oh is ace - he never refuses to bd even though he is snowed under with work!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yes I did Lisa, looking gooood!


----------



## lisaf

:D hehe, I'm just so proud of my temps, lol! Only you fellow TTCers would understand!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh hope that was an implantation dip today lisa


----------



## CheriRose

Just wanted to pop in and see how everyones doing with softcups.. After the disappointment of at showing her ugly face I am now yet again starting my trying.. Started last night at cd11.. gonna go every other day until I get my positive opk than do 3 days in a row wait a day and bd again.. I'm also still using softcups and added preseed to the mix.. I'm hoping this is my month finally.. I'm getting so depressed all I wanna do is eat junk.!! Ughh
Baby dust to you all.!!


----------



## lisaf

topazicatzbet said:


> oh hope that was an implantation dip today lisa

Thanks :hugs: I'm pretty worried about it... my chart was just looking so good and I know implantation dips can happen, its just hard for me to believe thats what it is :cry: I know its no where near over, but my confidence just got cut in half. My breasts aren't even that sore today :(
*deep breath* I need to stop obsessing and just wait and see what tomorrow brings....


----------



## sarlar

bfn today. still spotting in very small amounts of brown stuff. not looking good.


----------



## lisaf

sorry sarlar! :( I still hope for the best, but I understand!


----------



## stay.positive

I just started using soft cups! Feeling hopeful that they will help!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Cheri - hang in there hun! I hope that this is your lucky month!

lisa - you are totally still in girl, like topaz said hopefully it was an implantation dip! FX'ed for a nice rise tomorrow morning for you! :hugs:

sarlar - not out yet! I will still keep the PMA up for you, I know it's hard when things like that happen. :flow: 

mushy, topaz, how are you girls doing?

One more morning and then the next I test, possibly PMA went slightly down the drain today for me, not sure why but suddenly felt it just wasn't my month... hoping I am wrong though of course! I think it has to do with family stuff in a way though, my mom had a scary mammogram and we are still waiting to see what happens with that, details in journal. Not sure if I want to test and risk getting sad over BFN, or just wait to see if AF shows up next week first. Hopefully I feel better Sunday morning and get some good news if I test!


----------



## honeybee28

i peaked this morning!! only 3 days of highs instead of the normal 6, wonder if that means anything. dtd this morn, will do again tomorrow night, and maybe mon morning.

fx for everyone!!xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

:dance: for peak! Get on it girl!


----------



## luv his face

I posted this in my own thread and was wondering if you guys had any idea's about it? 


I am now 3-4 DPO and last night my husband and I :sex: just for fun not for baby makin purposes.. and it was good for a little while than when he turned me over to do it from behind it immediately started hurting, felt like he was pokin my insides? After we were done i was on my back and my insides were extremely sore but was all fine by this AM this hasn't ever happened before and we always use this position.. wondering what it might be from? I know its too early for implantation to have even happened but just wonderin if this has happened to anyone else.


----------



## lisaf

I wonder if your cervix was just in a particularly bad height at that moment in your cycle?


----------



## luv his face

i hope all is ok down there we'll try again in a few days if it continues like that i'll check in with the doc.. i hope its what your saying lisa.. i was also hoping it would be a symptom damn me LOL someone said it might be that i was actually ovulating then and my cervix was low? but i got my pos OPK on monday the 16th along with some damn good EWCM which i only saw once on that day. so i'm pretty sure i OV'd on the 16th. hmmmm... only time will tell...


----------



## nolebaby

Well, count me as a BFN! UGH! AF(or what I am assuming is AF) showed up 10 days late! My docs appt was today at 2:45 and when I went in the restroom before leaving work to go to my appt, I had started. SOOOOOO mad! Well, heres to a May baby!


----------



## sarlar

sorry nole:( i have a feeling i will be following you soon!


----------



## mushypea

Sweetpea - I hope your mum is ok and after further testing puts everyones minds at rest.

Nolebaby - sorry to hear that :(

Honeybee - yay! 

I am currently 2 dpo - the best part of my cycle - still full of hope and not staring for hours at my temps!!!


----------



## LadyRoy

This is my first month using softcups and preseed and we got a :bfp: !!!!

Just wanted to wish the rest of you girls GL and get over to 1st Tri soon! 

xxx


----------



## HappyLady

Hey Sweetpea put me down to test on September 1st...Hoping for :bfp:


----------



## HappyLady

Oh and LadyRoy CONGRATS on your :bfp:


----------



## lisaf

another temp drop for me :(


----------



## stay.positive

Congrats LadyRoy!


----------



## mushypea

lisaf - so hope your temp will rise again tomorrow! Your last luteal phase looked a lot longer than that xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

Hello everyone, i would love to join you. I'm on CD4 today, and just got my soft cups today. Also just decided to try one being af is very light today. Can you ladies tell me exactly HOW you are using them for conceiving? I just can't figure out how i'm going to get it up there after :sex: you know?


----------



## HappyLady

Well me personaly after we had :sex: I laid on my back and put it inside of me...It was very easy to insert...GOOD LUCK!! I also didn't take it out until the following morning either!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks! I felt really silly when i was putting it in today. I felt so dumb! it took me a while to understand how it fit and everything. I just don't want to be a softcup flunky! I also am waiting for my preseed to get here. Every little bit helps!!! :)


----------



## luv his face

DaretoDream said:


> Thanks! I felt really silly when i was putting it in today. I felt so dumb! it took me a while to understand how it fit and everything. I just don't want to be a softcup flunky! I also am waiting for my preseed to get here. Every little bit helps!!! :)

I'm trying the SoftCups and Pre' this month for my first time.. I'm very hopeful but symptomless.. much luck to you and have lots of fun with the pre'!


----------



## nevertogether

please add my testing date september 18 :)


----------



## lisaf

one tip I got for the softcups are to sort of scoop up the excess semen before inserting (I was afraid I was trapping most of his swimmers on the outside! :haha: ) I didn't understand what they meant so I'll be a little graphic here...

Spoiler
I took the cup as if I was about to insert it, and scraped it along my labia... I collected quite a lot of semen, then inserted the softcup
They were so much easier to insert than I thought. You really just pinch them and slide in. There is an instructional video out there if you are interested.


----------



## lisaf

Put me down for a BFP!!!!!!!
Super early but I got a 7 on a beta test this morning after a faint line on a 10miu test. Still nervous and don't want to change my status yet.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/397563-totally-shock.html#post6604153


----------



## luv his face

Holy yay lisa!!!!!


----------



## CheriRose

lisaf said:


> Put me down for a BFP!!!!!!!
> Super early but I got a 7 on a beta test this morning after a faint line on a 10miu test. Still nervous and don't want to change my status yet.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/397563-totally-shock.html#post6604153

Congrats.!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: OMG YAY LISA!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LadyRoy

Congrats on your :bfp: Lisa!!!!! The doctors should prescribe softcups for ladies TTC :)

FX it sticks x


----------



## mushypea

Congratulations! Wonderful news young lady! So happy for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mushypea

Sorry - the above message was for Lisaf!

My little boy wants me to do some more 'smiley faces' - so here they are! He chose them all (even the sad ones - sorry)!

:nope::yipee::rofl::serenade::shipw::sick::haha::cry::cloud9:

Sweetpea - please put me down for testing 3rd September!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats lisa


----------



## CheriRose

Can u please put me for testing sept 9..


----------



## sarlar

congrats again on this thread lisa!

sweetpea hopefully you are next!!

cd14 today. stilll spotting brown. last month af arrived cd15 so i expect her sometime between today and tomorrow.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks everyone! 
sorry to hear you're still spotting sarlar! :(


----------



## nevertogether

i'm jealous lisa! :haha: but congrats honey, so glad to hear you finally caught that eggy! any tips you want to share with us still trying??


----------



## lisaf

nevertogether said:


> i'm jealous lisa! :haha: but congrats honey, so glad to hear you finally caught that eggy! any tips you want to share with us still trying??

I totally understand the jealousy!!! No worries! I used to feel like every BFP that was announced meant that they were taking all the BFPs for that month. It doesn't feel real to me so I still feel like I'm a TTCer :haha:
The only advice I can think of is the scooping advice I gave above.

And that if you think something is wrong with your cycle, don't be afraid to be a little pushy with your doctors or change doctors (this was my 3rd doctor that finally upped my clomid dose and got my progesterone level up to normal for this cycle).

I did love acupuncture though, if nothing else because it was not only acupuncture, but therapy too as I got to talk her ear off and got foot rubs on top of that! Best thing I did to keep my sanity during the ups and downs!


----------



## nevertogether

well, it's kind of hard for me because i use military doctors and i'm stationed in germany (seriously stuck in like the 70's or something...) we are required to see our primary care manager before going on the german economy (i don't understand their language anyway) to seek medical assistance. if my PCM doesn't want to recommend me for help, they don't have to. :shrug: i think i might be hyperthyroid though so i'm going to get my levels checked again on tuesday. at least that would explain my dizziness, hot flashes, infertility, etc. we will see. but in the mean time, definitely using my soft cups next time i see DH! i love them and i hope they bring me as much as joy as they have you! so glad you finally got a doctor that listened!


----------



## lisaf

nevertogether said:


> well, it's kind of hard for me because i use military doctors and i'm stationed in germany (seriously stuck in like the 70's or something...) we are required to see our primary care manager before going on the german economy (i don't understand their language anyway) to seek medical assistance. if my PCM doesn't want to recommend me for help, they don't have to. :shrug: i think i might be hyperthyroid though so i'm going to get my levels checked again on tuesday. at least that would explain my dizziness, hot flashes, infertility, etc. we will see. but in the mean time, definitely using my soft cups next time i see DH! i love them and i hope they bring me as much as joy as they have you! so glad you finally got a doctor that listened!

Aww, sorry you're in a situation like that! :( Do whatever research you can on your own.. charting my cycles helped point me in the right direction to insist on getting on clomid first, then to insist on day21 blood tests to check my progesterone (which was lower than it should be).


----------



## nevertogether

thanks hun :hugs: i'm going to start with this appointment tuesday and see where i can go from there. i have never had day 3 or day 21 bloods done, but i have charted since march and everything seems to work properly. :shrug: hoping my story ends like yours!


----------



## lisaf

good luck! Just because I have a progesterone issue doesn't mean you do! :) Its just one of those things that can be hard to figure out and not all doctors even believe it an issue! Send me a PM anytime if you have questions about stuff, I'm happy to share whatever I've learned - I think I did a decent job in my journal of going through everything that happened...


----------



## HappyLady

Lisaf I am so EXCITED for you and your:bfp:!! I was just talking to you the other day about IVF!! I wish you the BEST OF LUCK!! I am so HAPPY for you!!:hug: SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## CheriRose

lisaf said:


> good luck! Just because I have a progesterone issue doesn't mean you do! :) Its just one of those things that can be hard to figure out and not all doctors even believe it an issue! Send me a PM anytime if you have questions about stuff, I'm happy to share whatever I've learned - I think I did a decent job in my journal of going through everything that happened...

Lisa did u see an obgyn or a fertility specialist ? I'm just wondering because an obgyn doctor that I had all he did was give me clomid.. NEVER. Even explained anything about it to me ( this was when I didn't kno everything I now kno.!) and told me if it didn't work hes sending me to fertility.! No blood work no nothing.!


----------



## lisaf

CheriRose said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> good luck! Just because I have a progesterone issue doesn't mean you do! :) Its just one of those things that can be hard to figure out and not all doctors even believe it an issue! Send me a PM anytime if you have questions about stuff, I'm happy to share whatever I've learned - I think I did a decent job in my journal of going through everything that happened...
> 
> Lisa did u see an obgyn or a fertility specialist ? I'm just wondering because an obgyn doctor that I had all he did was give me clomid.. NEVER. Even explained anything about it to me ( this was when I didn't kno everything I now kno.!) and told me if it didn't work hes sending me to fertility.! No blood work no nothing.!Click to expand...

First I saw a GYN who didn't want to give me anything and just wanted me to wait. Then I saw another GYN who put me on clomid, left me to chart and use OPKs to confirm ovulation. I had to ask for the progesterone blood test, not to confirm ov but jsut to confirm progesterone was high enough. He woudln't up the dose based on 1 low test, so I did another round, low again. So he wanted me to take a break and let my body recover and then try again but woudlnt up the dose. So I found a FS during my 'break' whose first step was to up the dose and it worked! I found an FS who isn't breaking my bank.. main reason I stayed away was the cost concerns! But a lot of things have been cheaper with him and I got full monitoring etc and my HSG this cycle. You have to push for the level of monitoring you want! And I do think its best to see an FS, GYNs are not experts at this and told me stupid stuff that just wasn't true! (like that the egg was still traveling down the tubes when you get a positive pregnancy test!!!)


----------



## CheriRose

Wow Lisa.. I'm glad you found the right doctor.. I hope I find the right doctor.. I'm going to see my primary doctor soon and have her recommend someone l.. Only because I dont kno of any around me and I prefer something to go through my health insurance.. I hope you have a healthy 9 month:!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## lisaf

My insurance didn't cover me.. I checked prices at the 2 clinics in town, went for a consult at the cheaper one and checked his reputation with my acupuncturist (his success rate is almost unbelievably good). Everything he wanted to do sounded 'right', he was always willing to listen to my questions and even ask if I had more. His office is always super responsive, when I come in for appointments, my butt never even touches the chairs in the waiting room, they wisk me right in. Bloodwork is always back in on the same day and I ALWAYS get a call with the results.

My insurance doesn't cover anything that even has a whiff of infertility about it. I haven't even paid for anything but the consult and the HSG so far, he's been billing my insurance under PCOS and we're waiting to see what they'll pay for.


----------



## CheriRose

Ooo wow.!! I should see about that.! I need to first find a clinic in my area...! I'm trying to give it till December.. And if nothing than start seeing specialists.. Gives me and dh time to save money for the specialist.. I'm very hopeful tho now.. I want to see if my doctor will try the clomid again because of how I was never told nothing about it before.. I plan on calling Monday morning to make an appointment to see her..


----------



## luckyme225

You can put me down for September 13th :thumbup:


----------



## redrose27

I am new to soft cups but wanted to know how long I should leave them in for.


----------



## sarlar

few hours - 12 hours. i usually leave mine in about 6 hours or so unless i bd before bed then i leave it in until i wake up in the am. 12 is the max though!


----------



## sarlar

still waiting for af. she is due today i believe!


----------



## lisaf

hope she stays away sarlar!!

I did my softcups exactly like sarlar.. if close enough to bed, left in overnight for a max of 12 hours... otherwise I left it in all evening until bed.. usually about 5-6 hours.


----------



## redrose27

thanks ladies.


----------



## mushypea

Hey Lisaf - how are your hpts coming along? Line getting darker? Have you had any more bloods done? xxx I am nosey!


----------



## HappyLady

I must be nosey too!! I would love to know too Lisaf:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

mushypea said:


> Hey Lisaf - how are your hpts coming along? Line getting darker? Have you had any more bloods done? xxx I am nosey!

Hehe, so I got my first proper line on a 20miu this morning.. SUUUUUPER faint still... like I might have doubted it if I didn't know from bloodtests that something was definitely going on.
Getting more bloodwork done today. I'll update my journal with the figures, dont' want to gab TOO much about pregnancy on the TTC threads,... I remember what it felt like when AF was just showing and someone who was due for AF around the same time as you has all these pregnancy updates.


----------



## mushypea

Oh keep us updated Lisaf! Glad the lines are still coming! If you were one of these 'OMG I am pregnant after ttc for 1 month!' girls, gabbing on about it, then sure - I would be upset. But you have been trying for a long time, with obstacles in your way - I for one am just delighted for you and excited about your progress. That is my personal opinion, anyway xxx


----------



## mushypea

Oh OK - just realised you had a journal! I shall stalk you on that now:thumbup:


----------



## luckyme225

Ok ladies I'm sure I sound silly but I want to make sure I'm using them right. So I tried one last night because I wanted to know what I was doing before actually DTD. It was easy to put in and pretty easy to take out (which of course makes me think I did it wrong).So I put it in vertically and it sits vertically against the wall the my cervix is on, does that sounds right? I would say the top part of the cup hooked around my cervix (it was med-high). Also, do you find that some of the semen gets left out of the cup when putting it in? That part makes me nervous!! Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## HappyLady

Well that's exactly how I put in it....So if you are doing it wrong, then I guess I am doing it wrong too!! LOL!! And yes I did have a little sperm leak out when I first put it in....But not as much that leaks out when I didn't use a softcup:flower:


----------



## honeybee28

OMG Lisaf!!! congrats!!! fx. I know you've been trying for a while, do you mind me asking how long? and how many of those cycles you used softcups for?


----------



## lisaf

I posted a rather graphic description of how to save some sperm when you put the cup in a few posts back... but this cycle I took the lip of the softcup and sort of scraped the excess back in (just the stuff that had dripped to the outside of me). There was quite a BIT of it too! Made me feel better when putting it in, knowing for sure there was semen in there.

luckyme - As long as you catch your cervix inside the softcup, its pretty much where it needs to be! :) You can try and feel your cervix through the cup if you're worried you missed it!

honeybee - this was my 2nd softcup cycle, but my first cycle where I had good progesterone (due to a higher dose of clomid). This was our 11month of trying. It makes me laugh because its JUST under the wire for that official 'infertile' label, and that it was right after every single deadline I set myself!

Updated my journal with my latest blood results for those who are interested.


----------



## sarlar

called obgyn this am and they first thought i was pregnant because of all the spotting and the fact it had stopped yesterday morning and wanted me to go for a beta, but i said i am due today so i would wait till wednesday. of course, af showed up around noon. needless to say i am a total wreck along with in severe pain/cramps. i asked if they would up my dose since this has been three months at 50 mg wiht no results and my progesterones have been borderline at 10, 13, and now 11. but, my md is on vacation and no one is willing to overstep his boundaries so looks like i am back on 50 again. feel like there is no hope and dont even know if i want to take it. plus, his nurse told me the closest fs is over 2 hours away.


----------



## lisaf

sarlar said:


> called obgyn this am and they first thought i was pregnant because of all the spotting and the fact it had stopped yesterday morning and wanted me to go for a beta, but i said i am due today so i would wait till wednesday. of course, af showed up around noon. needless to say i am a total wreck along with in severe pain/cramps. i asked if they would up my dose since this has been three months at 50 mg wiht no results and my progesterones have been borderline at 10, 13, and now 11. but, my md is on vacation and no one is willing to overstep his boundaries so looks like i am back on 50 again. feel like there is no hope and dont even know if i want to take it. plus, his nurse told me the closest fs is over 2 hours away.

UGH that really stinks!! Every bit of it!! :( When is GP back?
My GYN wouldn't up my dose as he said that clomid makes you ovulate and as long as I was ovulating, that I didn't need more... first cycle I got it upped it finally worked.. coincidence?  Think not! Can't wait to go see him and tell him how wrong he was. I did 4 rounds of 50mg with him. Good news is my FS didn't count those against me as they weren't doing much for me, so he was going to give me 6 more tries.

I know you can't force them to up the dose, but schedule an appointment to see your doc the instant they are back and hound him! If he won't up it... go try the FS.. maybe you can get the bloodwork done locally and reduce the amount of times you have to drive there?
:hugs:


----------



## sarlar

thanks lisa. hey i know you did some acupuncture and was looking into that option to help things along. how often did you have to go and how much did it cost?? i am gonna make some calls this week. i also started b-complex along with my regular prenatals. do you have any other advice ideas?? do you think my progesterone numbers are high enough?? were you on progesterone supplements? have you ever used progesterone cream? lol sorry for all the question. now that you are a success story:) and i seem to be similar to you i gotta get all the dish!!


----------



## mushypea

:hugs:Sarlar


----------



## lisaf

sarlar said:


> thanks lisa. hey i know you did some acupuncture and was looking into that option to help things along. how often did you have to go and how much did it cost?? i am gonna make some calls this week. i also started b-complex along with my regular prenatals. do you have any other advice ideas?? do you think my progesterone numbers are high enough?? were you on progesterone supplements? have you ever used progesterone cream? lol sorry for all the question. now that you are a success story:) and i seem to be similar to you i gotta get all the dish!!

If your progesterone was over 10 (US figures) then it should be enough. 15 is better for a clomid round, but I only got up past 10 this last cycle. I have progesterone suppositories but only started them once I got my BFP as my 'day 21' bloods were spot on. (never used the cream)
I went weekly for the acupuncture. I don't know that it helped much with my cycle to be very honest, progesterone didn't go up etc... but it helped SOOOO much with stress... I like to say it was weekly therapy with acupuncture and a foot massage thrown in!

I take the B-complex, daily mutlivitamin (prenatals made me sick) and added omega 3 oil capsules especially since I don't eat any fish.
My acupuncture cost me $85 a week.. insurance is supposed to pay me $20 per session as its being billed as a non-fertility diagnosis. Never tried to file the claims though. I may try now.. can't hurt. 
I was seriously getting highly strung and on edge every single day about TTC before acupuncture, feeling desperate etc and she calmed me down and helped me feel like it will happen and its just a process etc.
She also ordered some tests for me when I was between my GYN and my FS so I went to the FS with more data. It was nice to have someone involved with my cycles every single week.. helped me not feel so alone. I think I did it for 4-5 cycles (still going right now for the next week or so).


----------



## lisaf

Still can't figure out how we afforded the acupuncture..... figure its the same cost as therapy though, lol.


----------



## sarlar

ha funny. i think i need that though as i tend to obsess! it is almost to the point where my dh is thinking we need a break soon because i put so much pressure on myself and am so upset when it doesnt work. never failed at anything i set my mind to so this is driving my up the wall!! starting to not feel so sad tonight.... trying to look forward to another cycle. ordered more preseed and soft cups!!!


----------



## lisaf

Its almost easier when AF comes and you can move on!
Yeah, acupuncture was a huge help to me emotionally... I would recommend it to anyone based on that alone! 
Try my scoop method with the softcups too! Thats something I did different with this cycle. I really hope it happens for you soon!


----------



## honeybee28

awwww im sorry sarlar, stupid witch.

yey lisaf that's great, you give me hope!! im on cycle 9 at the moment, so maybe i'll get it in the next few months. would you recommend acupuncture?


----------



## sarlar

thanks honey:)

sweet pea, you tested yet??? where you at?


----------



## sarlar

lisa=which days did you take the clomid? was thinking of adjusting days as i have been taking days 5-9. i know they make the best follies but not as many right??


----------



## sarlar

september 22 for my new test date i believe:)


----------



## lisaf

I took clomid days 3-7, I know we have our theories as to why its taken at certain times vs. others. I asked my FS and he said it doesn't really matter :haha: I was always too scared to go against their instructions though!


----------



## HappyLady

September 22nd is my birthday...I WISH YOU LUCK!! When you took clomid lisaf did it not make you crazy?!? When I took it the 1st month I was soooooo onary, and the 2nd month I cried over everything!! Well lucky for you, you don't have to take anything anymore for awhile:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

HappyLady said:


> September 22nd is my birthday...I WISH YOU LUCK!! When you took clomid lisaf did it not make you crazy?!? When I took it the 1st month I was soooooo onary, and the 2nd month I cried over everything!! Well lucky for you, you don't have to take anything anymore for awhile:hugs:

Thanks! I didn't have any real side effects on the 50mg.. just a bit depressed during week 2 of my cycle. On the 100mg I had one 'moment' where I was freaking out because I couldn't find the dog's bone before bed. I got all worked up, spent half an hour on my hands and knees (it was also my birthday so I was mad that I was picking up DH's dirty kleenexes on my B-day)... and ended up in tears because DH told me to 'let it go' that the dog didn't really need his bone! :haha: It took a total of 45 minutes but I found it, and the dog went to town on it, so I was totally justified, right?


----------



## fluterby429

can you please put me down for testing Sept. 5? I used the soft cups all thru my fertile period this cycle. I'm currently about 2DPO...my ticker is off


----------



## DaretoDream

can you put me down for September 19th?


----------



## stay.positive

I will be testing around the 5th too, unless AF shows up before that. I am really trying not to poas too early.


----------



## sarlar

lisa- totally justified..lol... well i am thinking of being bold and changing things up from days 5-9 to 2 or 3 -5or6. i think i deserve to go against mds instructions since he is enjoying a nice vacation and totally left me to the wind!! haha....


----------



## lisaf

sarlar said:


> lisa- totally justified..lol... well i am thinking of being bold and changing things up from days 5-9 to 2 or 3 -5or6. i think i deserve to go against mds instructions since he is enjoying a nice vacation and totally left me to the wind!! haha....

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## ooSweetPea

All updated girls! :hugs:

Tested yesterday morning at 11 DPO and got BFN, then temp dipped this morning at 12 DPO. Have been having strongish AF type cramps ALL DAY AND SHE STILL HASN'T SHOWED?! Depending on my temp tomorrow morning, I may test again, unless she decides to be a total witch and show up in the middle of the night. We will see!


----------



## lisaf

keep us posted sweetpea!


----------



## angelgirl86

Ok I'm new here but I finally managed to get to walgreens and they carried instead cups so I bought some! I'm going to be using them this cycle, CD 6 now and OPK shows no signs of O at the moment but I can't wait to try. I have high hopes that this will be our month! Best of luck and wishes to all you ladies as well, hope we get our BFP's soon!!


----------



## DaretoDream

angel girl just letting you know you can order them online and it's cheaper. You can get a 24 count box for 10.49. And I got mine in like 2 days. That's even cheaper than Amazon. https://www.softcup.com/


----------



## CheriRose

Well I'm hoping I got the eggy this month guys.. I had the positive opk yesterday & early afternoon.. We bd yesterday.. And we are going to for the next 2 days.. Than wait a day and get one last time in.!! I'm using my softcups & presseed.!! I'm sooo hoping this will work.!! I saw my nephew yesterday and now I want a baby so much more than before.!!


----------



## angelgirl86

DaretoDream said:


> angel girl just letting you know you can order them online and it's cheaper. You can get a 24 count box for 10.49. And I got mine in like 2 days. That's even cheaper than Amazon. https://www.softcup.com/

Thanks! I wasn't sure where to get them and I'm glad I found some in town for this cycle because I have a 26 day cycle and I wanted to be able to use them when we start trying. Next month I'll order some since they are a lot cheaper!


----------



## DaretoDream

maybe you won't need them next month!!! :dust: to you!!!


----------



## angelgirl86

DaretoDream said:


> maybe you won't need them next month!!! :dust: to you!!!

Thanks! I won't because this is going to be our month!! Lots and lots of optimism for me as it's best for TTC :happydance:. Lots of baby dust to you as well!!


----------



## Chaos

Hey girls!

I used my Diva cup for Button. I also used it for my recent ectopic and got pregnant first time and I just used it on my past ovulation on the 15th!


----------



## sarlar

FX sweet pea!


----------



## sarlar

lisa-LOVE the ticker:)


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - I love yours too!! The rabbit during 'try' cracks me up!


----------



## dan-o

Sorry I forgot to update :blush:

My next test day is the 5th September. We BD like maniacs this month & used softcups to hold in the swimmers again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dan-o

DaretoDream said:


> angel girl just letting you know you can order them online and it's cheaper. You can get a 24 count box for 10.49. And I got mine in like 2 days. That's even cheaper than Amazon. https://www.softcup.com/

OMG they are so cheap in the USA!!! I pay £16 + P&P for a box of 24 here!!


----------



## sarlar

thought it was time for a change as my old ticker was NOT lucky for the last three months!!


----------



## mushypea

dan-o said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> angel girl just letting you know you can order them online and it's cheaper. You can get a 24 count box for 10.49. And I got mine in like 2 days. That's even cheaper than Amazon. https://www.softcup.com/
> 
> OMG they are so cheap in the USA!!! I pay £16 + P&P for a box of 24 here!!Click to expand...

I know! Not fair, eh?!


----------



## Canagirl

dan-o said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> angel girl just letting you know you can order them online and it's cheaper. You can get a 24 count box for 10.49. And I got mine in like 2 days. That's even cheaper than Amazon. https://www.softcup.com/
> 
> OMG they are so cheap in the USA!!! I pay £16 + P&P for a box of 24 here!!Click to expand...

Agreed! The only place I can find them in store in Canada is at Shoppers Drug Mart. $4.99 (CDN) for 6.


----------



## angelgirl86

Amazing the price differences in different countries. I went to walgreens and got a 14 count box for about 11 bucks, I would've saved a lot if I'd of just ordered the 24 count box online! But we won't need 24 because this is going to be our month :happydance:!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Yeah i checked everywhere, amazon, in the stores, everyone wanted so much! But the actual website was fantastic! I can't wait to actually use the suckers.


----------



## CheriRose

I bought from walmart in the us 14 for 5.98...


----------



## ooSweetPea

:witch: got me. Damn.

On to next month!


----------



## angelgirl86

ooSweetPea said:


> :witch: got me. Damn.
> 
> On to next month!

Sorry to hear but best of luck next month! How many cycles have you been using the softcup for? Are you also using pre-seed?


----------



## luckyme225

ooSweetPea said:


> :witch: got me. Damn.
> 
> On to next month!

hope next month is your month :dust:


----------



## lisaf

damn! Sorry Sweet Pea!


----------



## luckyme225

I about had heart attack today for 2 seconds when I couldn't easily pull it out with hooking one finger on it. :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

yikes! lol... shhh, dont' scare the other girls! ;)
Did it just want to stay 'stuck'? Probably a sign that you had a GREAT seal on that sucker!


----------



## angelgirl86

luckyme225 said:


> I about had heart attack today for 2 seconds when I couldn't easily pull it out with hooking one finger on it. :dohh:

lol ya that doesn't sound fun, I'm already nervous for when I use one for the first time after BD tomorrow, I mean I've already "tested" one, putting it in, taking it out etc and it wasn't hard at all but what happens when its all slippery, yikes!


----------



## Lisa84

Ooft yh i had the blind 'it wont come out' panic this morning. Not a nice few minutes lol

awww Lisa im lovin ur new sig!! Congratulations hun x


----------



## luckyme225

Haha! Don't worry ladies that are thinking about giving it a try, I got it out five second later. :thumbup:


----------



## fluterby429

lol I've had the same thing happen to me several time...where you panic for just a few seconds when it won't come right out...Really new users don't painc IT WILL COME OUT.

I'm still in my 2ww...this is my last chance before DH heads to Iraq for a year so I'm really hoping this is it for us!!!


----------



## lisaf

GL fluterby!!!!
With the way our government spends money, its a shame they can't find some money for you military wives who are TTCing... freeze sperm or fly you out during your fertile period etc...I just feel SO much for you guys.. how you have this added obstacle of DH being out of the country for a while and having to put it all on hold until he's back.


----------



## TntArs06

Okay ladies....I have a small dilema here....:haha: I have been using softcups and preseed for 4 cycles now. We just did an insemination with the softcup. I had to PEEE so freaken bad. I held it for like an hour and a half and couldn't hold it off anymore....would me peeing affect the softcup and swimmers?


----------



## lisaf

I peed with my softcups in... within minutes of insertion... I actually figured that was one of the benefits of the softcups! :D


----------



## TntArs06

lisaf said:


> I peed with my softcups in... within minutes of insertion... I actually figured that was one of the benefits of the softcups! :D

RIGHT ON!!! Now I can sleep tonight! :haha: Our donor had LOADS of swimmers in this insemination in the softcup and I didn't want to waste any....but DANG I just couldn't hold it any longer! LOL :blush:and I peed before we did the insem and then I orgasimed and a few minutes later had to pee...:blush: wonder why that is like that...? or is it just me? hahahaha:haha: Thank you btw. Congrats on your BFP:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks! I know I've trained myself to pee after sex to prevent UTIs, lol...


----------



## TntArs06

lisaf said:


> Thanks! I know I've trained myself to pee after sex to prevent UTIs, lol...

You know now that I think about it many women should do that. I remember being told to do that because I used to get those all the time. So if you got a BFP :happydance: and you did that then HEY IM HOPING!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

hee hee! might be good luck!! :D


----------



## rainysunshine

Your urethra is close to the entrance of your vagina, but the softcup is way up in there. Peeing shouldn't affect anything at all (except making you a little more comfortable!). Just like you can pee with a tampon, you can with a soft cup. 

Oh and I have SO trained myself to pee after sex to prevent UTIs. Everyone should. I also like the short cuddle time, then personal (clean-up) time.


----------



## TntArs06

rainysunshine said:


> Your urethra is close to the entrance of your vagina, but the softcup is way up in there. Peeing shouldn't affect anything at all (except making you a little more comfortable!). Just like you can pee with a tampon, you can with a soft cup.
> 
> Oh and I have SO trained myself to pee after sex to prevent UTIs. Everyone should. I also like the short cuddle time, then personal (clean-up) time.

Thank You:hugs: The tampon thing is a good point. I didn't think of that:dohh: I dont wear those because it hurts too much (endo pains). But I should have thought of that earlier. :haha::dohh: I would have to agree about the cuddle time and personal clean up time. I dont like going straight to sleep after BDing....I dont feel dirty per say but I dont feel clean either. :haha:


----------



## lisaf

I almost miss condoms because there was much less 'clean up' afterwards :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

fluterby429 said:


> lol I've had the same thing happen to me several time...where you panic for just a few seconds when it won't come right out...Really new users don't painc IT WILL COME OUT.
> 
> I'm still in my 2ww...this is my last chance before DH heads to Iraq for a year so I'm really hoping this is it for us!!!

Fingers crossed you get your :bfp: lot's of :dust:


----------



## TntArs06

:rofl: aint that the truth


----------



## lisaf

I once had a doctor tell me that the recommendation for preventing UTIs also said to wash your hands before sex ... the doc said they never understood that one... :blush: I had to explain it :haha: :rofl:


----------



## TntArs06

lisaf said:


> I once had a doctor tell me that the recommendation for preventing UTIs also said to wash your hands before sex ... the doc said they never understood that one... :blush: I had to explain it :haha: :rofl:

:rofl: sometimes I wonder about doctors...like they are so outta the loop on things yet they have a PHD....hahaha:haha::thumbup:


----------



## Citrus

Please put me down for September 12th. Thanks sooo much!


----------



## mushypea

ooSweetPea said:


> :witch: got me. Damn.
> 
> On to next month!

Sorry sweetpea Xxx


----------



## honeybee28

awww sorry sweetpea

how are you doing mushypea? how's the 2ww treating you? i have no symptoms whatsoever!


----------



## ooSweetPea

angelgirl86 said:


> ooSweetPea said:
> 
> 
> :witch: got me. Damn.
> 
> On to next month!
> 
> Sorry to hear but best of luck next month! How many cycles have you been using the softcup for? Are you also using pre-seed?Click to expand...

This will be my 4th cycle using them, and also 4th cycle using preseed.


----------



## sarlar

sorry sweet pea. hopefully this next one is our month!!


----------



## mushypea

honeybee28 said:


> awww sorry sweetpea
> 
> how are you doing mushypea? how's the 2ww treating you? i have no symptoms whatsoever!

I have no symptoms either other than being tearful and tender boobs, but I get that every month! So probably gonna crack open the cbfm although not sure it will be any better than opks and temping, but gotta keep thinking of new ways to stay positive!

How about you?


----------



## Helly

Hi, must be nuts coming back to this again but I might as well, can you put me down for testing on 16 October please? Will use softcup on peak days, thanks x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Helly said:


> Hi, must be nuts coming back to this again but I might as well, can you put me down for testing on 16 October please? Will use softcup on peak days, thanks x

Do you mean 16 September hun?


----------



## wanting2010

Hi ladies, I think I am going to be using Softcups. DH & I are just now starting TTC and I want to maximize my chances any way I can. =)

I'm currently on what seems to be a neverending cycle, but I'm going to the doctor September 1 to hopefully get something to bring AF on, and then I plan on using soy and OPKs. I'll come back after AF starts to put down a testing date. =)


----------



## sarlar

welcome new soft cup users! 

mushy-what dpo are you again?? 

just got my soft cups and preseed in the mail so i am totally ready!! only cd 6 though...


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: girls....

I have a question....I did the insemination last night and slept with the softcup overnight. I woke up at around 9:00 and took it out. I didn't check CM then, thinking some swimmers still might be in there. Anyways I just checked my CM and it was a mixture of watery to creamy. Like the creamy was just little blobs I know TMI but im still learning about CM. But I was able to stretch it a little like half an inch. FF says im highly fertile right now??? Is that true? Im only on CD18 and usually Ov round day 20-21. Maybe im just too confused or putting too much pressure on myself.....any advice would be just wonderful! Thank you ladies


----------



## lisaf

tnt- you're fertile for several days before ovulation! :) Sounds all very good to me and you probably will still ovulate CD20 or so


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you hunni :hugs: I think we are going to inseminate tonight as well! My dr said to get as much sperm as we can. My friend got her BFP first time with a softcup and they did it everyday during her fertile time.


----------



## angelgirl86

Question to all you softcup users: (TMI alert)

We just got through :sex: and we used preseed as well as the softcup. I put it in right after and laid there for 15 mins, however I needed to go to the bathroom afterwards and noticed a little leakage. Is it still normal to get some leakage even using a softcup?


----------



## TntArs06

angelgirl86 said:


> Question to all you softcup users: (TMI alert)
> 
> We just got through :sex: and we used preseed as well as the softcup. I put it in right after and laid there for 15 mins, however I needed to go to the bathroom afterwards and noticed a little leakage. Is it still normal to get some leakage even using a softcup?

Usually it doesn't spill out! Sometimes this happens to me and I think its just my own umm...*stuff* :blush: I think you are okay. I had the same problem last night with peeing.:haha: But these lovely ladies here reassured me I was OK so I think you will be ok


----------



## angelgirl86

TntArs06 said:


> angelgirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Question to all you softcup users: (TMI alert)
> 
> We just got through :sex: and we used preseed as well as the softcup. I put it in right after and laid there for 15 mins, however I needed to go to the bathroom afterwards and noticed a little leakage. Is it still normal to get some leakage even using a softcup?
> 
> Usually it doesn't spill out! Sometimes this happens to me and I think its just my own umm...*stuff* :blush: I think you are okay. I had the same problem last night with peeing.:haha: But these lovely ladies here reassured me I was OK so I think you will be okClick to expand...

Ok thanks! I just don't want to mess anything up, really want that :bfp:. :)


----------



## TntArs06

Im right there with you hunni! :hugs: seems we are both doing this at the same time! Good luck to you hun and loads of :dust: to you. :hugs:


----------



## luv his face

i must be doing something wrong because i'm too scared to even get up after inserting SC for fear of loosing the lil swimmers.. then in the morning i do have kinda alot of leakage.. maybe i'm not stickin it in far enough! next time!


----------



## angelgirl86

TntArs06 said:


> Im right there with you hunni! :hugs: seems we are both doing this at the same time! Good luck to you hun and loads of :dust: to you. :hugs:

Same to you! :)



luv his face said:


> i must be doing something wrong because i'm too scared to even get up after inserting SC for fear of loosing the lil swimmers.. then in the morning i do have kinda alot of leakage.. maybe i'm not stickin it in far enough! next time!

I'm beginning to think there will be leakage regardless so no worries! Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## TntArs06

luv his face said:


> i must be doing something wrong because i'm too scared to even get up after inserting SC for fear of loosing the lil swimmers.. then in the morning i do have kinda alot of leakage.. maybe i'm not stickin it in far enough! next time!

I notice this too. But I know the SC is in there bc I make sure I have a little extra push to get it up on the cervix. When I take it out there is usally some ummm "leftovers" :blush: but not much. I think once you orgasm with the SC in, the little guys make their way up there. Or get sucked in i guess.:haha:


----------



## luv his face

i've never had an orgasm with them in but that sounds like it would really work! i'm gonna have to try that next time


----------



## Canagirl

I didn't use Softcups last month, but did the month before. I'm going to try them again this month (fingers crossed for all of us that this is our month!) - I'll let you know my testing date once I find out when I've ovulated.

Regarding leakage - I did find a _little _leakage. I thought that was possibly from whatever didn't make it into the cup. That's why I took a month off from using them because I was concerned that perhaps I was somehow blocking the swimmers on the wrong side of the cup rather than helping. However, I'm going to try again and try to make sure almost everything gets into the cup. I haven't had luck without the cups and they work for a lot of people, so hopefully they'll work this month!


----------



## luv his face

fx'd cana :-D


----------



## DaretoDream

i was reading the softcup page and it says it's normal for a little leakage- if you pee the cups moves slightly, and some will spill out. It warns you for your af leaking out and to not get scared it's not working- It's because you push slightly to pee and so forth causing the sc to move slightly.


I would make sure you pee first next time! :) I plan to use SC and preseed this month- around the middle of this week i SHOULD be O'ing, and that's our plan. And also :sex: every night i might be fertile. :)

:dust: to everyone! Anyone else about to O in here? I'm on CD12. And this will be our first time using SC.


----------



## luckyme225

I did notice a little leakage with the softcup but nothing near the normal amount of leakage.


----------



## fluterby429

I for the most part haven't had any leakage from the SC. It did happen once but I think maybe it wasn't in correctly. I do notice some "leftovers" when I pull it out.''

I also used Pre-Seed with the SC this cycle.

I'm about 7dpo (ticker is off) and my bb's are feeling pains in them...not tender to the touch but just since last night have not felt right...is this too early for signs?


----------



## CLH_X3

Please put me down for testing on the 12th sept .. Thanks


----------



## angelgirl86

luckyme225 said:


> I did notice a little leakage with the softcup but nothing near the normal amount of leakage.

Yes thats how it was, it was nowhere near the normal amount so maybe it is working! Here's hoping! Thanks ladies :).


----------



## mushypea

Well thought I should write something on here to bump this fab thread up! Only got sad news though - spotting on 12dpo, with a trend of falling temps. Oh well! Onto cycle 10 and at least I get to try out my CBFM - should help with my POAS addiction (or make it worse)!


----------



## CLH_X3

When i used the SC i noticed abit of leakage to, not as much as usual though! ... I think it just might be what iv managed to miss when putting it in ?

*TMI*

Also ... When I put the SC out ... I notice a tiny bit of Blood in it ... Only tiny and kind of stringy not like AF bleeding at all... anyone else have this ?


----------



## angelgirl86

CLH_X3 said:


> When i used the SC i noticed abit of leakage to, not as much as usual though! ... I think it just might be what iv managed to miss when putting it in ?
> 
> *TMI*
> 
> Also ... When I put the SC out ... I notice a tiny bit of Blood in it ... Only tiny and kind of stringy not like AF bleeding at all... anyone else have this ?

Thanks for sharing, I think thats what happens to me as well because I used one against last night and I think I mightve used too much preseed this time and I had a little more leakage than before but I think its just what the softcup couldn't catch. As for bleeding, I did the first time we used it but I think its because my body was trying to get used to it, this last time I used it there was none!


----------



## CLH_X3

angelgirl86 said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> When i used the SC i noticed abit of leakage to, not as much as usual though! ... I think it just might be what iv managed to miss when putting it in ?
> 
> *TMI*
> 
> Also ... When I put the SC out ... I notice a tiny bit of Blood in it ... Only tiny and kind of stringy not like AF bleeding at all... anyone else have this ?
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I think thats what happens to me as well because I used one against last night and I think I mightve used too much preseed this time and I had a little more leakage than before but I think its just what the softcup couldn't catch. As for bleeding, I did the first time we used it but I think its because my body was trying to get used to it, this last time I used it there was none!Click to expand...

Both times Iv used them Iv had a tiny bit of leakage.. but thats it and then when i take it out theres a some left in the cup ... 

I always use a tiny bit of preseed and i put some in the cup as well :thumbup:
** 

the first time i used them I never had any blood but Im thinking earlier that day I had ovulation spotting and mybe it was abit of that left over.... Who knows


----------



## honeybee28

mushypea said:


> Well thought I should write something on here to bump this fab thread up! Only got sad news though - spotting on 12dpo, with a trend of falling temps. Oh well! Onto cycle 10 and at least I get to try out my CBFM - should help with my POAS addiction (or make it worse)!

awww im sorry hun. When's the SA? My dh has his a week from today!


----------



## mushypea

honeybee28 said:


> mushypea said:
> 
> 
> Well thought I should write something on here to bump this fab thread up! Only got sad news though - spotting on 12dpo, with a trend of falling temps. Oh well! Onto cycle 10 and at least I get to try out my CBFM - should help with my POAS addiction (or make it worse)!
> 
> awww im sorry hun. When's the SA? My dh has his a week from today!Click to expand...

SA is on 9th September - so same time as your dh pretty much! I just hate this time - trying to stay positive, but really stuggling especially as I have developed a possible fertility problem :( how is your tww going?


----------



## mushypea

Sorry I am so grumpy - dh is snoring in my ear too, which isn't doing much to lift my mood!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: mushy. FXed that the SA turns out well for you and DH! I love my CBFM, so cool to see the bars go up to the little egg! :happydance:


----------



## luv his face

i'm out AF Got me :)


----------



## TntArs06

luv his face said:


> i'm out AF Got me :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry hun


----------



## angelgirl86

luv his face said:


> i'm out AF Got me :)

Sorry, damn :witch: just doesn't know how to stay away! Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## honeybee28

mushypea said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushypea said:
> 
> 
> Well thought I should write something on here to bump this fab thread up! Only got sad news though - spotting on 12dpo, with a trend of falling temps. Oh well! Onto cycle 10 and at least I get to try out my CBFM - should help with my POAS addiction (or make it worse)!
> 
> awww im sorry hun. When's the SA? My dh has his a week from today!Click to expand...
> 
> SA is on 9th September - so same time as your dh pretty much! I just hate this time - trying to stay positive, but really stuggling especially as I have developed a possible fertility problem :( how is your tww going?Click to expand...

ahhh what a coincidence. You will be fine, we will get there don't worry, Im sure the SA will be perfect! 
We don't have any babies, it's frustrating not knowing if we even can get pregnant. 
2ww is the same as ever, random spotting and sore boobs!!! hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Peanut78

Help girls - it's stuck! Been trying to get it out for hours! :wacko:

I used one the day before and that one came out fine. But I don't seem to be able to get a proper grip on it this time. 

Have had it in since last night. Thought hubby could help, but he won't be home until late today. Is it bad if I have it in for that long? :shrug:


----------



## mushypea

Honeybee - I am sure you will get your bundle of joy! It is easy to start to worry when lots of people get bfps so early on - but my mum had to try for 18 months for 2 of her babies, then she just kept falling pregnant. I have posted this before, although not on this thread - two of my best friends were trying for 2 years - and one of them had twins - boy and a girl - the perfect ready made family!

Fingers crossed for your DH SA too xxx


----------



## mushypea

luv his face said:


> i'm out AF Got me :)

Sorry :hugs: - I am right behind you!


----------



## mushypea

ooSweetPea said:


> :hugs: mushy. FXed that the SA turns out well for you and DH! I love my CBFM, so cool to see the bars go up to the little egg! :happydance:

Thanks sweetpea - I am looking forward to using it as it analyses 2 hormones - maybe it will give us that little boost we need! DH reckons his SA will be really bad! But he has fathered 1 child, so it can't be that bad!!!:haha:


----------



## CLH_X3

mushypea - whens your OH going for a SA?

Iv booked mine an app to go and ask for one next tuesday :):happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Peanut78 said:


> Help girls - it's stuck! Been trying to get it out for hours! :wacko:
> 
> I used one the day before and that one came out fine. But I don't seem to be able to get a proper grip on it this time.
> 
> Have had it in since last night. Thought hubby could help, but he won't be home until late today. Is it bad if I have it in for that long? :shrug:

know its hard but try to relax. i find them very hard to get out when my cervix is very high. what position are you in to try removing it. i find it best to sit on toilet. the squating lowers it. 

your not at risk of toxic shock so dont worry if its in there a bit longer.


----------



## Peanut78

topazicatzbet said:


> Peanut78 said:
> 
> 
> Help girls - it's stuck! Been trying to get it out for hours! :wacko:
> 
> I used one the day before and that one came out fine. But I don't seem to be able to get a proper grip on it this time.
> 
> Have had it in since last night. Thought hubby could help, but he won't be home until late today. Is it bad if I have it in for that long? :shrug:
> 
> know its hard but try to relax. i find them very hard to get out when my cervix is very high. what position are you in to try removing it. i find it best to sit on toilet. the squating lowers it.
> 
> your not at risk of toxic shock so dont worry if its in there a bit longer.Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: :kiss:

Managed in the end, but had to twist my hand around and hook it from the top! Felt like quite the contortionist :haha::blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats good news, i often have to do that too, it was much easier before i had callum to get them out


----------



## SassyLou

Hi,

You said you wanted info on mooncup users.

Well I've used mine for about three years. I found I was have more and more problems with conventional sanitary protection, itching etc, so decided to buy a mooncup. Its the best purchase I ever made and I love it (thats not quite right is it?). I'm almost 39 and have always had a really irregular cycle with very heavy AF, but since using mooncup they've become lighter and more regular. I must admit over the last nine months my cycles slowly got longer but I've put that down to my age.

I've just recently (23rd Aug) had a miscarriage at 8 wks. This was an unplanned pregnancy, but very much wanted when over the initial shock! It has made us realise how much we'd like another baby and will be TTC if we get the all clear from hospital on Friday. 

I'd never heard of a softcup, but just wanted to say I've never had problems with the mooncup getting stuck, its sits quite low in the vagina. I did have problems with getting it in place at first, but found a site showing different ways of folding it to put it in and BINGO no problems.

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

I was so relieved mine came right out this am- first time using it after :sex: And it was fantastic because i could sleep and not worry about leaking everywhere :blush: So, it was MUCH better. GO :spermy: GO!


----------



## mushypea

CLH_X3 said:


> mushypea - whens your OH going for a SA?
> 
> Iv booked mine an app to go and ask for one next tuesday :):happydance:

9th September - so I will ask my OH to let your OH how it goes! I know his results cannot be too bad as we have 1 child and if his :spermy: are a little bit on the low side or swim in circles, we have been saving for IVF cos obviously we wont get help on the NHS - which is fair enough!


----------



## honeybee28

CLH my DH has his SA on 8th sept too!! 

thanks mushy, hope you're right. i just want it now already! so impatient.

xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Any other girls experience sometimes different kinds of cm during the day? Like i swear around noon when i went to the loo and wiped i had eggwhite- SO stretchy!! But now i have creamy. Is that normal?


----------



## tryforbaby2

ooSweetPea said:


> Think I got everything carried over ok, let me know if anything needs to be changed or added!
> 
> I hope this is a lucky thread for all of us still waiting on our BFP's, can't wait to see those stats start going up... July seems like a pretty good month already!

Oh wow! You are in Pennsylvania too! 
I am in TTC after a loss, I was the bfp with the angel in the May softcup testing thread. May I be put down for September 8th please, with honeybee28?......

Thanks In Advance! :flow:


----------



## lintu

SassyLou said:


> Hi,
> 
> You said you wanted info on mooncup users.
> 
> Well I've used mine for about three years. I found I was have more and more problems with conventional sanitary protection, itching etc, so decided to buy a mooncup. Its the best purchase I ever made and I love it (thats not quite right is it?). I'm almost 39 and have always had a really irregular cycle with very heavy AF, but since using mooncup they've become lighter and more regular. I must admit over the last nine months my cycles slowly got longer but I've put that down to my age.
> 
> I've just recently (23rd Aug) had a miscarriage at 8 wks. This was an unplanned pregnancy, but very much wanted when over the initial shock! It has made us realise how much we'd like another baby and will be TTC if we get the all clear from hospital on Friday.
> 
> I'd never heard of a softcup, but just wanted to say I've never had problems with the mooncup getting stuck, its sits quite low in the vagina. I did have problems with getting it in place at first, but found a site showing different ways of folding it to put it in and BINGO no problems.
> 
> Good luck to you all xxx

Ohh I love my Mooncup too, and yes I am aware how wrong that sounds. Wouldnt be without it, will be using it to help in TTC this mth xx


----------



## SassyLou

lintu said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You said you wanted info on mooncup users.
> 
> Well I've used mine for about three years. I found I was have more and more problems with conventional sanitary protection, itching etc, so decided to buy a mooncup. Its the best purchase I ever made and I love it (thats not quite right is it?). I'm almost 39 and have always had a really irregular cycle with very heavy AF, but since using mooncup they've become lighter and more regular. I must admit over the last nine months my cycles slowly got longer but I've put that down to my age.
> 
> I've just recently (23rd Aug) had a miscarriage at 8 wks. This was an unplanned pregnancy, but very much wanted when over the initial shock! It has made us realise how much we'd like another baby and will be TTC if we get the all clear from hospital on Friday.
> 
> I'd never heard of a softcup, but just wanted to say I've never had problems with the mooncup getting stuck, its sits quite low in the vagina. I did have problems with getting it in place at first, but found a site showing different ways of folding it to put it in and BINGO no problems.
> 
> Good luck to you all xxx
> 
> Ohh I love my Mooncup too, and yes I am aware how wrong that sounds. Wouldnt be without it, will be using it to help in TTC this mth xxClick to expand...


The whole using it to help TTC is a new thing to me. Now I'm gonna appear really stupid, how will it help? :blush::blush:


----------



## lintu

SassyLou said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You said you wanted info on mooncup users.
> 
> Well I've used mine for about three years. I found I was have more and more problems with conventional sanitary protection, itching etc, so decided to buy a mooncup. Its the best purchase I ever made and I love it (thats not quite right is it?). I'm almost 39 and have always had a really irregular cycle with very heavy AF, but since using mooncup they've become lighter and more regular. I must admit over the last nine months my cycles slowly got longer but I've put that down to my age.
> 
> I've just recently (23rd Aug) had a miscarriage at 8 wks. This was an unplanned pregnancy, but very much wanted when over the initial shock! It has made us realise how much we'd like another baby and will be TTC if we get the all clear from hospital on Friday.
> 
> I'd never heard of a softcup, but just wanted to say I've never had problems with the mooncup getting stuck, its sits quite low in the vagina. I did have problems with getting it in place at first, but found a site showing different ways of folding it to put it in and BINGO no problems.
> 
> Good luck to you all xxx
> 
> Ohh I love my Mooncup too, and yes I am aware how wrong that sounds. Wouldnt be without it, will be using it to help in TTC this mth xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole using it to help TTC is a new thing to me. Now I'm gonna appear really stupid, how will it help? :blush::blush:Click to expand...

Basically keeps everything up where it needs to be a little longer and stops the mess!! I'm going to use mine whilst OV. I plan on :sex: before bed then put my mooncup in and leave over nite :happydance:


----------



## SassyLou

lintu said:


> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyLou said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You said you wanted info on mooncup users.
> 
> Well I've used mine for about three years. I found I was have more and more problems with conventional sanitary protection, itching etc, so decided to buy a mooncup. Its the best purchase I ever made and I love it (thats not quite right is it?). I'm almost 39 and have always had a really irregular cycle with very heavy AF, but since using mooncup they've become lighter and more regular. I must admit over the last nine months my cycles slowly got longer but I've put that down to my age.
> 
> I've just recently (23rd Aug) had a miscarriage at 8 wks. This was an unplanned pregnancy, but very much wanted when over the initial shock! It has made us realise how much we'd like another baby and will be TTC if we get the all clear from hospital on Friday.
> 
> I'd never heard of a softcup, but just wanted to say I've never had problems with the mooncup getting stuck, its sits quite low in the vagina. I did have problems with getting it in place at first, but found a site showing different ways of folding it to put it in and BINGO no problems.
> 
> Good luck to you all xxx
> 
> Ohh I love my Mooncup too, and yes I am aware how wrong that sounds. Wouldnt be without it, will be using it to help in TTC this mth xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole using it to help TTC is a new thing to me. Now I'm gonna appear really stupid, how will it help? :blush::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Basically keeps everything up where it needs to be a little longer and stops the mess!! I'm going to use mine whilst OV. I plan on :sex: before bed then put my mooncup in and leave over nite :happydance:Click to expand...

Ahh!!! Get it now, to be honest that's not really a problem. With my last pregnancy, we weren't planning anymore (I'm almost 39 DH is 46, have 3 sons oldest 21 youngest 9), my hubby did his stuff when he wasn't supposed to (if you get my drift, sorry tmi), jumped up out of bed straight away, showered very well, and inserted spermicidal jelly and still got pregnant, think they're SAS sperm. 
Much as the pregnancy wasn't planned (decided against anymore as I've just taken on more work, plus our age) once we'd got over initial shock we were so excited. I sadly miscarried at 8 wks. We were that excited that we've decided to TTC asap. However, my big worry is that I've never had a good regular cycle, before I got pregnant it was about a 7 wk cycle, so I'm worried this might hinder my getting pregnant and obviously I haven't got age on my side.
Many thanks for filling me in.
xxx


----------



## CLH_X3

I hope all our mens SA results turn out fine ;) ..... 

Id have to take a loan if I had to eventually go through IVF ... We wouldnt get it free on the NHS and It take us ages to save!


----------



## honeybee28

CLH_X3 said:


> I hope all our mens SA results turn out fine ;) .....
> 
> Id have to take a loan if I had to eventually go through IVF ... We wouldnt get it free on the NHS and It take us ages to save!

i hope so too!

ahhh you must be in the UK too! where abouts? 
why wouldnt the nhs pay have you got kids already?


----------



## CLH_X3

honeybee28 said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> I hope all our mens SA results turn out fine ;) .....
> 
> Id have to take a loan if I had to eventually go through IVF ... We wouldnt get it free on the NHS and It take us ages to save!
> 
> i hope so too!
> 
> ahhh you must be in the UK too! where abouts?
> why wouldnt the nhs pay have you got kids already?Click to expand...

Yup, good old Bristol im from :) yourself?

My OH already has a child from a prev relationship ... and most places wont take you on for free if either one of you already have 1 child... which im not happy about really.... 

and I think if it ever come to IVF i should make him pay for it all :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeybee28

CLH_X3 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> I hope all our mens SA results turn out fine ;) .....
> 
> Id have to take a loan if I had to eventually go through IVF ... We wouldnt get it free on the NHS and It take us ages to save!
> 
> i hope so too!
> 
> ahhh you must be in the UK too! where abouts?
> why wouldnt the nhs pay have you got kids already?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, good old Bristol im from :) yourself?
> 
> My OH already has a child from a prev relationship ... and most places wont take you on for free if either one of you already have 1 child... which im not happy about really....
> 
> and I think if it ever come to IVF i should make him pay for it all :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

ahhh fun, i went to Bath the other weekend, that's near you right?!

im down in East Sussex

ahhhh i see..... yeah that sucks....... im not even too sure what happens after sa, do you know? what if it's all ok, then what!?


----------



## SassyLou

So because your OH has a child from a previous relationship you can't have IVF on the NHS. That's really awful. I already had a son when I married DH but that didn't stop us wanting a child together.

I'm truly shocked by that, I think that's what they call discrimination:growlmad:

Good luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## CLH_X3

honeybee28 - Yeah actually, I live just on the outskirts of bristol were if i drive for 5 mins im in bath :flower: I always go swimming there lol

TBH I havent a clue, so far Iv had cd3 & 21 day blood work done and they have both come back fine, and my OH is going for a SA ... if that comes back ok then I havent a clue? we have been trying for 13 months so obv something isnt right ... I think you may have to have a HSG done or you may eventually get refered on to a FS ... but im not sure....

I may post that question soon in the TTC assisted board

SassyLou - I was shocked and abit upset when i found out as well as theres no way I could afford ivf without taking out a massive loan for it which I wouldnt want to do :nope:

FX for all of us though it never comes to that :thumbup:


----------



## mushypea

CLH_X3 said:


> honeybee28 - Yeah actually, I live just on the outskirts of bristol were if i drive for 5 mins im in bath :flower: I always go swimming there lol
> 
> TBH I havent a clue, so far Iv had cd3 & 21 day blood work done and they have both come back fine, and my OH is going for a SA ... if that comes back ok then I havent a clue? we have been trying for 13 months so obv something isnt right ... I think you may have to have a HSG done or you may eventually get refered on to a FS ... but im not sure....
> 
> I may post that question soon in the TTC assisted board
> 
> SassyLou - I was shocked and abit upset when i found out as well as theres no way I could afford ivf without taking out a massive loan for it which I wouldnt want to do :nope:
> 
> FX for all of us though it never comes to that :thumbup:

Hey - I can't believe they wont fund IVF if either of you has a kid from a previous relationship - that is absolute pants, to be honest. We are lucky that 6 months ago my DH got a fabulous job, and being as our house is in a crappy area and therefore cheap, we can afford to save for IVF - but otherwise we would have struggled to save. I am 33 and a half now and worried I am running out of time as early menopause runs in my family (plus I am mighty impatient)!

As far as next stage in ttc in the UK, after day 3 and 21 bloods (which I have had), your GP should do an internal pelvic examination, then refer you for an ultrasound. If anything crops up with these, then they may send you to a fertility specialist/gynae early on. My uterus was found to be enlarged, so I got referred early. But strictly speaking now in the UK you have to be ttc for over 2 years before referral to FS (if you are under 35) and over 1 year if you are over 35. They would then do an HSG and then maybe a laparoscopy if they thought there might be endometriosis. If nothing is found, then you are put in the 'unexplained infertility' category - most of whom can conceive, just takes time. If not - they try to fix your problem - whatever it may be... and then hopefully that :bfp: is just around the corner :happydance:


----------



## mushypea

Honeybee - hope your revision is going well and that it has been taking your mind off the tww. Let us know how your OH gets on with his SA! I just told my hubby you would!!!


----------



## mushypea

Sweetpea - put me down for the biggest fattest negative, with the most shiny white pure antibody strip ever!!! AF is finally here. So onto cycle 10 it is - gggggggrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

AW mushy!!! :hugs: that STINKS!! :(


----------



## angelgirl86

Just realized I never told you a date for me to test. Can you put me down for the 16th? Been using softcups and think they are great, here's hoping for our BFP's!


----------



## enniejennie

Hi ladies I am back this month. I m/c on 8.27.10 @ 6 weeks. I am hoping my cycle can get back to normal soon so I can start using SC & preseed again. Hopefully I will get another BFP & it will stick!


----------



## stay.positive

Sorry for you loss EnnieJennie.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: ennie. I hope you get your sticky bean very soon!


----------



## DaretoDream

:hugs: ennie. Welcome back. We'll get it next time :)


----------



## sarlar

:hugs:sorry mushy and ennie


----------



## enniejennie

Thank You ladies! I am staying positive that it will happen again soon!!!


----------



## honeybee28

mushypea said:


> Honeybee - hope your revision is going well and that it has been taking your mind off the tww. Let us know how your OH gets on with his SA! I just told my hubby you would!!!

thank you! revision is hard work, im struggling to concentrate.

Yeah I will let you know for sure!! I'm looking forward to getting some answers. im a bit worried about it though, dh has been drinking SO much recently, im worried it'll have an effect :shrug: Still, we'll soon see.

Sorry about the witch hun, im spotting so will be joining you tomorrow or sunday. Cycle 10 here we come. RUBBISH eh.xx


----------



## mushypea

enniejennie said:


> Hi ladies I am back this month. I m/c on 8.27.10 @ 6 weeks. I am hoping my cycle can get back to normal soon so I can start using SC & preseed again. Hopefully I will get another BFP & it will stick!

really, really sorry to hear that - much love to you and your family x


----------



## mushypea

honeybee28 said:


> mushypea said:
> 
> 
> Honeybee - hope your revision is going well and that it has been taking your mind off the tww. Let us know how your OH gets on with his SA! I just told my hubby you would!!!
> 
> thank you! revision is hard work, im struggling to concentrate.
> 
> Yeah I will let you know for sure!! I'm looking forward to getting some answers. im a bit worried about it though, dh has been drinking SO much recently, im worried it'll have an effect :shrug: Still, we'll soon see.
> 
> Sorry about the witch hun, im spotting so will be joining you tomorrow or sunday. Cycle 10 here we come. RUBBISH eh.xxClick to expand...

Hey hun - some people drink like absolute fish and manage to produce kids like there is no tomorrow, so hopefully there will be no problem. I hope the revision picks up a bit for you too.

Yup you are right - going onto cycle 10 sucks :(


----------



## ooSweetPea

:( hope she doesn't show for you honeybee. Not putting you down for AF until she shows her ugly mug completely!


----------



## fluterby429

put me down for a BFN the witch got me 2 days early...Im out of the TTC game for over a year now


----------



## honeybee28

awww fluterby im sorry - why you out for a year now?


----------



## honeybee28

Annnd cue the witch. f*ck it. :gun:
Thanks for having me ladies, but that was my 3rd cycle of softcups and i wont be buying any more. 
Good luck to you all, and heaps of baby dust.
xxx


----------



## fluterby429

I'm out for over a year cause dh is in the Army and he is deploying to Iraq next Sunday for a year


----------



## honeybee28

awww fluterby, im sorry, that must be so hard on you. i have so much admiration for army wives, i just dont know how you do it. xx


----------



## DaretoDream

:hugs: fluterby --- i'm so sorry. I had told dh when we first met- he had been looking into the marines and i flat out told him i would NEVER date anyone in the marines or army or whatever- because i wouldn't be strong enough without them with me. I just couldn't do it. So you have my utmost respect. 

Maybe it's better this way so he won't miss a birth though right? I sure hope so. Love to you hun


----------



## mushypea

fluterby429 said:


> I'm out for over a year cause dh is in the Army and he is deploying to Iraq next Sunday for a year

hey fluterby - that really sucks :nope:


----------



## mushypea

honeybee28 said:


> Annnd cue the witch. f*ck it. :gun:
> Thanks for having me ladies, but that was my 3rd cycle of softcups and i wont be buying any more.
> Good luck to you all, and heaps of baby dust.
> xxx

Honeybee! That is exactly how I feel! And my DH is really pissing me off because he just goes 'Oh well - nevermind' NEVERMIND?! At this rate our son will have pissed off to uni before he gets a brother or sister :brat: I want him to ball his eyes out like I have been doing! Sorry for the outburst folks - I have managed to find 1 more softcup, so I will be around for another month, but that will be 4 months using softcups and after we get DH's SA back and hopefully I get an HSG, we are going to our local fertility clinic cos I will be 34 soon :wacko:


----------



## honeybee28

mushypea said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> Annnd cue the witch. f*ck it. :gun:
> Thanks for having me ladies, but that was my 3rd cycle of softcups and i wont be buying any more.
> Good luck to you all, and heaps of baby dust.
> xxx
> 
> Honeybee! That is exactly how I feel! And my DH is really pissing me off because he just goes 'Oh well - nevermind' NEVERMIND?! At this rate our son will have pissed off to uni before he gets a brother or sister :brat: I want him to ball his eyes out like I have been doing! Sorry for the outburst folks - I have managed to find 1 more softcup, so I will be around for another month, but that will be 4 months using softcups and after we get DH's SA back and hopefully I get an HSG, we are going to our local fertility clinic cos I will be 34 soon :wacko:Click to expand...

ahhhh my dh used to be like that and it annoyed me. now he's started to get upset too and it annoys me. basically, anything to do with the witch annoys me!! She's a bitch and she's ruining my life. waah!!
the local fertility clinic thing, do you have to be referred there from your doc?


----------



## mushypea

honeybee28 said:


> mushypea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> Annnd cue the witch. f*ck it. :gun:
> Thanks for having me ladies, but that was my 3rd cycle of softcups and i wont be buying any more.
> Good luck to you all, and heaps of baby dust.
> xxx
> 
> Honeybee! That is exactly how I feel! And my DH is really pissing me off because he just goes 'Oh well - nevermind' NEVERMIND?! At this rate our son will have pissed off to uni before he gets a brother or sister :brat: I want him to ball his eyes out like I have been doing! Sorry for the outburst folks - I have managed to find 1 more softcup, so I will be around for another month, but that will be 4 months using softcups and after we get DH's SA back and hopefully I get an HSG, we are going to our local fertility clinic cos I will be 34 soon :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhh my dh used to be like that and it annoyed me. now he's started to get upset too and it annoys me. basically, anything to do with the witch annoys me!! She's a bitch and she's ruining my life. waah!!
> the local fertility clinic thing, do you have to be referred there from your doc?Click to expand...

Sooo true! I suppose our DH's are stuffed however they act when the witch is due or comes!!! Nope - all you need to do to get an appointment at the local fertility clinic is to phone up! But it is useful to have the paperwork from your GP :)


----------



## lisaf

Mushy - I used to get mad at DH for not being upset too.... but then I realized it was good that he wasn't upset... because then I'd be feeling the guilt of letting him down too.


----------



## honeybee28

yup totally lisaf, when my dh gets upset it makes me feel even worse!

ahhhh ok -im just gonna sit quietly until we get the sa results and ask my doc all the gory details about FC and hsg then. 
do you know how long sa results take?


----------



## mushypea

lisaf said:


> Mushy - I used to get mad at DH for not being upset too.... but then I realized it was good that he wasn't upset... because then I'd be feeling the guilt of letting him down too.

I am sure you are right, Lisaf xxx


----------



## mushypea

honeybee28 said:


> yup totally lisaf, when my dh gets upset it makes me feel even worse!
> 
> ahhhh ok -im just gonna sit quietly until we get the sa results and ask my doc all the gory details about FC and hsg then.
> do you know how long sa results take?

Have a glass of wine my dear! You totally can at this time of the month :happydance: 

Lisaf - you can't have a glass of wine - so there! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

LOL meanie!!! Its my peppermint tea I'm missing most! :(


----------



## Anne191

Hey Ladies,

I have been creeping on here for awhile now but I wanted to share my success story with using softcups!

My dh and I have been ttc since March of this year but only started using softcups in June. I got my :bfp: in July but I miscarried at 5 weeks. Yesterday I got my :bfp: and I'm praying this bean will stick. Both times I used softcups with adding some preseed to the cup. I would insert the cup with preseed pratically right after :sex:. Once inserted I would put my legs in the air against the wall for about 10 minutes and then go about my regular routine. I would keep the softcup in for atleast 6 hours.

Good luck to all you ladies and bady dust to all!
:dust


----------



## eightambliss

Can you put me down for Sept. 8th? I'm going to try it out the 8th and 10th using a diaphragm (since I've already been fitted for it and everything).


----------



## sarlar

hey everyone! hope all are doing well and eggies are too!! Had my positive opk today:) so i am sure i will O soon. having cramps also! woop!! used soft cups and preseed dumped into it! hopefully tomorrow too. onto the 2ww for me!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

eightambliss - I put your testing date down rather than the specific days that you use softcups... let me know your actual testing date and I will add you!


----------



## dan-o

:witch: got me by this morning :hissy:

Next test day 30th September :) xx


----------



## CheriRose

Soooo mad.!! Damn af got me this morning.!! Ahhh sick of BFNs..!! Ughh.!! On to next month.!!


----------



## DaretoDream

I'm so sorry girls. :( :hugs: to you both.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, i ov'd late this cycle so expecting AF in next few days, bfn this morning.


----------



## eightambliss

ooSweetPea said:


> eightambliss - I put your testing date down rather than the specific days that you use softcups... let me know your actual testing date and I will add you!

Duh on my part-sorry ooSweepPea! Please Use Sept. 25 as my testing date- Thank you!:flower:


----------



## mushypea

lisaf said:


> LOL meanie!!! Its my peppermint tea I'm missing most! :(

Peppermint tea?! :saywhat: I only drink stuff like that because I foolishly gave up caffeine whilst ttc - ha ha!


----------



## mushypea

sorry dano-o and cherirose :(


----------



## lisaf

mushypea said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> LOL meanie!!! Its my peppermint tea I'm missing most! :(
> 
> Peppermint tea?! :saywhat: I only drink stuff like that because I foolishly gave up caffeine whilst ttc - ha ha!Click to expand...

Well, supposedly they recommend you staying away from herbal teas as some herbs can cause the uterus to contract and cause an early mc... though one cup of tea won't hurt you... you'd need to have like 10+ a day, but DH won't let me risk it.


----------



## mushypea

Oh! I only have Ginger tea or blackcurrant - they should be ok, should they not? I hope so - it is bad enough not having had proper coffee for 10 months and only drinking a glass of wine max a month :(


----------



## lisaf

ginger tea is supposed to be great esp when dealing with morning sickness (though they used to say the same about peppermint tea :dohh:)


----------



## mushypea

I know you might not believe it - but I would do anything to have morning sickness now! Can't believe how much I moaned about it 4 years ago :(


----------



## lisaf

I totally understand :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im out, Af has just shown up, bit earlier that i thought but im glad she is here so i can get on with the next cycle.


----------



## DaretoDream

sorry about af topaz- hoping this next cycle will go better for you. :) :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: topaz! Onwards and upwards to next cycle!

Mushy - I agree on _wanting_ the morning sickness! I really hope that this is our month hun.


----------



## CLH_X3

throw me over some morning sickness too! i wont moan!! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## mushypea

Gosh 'normal' people would think us crazy wanting to feel sick, eh?!

Topaz - sorry af got you. Really does suck x


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks girls, i was actually glad to see her as i knew i wasnt pg and wanted to get on with the next cycle. 

i feel really good about this cycle. im gonna catch that eggie.


----------



## honeybee28

I want morning sickness tooooooo!!!
I'm not even a softcups girl anymore, but im still lurking to check on you girls! fx for you.xxx


----------



## Blzgak

Just started using softcups yesterday! Fingers X!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ugh.....I'm out on my first cycle trying after my MMC.

Blah....onto next cycle. TTC since last july.


----------



## enniejennie

tryforbaby2 said:


> Ugh.....I'm out on my first cycle trying after my MMC.
> 
> Blah....onto next cycle. TTC since last july.

Sorry to hear that you got AF :hugs: I know how you are feeling, hubby & I have been TTC #2 since last June with one M/C last month. I am staying positive that it will happen before the year ends!! FX for you too!!! :flower:


----------



## DaretoDream

Agh! My ff pushed my O day up- making me now 3 dpo instead of 5!!!!!!!! you can't do that to a person!


----------



## topazicatzbet

wonder why day 17 looks likely to me,


----------



## nevertogether

probably because of the dip on CD19. there are such thing as fall back temps though so CD17 seems likely to me too. you're covered either way though!


----------



## tryforbaby2

enniejennie said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh.....I'm out on my first cycle trying after my MMC.
> 
> Blah....onto next cycle. TTC since last july.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you got AF :hugs: I know how you are feeling, hubby & I have been TTC #2 since last June with one M/C last month. I am staying positive that it will happen before the year ends!! FX for you too!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank You! And lots of prayers for you also! :dust:

I just wish it was easy!


----------



## lisaf

DaretoDream said:


> Agh! My ff pushed my O day up- making me now 3 dpo instead of 5!!!!!!!! you can't do that to a person!

OMG, I know what you mean. I once got changed from 8dpo to 11dpo... which was devastating beause I was spotting and 8dpo was possible IB but 11dpo meant I was spotting for AF... really sucked!! Its like I got put out of the game sooner.

Having to wait longer would be just as bad though!!!


----------



## enniejennie

I know what you mean tryforbaby2, I thought it would be easy. Now 15 months and 1 M/C later I was sadly mistaken. Oh well it will happen and stick when it is meant to be! Baby Dust to you too!!! :dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

Sorry, I am new to softcups. I tried a few to "practice" and could not get them to work. Last night we bd'd and I put one in right away after and luckily seemed to get it in, but then I noticed it leaked a bit? I don't know...maybe I am totally putting it in wrong...:(


----------



## lisaf

The leakage is often the stuff that you didn't manage to trap under the softcup... they can leak sometimes.

I had a 'scooping' method to try to recapture some of the stuff that dripped out before I inserted the softcup. Maybe try that?
If you're not sure if you're inserting it right, there is a video on their website showing you how its supposed to work.


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: hi lisa


----------



## lisaf

nevertogether said:


> :wave: hi lisa

 :wave: Hi back at ya!!


----------



## nevertogether

glad to see the pregnancy is going well! :hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

Lisa,
Can you tell me a bit more about this scooping method? Sorry it its TMI, but I need all the help I can get with these things...as big day is like tomorrow! :)


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. no problems, i'll get as graphic as you want! :)
What I did was slightly pinch it, and scrape/scoop it along my labia.... there was quite a bit of semen that had leaked out... I made sure the stuff I was scooping made it in the cup (required a bit of an omlette flipping motion :rofl:) then inserted the cup.

I only figured that out on my last use though.. prior to that I kept thinking I was trapping his swimmers on the outside. Not sure if my method helped any, but it reassured me as I saw a whole LOT of stuff in the cup before inserting!


----------



## pk2of8

Hi Ladies! I'm new to this, and I feel a little like I'm intruding, but I need some support! ...we've been ttc since we got married in May, so I'm in cycle 4...not long I know! I've been using the SCs for af since April...I just found out about trying to use them with ttc, so I'm hoping to get our bfp from it. I've been tracking my cm and af for months now, but this cycle was the first time trying an opk. Positive was Mon (sept 6)...we BD on cd 10, 12, 14, and i used the SC on cd14 after BD, so i'm really hoping! I got really paranoid after inserting it for ttc and I was afraid I was blocking all the sperm from getting through, but I left it in all night...I'm so anxious about it! So I think I'll be testing sept 21. Before we got married, we weren't ttc but we weren't preventing either, for over 1 year. I've had so many bfn's before when we weren't preventing that now that we're actually "trying" I'm afraid we may have other issues. :( ugh...so much anxiety...


----------



## lisaf

pk2of8 said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new to this, and I feel a little like I'm intruding, but I need some support! ...we've been ttc since we got married in May, so I'm in cycle 4...not long I know! I've been using the SCs for af since April...I just found out about trying to use them with ttc, so I'm hoping to get our bfp from it. I've been tracking my cm and af for months now, but this cycle was the first time trying an opk. Positive was Mon (sept 6)...we BD on cd 10, 12, 14, and i used the SC on cd14 after BD, so i'm really hoping! I got really paranoid after inserting it for ttc and I was afraid I was blocking all the sperm from getting through, but I left it in all night...I'm so anxious about it! So I think I'll be testing sept 21. Before we got married, we weren't ttc but we weren't preventing either, for over 1 year. I've had so many bfn's before when we weren't preventing that now that we're actually "trying" I'm afraid we may have other issues. :( ugh...so much anxiety...

Check my last post for a tip on how not to 'block' out some of his sperm. I had worried about that too!


----------



## mushypea

tryforbaby2 said:


> Ugh.....I'm out on my first cycle trying after my MMC.
> 
> Blah....onto next cycle. TTC since last july.

Sorry to hear that - we have been trying for #2 for 10 months...


----------



## mushypea

lisaf said:


> Lol.. no problems, i'll get as graphic as you want! :)
> What I did was slightly pinch it, and scrape/scoop it along my labia.... there was quite a bit of semen that had leaked out... I made sure the stuff I was scooping made it in the cup (required a bit of an omlette flipping motion :rofl:) then inserted the cup.
> 
> I only figured that out on my last use though.. prior to that I kept thinking I was trapping his swimmers on the outside. Not sure if my method helped any, but it reassured me as I saw a whole LOT of stuff in the cup before inserting!

Gosh Lisa - now that technique was REAL dedication! I find it so funny how I tell the kids I teach how easy it is to get pregnant! And we end up doing stuff like this!!! :winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

mushypea said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Lol.. no problems, i'll get as graphic as you want! :)
> What I did was slightly pinch it, and scrape/scoop it along my labia.... there was quite a bit of semen that had leaked out... I made sure the stuff I was scooping made it in the cup (required a bit of an omlette flipping motion :rofl:) then inserted the cup.
> 
> I only figured that out on my last use though.. prior to that I kept thinking I was trapping his swimmers on the outside. Not sure if my method helped any, but it reassured me as I saw a whole LOT of stuff in the cup before inserting!
> 
> Gosh Lisa - now that technique was REAL dedication! I find it so funny how I tell the kids I teach how easy it is to get pregnant! And we end up doing stuff like this!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL!!! I think the crazier part is that I'm willing to openly describe it here!!
Of course I was the gal to give great BJ tips to all my friends in college! :blush:


----------



## ooSweetPea

:rofl:


----------



## tryforbaby2

enniejennie said:


> I know what you mean tryforbaby2, I thought it would be easy. Now 15 months and 1 M/C later I was sadly mistaken. Oh well it will happen and stick when it is meant to be! Baby Dust to you too!!! :dust:

I agree. When it's meant to happen it will. I am just hoping I don't have to wait much longer! LOL 



mushypea said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh.....I'm out on my first cycle trying after my MMC.
> 
> Blah....onto next cycle. TTC since last july.
> 
> Sorry to hear that - we have been trying for #2 for 10 months...Click to expand...

Sucks doesn't it?....Honeybee and I are trying the sex to induldge our husbands and our cravings instead of ttc for a baby! Hopefully the increased sexy sex for our husbands will do the trick. Maybe sexy sex is what the doctor will order! :rofl:


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I am very impatient so I don't know how much longer I can wait. LOL


----------



## pk2of8

lisaf said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I'm new to this, and I feel a little like I'm intruding, but I need some support! ...we've been ttc since we got married in May, so I'm in cycle 4...not long I know! I've been using the SCs for af since April...I just found out about trying to use them with ttc, so I'm hoping to get our bfp from it. I've been tracking my cm and af for months now, but this cycle was the first time trying an opk. Positive was Mon (sept 6)...we BD on cd 10, 12, 14, and i used the SC on cd14 after BD, so i'm really hoping! I got really paranoid after inserting it for ttc and I was afraid I was blocking all the sperm from getting through, but I left it in all night...I'm so anxious about it! So I think I'll be testing sept 21. Before we got married, we weren't ttc but we weren't preventing either, for over 1 year. I've had so many bfn's before when we weren't preventing that now that we're actually "trying" I'm afraid we may have other issues. :( ugh...so much anxiety...
> 
> Check my last post for a tip on how not to 'block' out some of his sperm. I had worried about that too!Click to expand...

Thanks lisaf! I saw that, and if it didn't work this time, then I'll definitely add that to the "repertoire"! :thumbup: I haven't tried charting my temps yet, so I'm thinking if it didn't stick this time, that I'll start doing that too...gonna have to do some research...


----------



## lisaf

fertility friend is a great resource... you can put your temps in and it will figure out your ovulation for you.. also has tips and lessons on BBT charting and other fertility tracking methods.


----------



## fluterby429

DaretoDream said:


> :hugs: fluterby --- i'm so sorry. I had told dh when we first met- he had been looking into the marines and i flat out told him i would NEVER date anyone in the marines or army or whatever- because i wouldn't be strong enough without them with me. I just couldn't do it. So you have my utmost respect.
> 
> Maybe it's better this way so he won't miss a birth though right? I sure hope so. Love to you hun

thank you so much for your kind words ladies. Believe me it is not an easy life but it is a very rewarding one. You never know how strong you are or what you can actually do until you have to do it. I don't wanna do it, but somebody's got to right lol so why not me. I get to fly to TX tomorrow to see my love before he deploys on Sunday. Too bad he leaves 4 days before O so we could try again. Better luck next year huh lol. As far as him missing the birth sure there would've been a posibility but he would try to make his R&R (2wks home mid tour) around that time. Now if I don't get pg with in the first few months of him coming back (which again he will be in TX for around 90 days after deployment and I will be KY) then we run a very real chance of him missing the birth cause he will probably have to deploy again in one year after he returns. That is pretty much how it works. :growlmad: Makes this TTC thing pretty hardcore for us

Wishing you the best of luck and much baby dust ladies


----------



## lisaf

4 days before O still has a slim chance!!


----------



## mushypea

lisaf said:


> mushypea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Lol.. no problems, i'll get as graphic as you want! :)
> What I did was slightly pinch it, and scrape/scoop it along my labia.... there was quite a bit of semen that had leaked out... I made sure the stuff I was scooping made it in the cup (required a bit of an omlette flipping motion :rofl:) then inserted the cup.
> 
> I only figured that out on my last use though.. prior to that I kept thinking I was trapping his swimmers on the outside. Not sure if my method helped any, but it reassured me as I saw a whole LOT of stuff in the cup before inserting!
> 
> Gosh Lisa - now that technique was REAL dedication! I find it so funny how I tell the kids I teach how easy it is to get pregnant! And we end up doing stuff like this!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!! I think the crazier part is that I'm willing to openly describe it here!!
> Of course I was the gal to give great BJ tips to all my friends in college! :blush:Click to expand...

He he! I am blushing now too! :blush:


----------



## mushypea

tryforbaby2 said:


> enniejennie said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean tryforbaby2, I thought it would be easy. Now 15 months and 1 M/C later I was sadly mistaken. Oh well it will happen and stick when it is meant to be! Baby Dust to you too!!! :dust:
> 
> I agree. When it's meant to happen it will. I am just hoping I don't have to wait much longer! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> mushypea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh.....I'm out on my first cycle trying after my MMC.
> 
> Blah....onto next cycle. TTC since last july.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that - we have been trying for #2 for 10 months...Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks doesn't it?....Honeybee and I are trying the sex to induldge our husbands and our cravings instead of ttc for a baby! Hopefully the increased sexy sex for our husbands will do the trick. Maybe sexy sex is what the doctor will order! :rofl:Click to expand...

Well they do say that proper indulgent sex does release more sperm and therefore more likely for conception (hence the high rate of 1 night stand pregnancies I suppose)!


----------



## DaretoDream

fluter hoping you can still have a chance!!! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## MinneGirl

So it DIDN'T go well. I tried to put it in, and it just couldn't get "lodged" into place. It was so wet from all the juices (sorry, gross I know) and it kept slipping right back out. So I finally thought I got it in place, I laid there for a bit, stood up and my vij-j started hissing...and then all the spermies came rushing out and my DH looked at me like "what the hell was that?" AHAHAHAHA...pretty funny actually--but seriously, I don't get what I'm doing wrong. Maybe my anatomy is messed up?


----------



## lisaf

ok, that description was just tooo toooo funny... I can only imagine!!!
Did you watch the video on the web on how to insert?

I just folded in half and before I pushed it all the way in, it just kind of sucked/popped itself in place with the edge of the cup right behind my pubic bone.. :shrug: 
Without witnessing your insertion method, lol, its hard to give tips... does the video help any?


----------



## DaretoDream

MinneGirl said:


> So it DIDN'T go well. I tried to put it in, and it just couldn't get "lodged" into place. It was so wet from all the juices (sorry, gross I know) and it kept slipping right back out. So I finally thought I got it in place, I laid there for a bit, stood up and my vij-j started hissing...and then all the spermies came rushing out and my DH looked at me like "what the hell was that?" AHAHAHAHA...pretty funny actually--but seriously, I don't get what I'm doing wrong. Maybe my anatomy is messed up?

it started hissing? AHAHAHAHAHHA that is the best thing ever! lol you just made my morning. That so sounds like something that would happen to me. 


Don't worry love, you'll get it! :thumbup:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yes girls, it was the craziest noise...it sounded like a cat hissing! God only knows. I think I can feel the pubic bone where it is supposed to go behind, but it just doesn't stay put. Will try again tonight...will give an update :)


----------



## snl41296

MinneGirl said:


> Yes girls, it was the craziest noise...it sounded like a cat hissing! God only knows. I think I can feel the pubic bone where it is supposed to go behind, but it just doesn't stay put. Will try again tonight...will give an update :)

I do it laying down once we DTD I lay down flat legs folded up and fold it and put it in. It stays in place and there is NOTHING COMING OUT OF ME.. I make sure to feel and make sure nothing is leaking out. I love that. I love the fact that I got so used to it after we DTD, for me not dripping that's what I love it for now. LOL not so much the whole TTC method. then in the morning I take it out in the shower and there is nothing in the cup, very very little. but it can also be my fluids as well sorry TMI.


----------



## nevertogether

mushypea said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enniejennie said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean tryforbaby2, I thought it would be easy. Now 15 months and 1 M/C later I was sadly mistaken. Oh well it will happen and stick when it is meant to be! Baby Dust to you too!!! :dust:
> 
> I agree. When it's meant to happen it will. I am just hoping I don't have to wait much longer! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> mushypea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh.....I'm out on my first cycle trying after my MMC.
> 
> Blah....onto next cycle. TTC since last july.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that - we have been trying for #2 for 10 months...Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks doesn't it?....Honeybee and I are trying the sex to induldge our husbands and our cravings instead of ttc for a baby! Hopefully the increased sexy sex for our husbands will do the trick. Maybe sexy sex is what the doctor will order! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Well they do say that proper indulgent sex does release more sperm and therefore more likely for conception (hence the high rate of 1 night stand pregnancies I suppose)!Click to expand...

this is what DH and i did last weekend. i ditched opk's, temping, everything and we just had fun with it! used the softcup once but other than that we went with the flow and man was it great!


----------



## pk2of8

MinneGirl said:


> Yes girls, it was the craziest noise...it sounded like a cat hissing! God only knows. I think I can feel the pubic bone where it is supposed to go behind, but it just doesn't stay put. Will try again tonight...will give an update :)

that is toooooo funny!!! :laugh2: thank you for sharing because I really needed to hear something like that today too! I've never tried inserting them while laying down, so I don't know how that would work...I always do it while sitting on the toilet and I have to use both hands (sorry if that's TMI), but I have found that's it's really important to keep it angled down and back like the instructions say or it won't go in right. Then it just slides right into place. Don't worry...you'll get it!! Good luck! :winkwink:


----------



## judy79

I tried it this month, and it went right into place. So with my finger I poked the bottom part of it to move the sperm into the cervics lol. It felt like there was a wall behind it. Is this normal?


----------



## TntArs06

Well with my 4th cycle using softcups we got our BFP today. 3 EPT diggies and 2 blood tests. One was neg but ended up wrong. :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats


----------



## sarlar

congrats tnt!!!!


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats!!!


----------



## Canagirl

Congrats TntArs06! Great news.

Please put me down for testing on September 21. I'll probably know sooner, but I'm putting my test date as late as possible. We used SC for the 2 days with the strongest OPK lines.


----------



## pk2of8

That's awesome TntArs06! yay!!

Please also put me down for testing Sept 21. We used softcup on positive opk day too. This 2ww is killing me! some days I feel "symptoms", other days I don't. argh! trying to stay POSITIVE!!!!----- OOPS! sorry sweetpea...just noticed that you already had me down for sept 21! thanks!!


----------



## CLH_X3

AF HAS STARTED, please BFN me!


----------



## topazicatzbet

CLH_X3 said:


> AF HAS STARTED, please BFN me!

:hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls just got everything caught up, was super busy this weekend so didn't have much time on here!

All updated :)

Congrats to BFP, :hugs: to CLX, FXed for all the girls still waiting to test! Let's start baking those summer babies!


----------



## luv his face

ahhh... I've been lurking on here reading and not saying anything and especially seeing all the bfps congrats to those lucky ladies and :hugs: to all those the evil :witch: has gotten... AFM got a mostly positive OPK yesterday and another positive today.. DH and I DTD 3 times with no finale.. so its highly unlikely I've caught my egg.. However we did it again this afternoon for the 4th time.. and YAY great finale. only thing is i had to go to work afterwards so i worked all day using a SC.. I don't know if it worked but i guess we'll see. I'm not sure if this makes me 1dpo or if i've even ov'd yet. I'll keep using my OPKs to see when it fades to negative again.


----------



## DaretoDream

5 days AF is due. 8dpo.


----------



## angelgirl86

Well ladies I tested with FMU this morning (dollar tree brand) and got a very very faint :bfp:! Here's hoping it sticks. I've never gotten a positive even the faintest before so I'm really excited and nervos at the same time. Will test again tomorrow and so on until it gets dark! Here's hoping it sticks! Lots of :dust: to you ladies!!


----------



## lisaf

Yay angelgirl!!! Its good to see the BFPs picking up in here! :)


----------



## mushypea

TntArs06 said:


> Well with my 4th cycle using softcups we got our BFP today. 3 EPT diggies and 2 blood tests. One was neg but ended up wrong. :dohh:

Congratulations x


----------



## mushypea

Angelgirl - fingers crossed it is a BFP!

CLX - hugs x


----------



## TntArs06

angelgirl86 said:


> Well ladies I tested with FMU this morning (dollar tree brand) and got a very very faint :bfp:! Here's hoping it sticks. I've never gotten a positive even the faintest before so I'm really excited and nervos at the same time. Will test again tomorrow and so on until it gets dark! Here's hoping it sticks! Lots of :dust: to you ladies!!

Congratulations hunni! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## angelgirl86

Thanks ladies! Will be testing again in the morning, we went out and bought some digital tests so can't wait!


----------



## lisaf

Hmmm, I never used a digi.... my poas addict inside is begging me to! LMAO :rofl:


----------



## HappyLady

Will you put me down for the 25th please?!? I hope I get a :bfp:...But I don't think this will be the month because I ovulate on the wrong side this month. I alternate months. But I'm going to still think postive! Wishing :dust::bfp:to all! GOOD LUCK LADIES!!


----------



## angelgirl86

lisaf said:


> Hmmm, I never used a digi.... my poas addict inside is begging me to! LMAO :rofl:

LOL ya I never have either we were standing in the test aisle while I was trying to figure out what to buy and DH said "how about those" so we bought two boxes of the clearblue easy digital. Should be a lot easier than reading lines :).


----------



## U_Complete_M3

Hey ladies I would like to join.... this is my 1st medicated cycle (clomid 50mg days 5-9) and my 1st cycle using instead cups.. i am currently on cd 11


----------



## Vrainoire

Hello ladies I've been following this thread and i would like to join


----------



## ooSweetPea

Welcome U_Complete_M3 and Vrainoire, whenever you have a testing date sorted out let me know and I will add you to the list. :flow:


----------



## luckyme225

Well ladies I got my :bfp: !!!! This month tried both preseed and softcups, as well as my usual mucinex and honey/cinnamon. Hope they help you ladies too :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: congrats luckyme!


----------



## pk2of8

yay luckyme!!!!:happydance: so awesome!!! fingers crossed and :dust: for the rest of us!!!!


----------



## Vrainoire

congrats Luckyme!!


----------



## Vrainoire

@Sweetpea I'll be testing on sept 29


----------



## mushypea

congratulations Luckyme!

Sweetpea - can you put me down for testing on 1st October - had 2 cbfm peak days really early - think I ovulated a few hours ago - should get temp rise tomorrow morning. Let the 2 ww begin again, for the 10th time!


----------



## angelgirl86

I'm out for this month ladies, my :bfp: turned into AF, must've been a chemical :(.


----------



## nevertogether

:cry: sorry angel! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

:( sorry angel!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: hun. You'll catch that eggy again soon lovey!


----------



## pk2of8

hugs to you angelgirl :hugs:


----------



## ky24 la la

October 1st for me plz, and this is my 1st month using them xxxx


----------



## angelgirl86

Getting my PMA back slowly, looking forward to this month, making sure I do everything right! Best of luck to you ladies still trying :).


----------



## Helly

I got my first bfp last night after 13 months trying... but I forgot to use the softcups!


----------



## angelgirl86

Helly said:


> I got my first bfp last night after 13 months trying... but I forgot to use the softcups!

Congrats! Happy for you, after 13 months you definately deserve it! :happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

CONGRATS HELLY!! I bd'd last night and forgot to use the softcups too..lol


----------



## pk2of8

Congratulations Helly!! yay!:happydance: how funny, you didn't even use the softcups this time!! lol


----------



## DaretoDream

Does anyone ever get a bfp after their temp goes way below coverline?


----------



## lisaf

mine wasn't way below coverline... but it dropped BIG time, then fell further the next day and I got my BFP that day....


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi Girls, 
I've been reading lots of exciting things about soft cups, so I'm gonna give them a go this cycle. This will be my 6th cycle TTC. I'm currently on CD2 and waiting for my soft cups to be delivered. 

Sweetpea, can you put me down for testing on October 12? I'll be about 12dpo by then but no doubt I'll have started testing by 8dpo. I cant help it!


----------



## angelgirl86

Mellybelle said:


> Hi Girls,
> I've been reading lots of exciting things about soft cups, so I'm gonna give them a go this cycle. This will be my 6th cycle TTC. I'm currently on CD2 and waiting for my soft cups to be delivered.
> 
> Sweetpea, can you put me down for testing on October 12? I'll be about 12dpo by then but no doubt I'll have started testing by 8dpo. I cant help it!

Heey we're testing the same day :). Hope this is our month!


----------



## giggly_gurl88

angelgirl86 said:


> Amazing the price differences in different countries. I went to walgreens and got a 14 count box for about 11 bucks, I would've saved a lot if I'd of just ordered the 24 count box online! But we won't need 24 because this is going to be our month :happydance:!!

my 14 count box was less than 6 bucks at Walmart..if you are near there sometime check....


----------



## giggly_gurl88

CD 10 for me...have not gotten a + opk yet BUT i just srted them sooo we are still :sex: and hoping i didnt miss it, have 6 left till my ebay ones get here so im thinking 2x a day for the next 3 days....sat,sun,mon and then hopefully my ebay box will be here....will let u know my testing date when i get a +opk!!!!!!!!!! Love the SC's but couldnt afford preseed this month so might get it next month?


----------



## pk2of8

well girls, i got a :bfn: this morning. :witch: not due til next week, so i guess there's still time, but i don't feel like it's looking good. forecast: mostly teary with a chance of irritability and occasional sarcasm. disclaimer at home: not responsible for disposition of mood or comments made before thinking twice between the time of any and all :bfn:s and the time :witch: arrives. 

ok, so i'm being somewhat cheeky here girls...still the bfn's really do hit me hard. i know better than to test this early... :cry::cry::nope:


----------



## DaretoDream

13dpo bfn. NO af either, but she feels close. My cramps are really bad.


----------



## nevertogether

hope she doesn't come dare


----------



## DaretoDream

Can't imagine anything else with this cramps! feels just like it.


----------



## nevertogether

:cry: we can be cycle buddies. i don't have cramps or anything like that, but a :bfn: this morning. not sure how many DPO i am because i ovulated during a time i wasn't taking temps either...but just don't think a :bfp: is going to happen. :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi cycle buddy. :) I just got myself all stupid and hopeful that MAYBE just MAYBE it was a seriously late implantation dip? Is that possible? I've read it happens just not frequently. But i guess then again just about anything could happen. The reason i ask is because my cramps just stopped. I mean, died. Just stopped. No medication or anything which is usually the only way i can kill it off. But i did get the bfn this mornign at 13dpo. But if it IS an implantation i would have to wait anyway right? 

I just keep thinking but we did really well with timing and didn't even know it. So, i'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## Canagirl

Put me down for negative this month. Congrats to those that got positives this month and positive thinking for the next month for the others like me. 

DaretoDream - it is possible so I'm crossing my fingers for you!

Also, when I logged onto my facebook account today (right after realizing this month is a no), one of my friends had as her status update "being a mother is my greatest accomplishment in life. If I wasn't a mother, my life would mean nothing". Of course, it wasn't the best time to see something like that.


----------



## DaretoDream

Wow. Yeah i can imagine she posted that at a bad time. :( It'll happen for us to though. it will.

Still no sign of AF. trying to stay positive!


----------



## sarlar

negative for me ladies. bfn and spotting has started.


----------



## Mellybelle

angelgirl86 said:


> Mellybelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> I've been reading lots of exciting things about soft cups, so I'm gonna give them a go this cycle. This will be my 6th cycle TTC. I'm currently on CD2 and waiting for my soft cups to be delivered.
> 
> Sweetpea, can you put me down for testing on October 12? I'll be about 12dpo by then but no doubt I'll have started testing by 8dpo. I cant help it!
> 
> Heey we're testing the same day :). Hope this is our month!Click to expand...

Yep, I think our cycles are exactly the same this month. As for testing on the same day, you know as well as I do that I'll test earlier than 12dpo!


----------



## angelgirl86

Mellybelle said:


> angelgirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mellybelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> I've been reading lots of exciting things about soft cups, so I'm gonna give them a go this cycle. This will be my 6th cycle TTC. I'm currently on CD2 and waiting for my soft cups to be delivered.
> 
> Sweetpea, can you put me down for testing on October 12? I'll be about 12dpo by then but no doubt I'll have started testing by 8dpo. I cant help it!
> 
> Heey we're testing the same day :). Hope this is our month!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I think our cycles are exactly the same this month. As for testing on the same day, you know as well as I do that I'll test earlier than 12dpo!Click to expand...

LOL I probably will too, the POAS urge just gets too great!


----------



## luv his face

Hello again all.. I want to say put me down for testing the 29th.. Might as well right?? I did alot of BD but for some reason I'm not feeling to sure about this month.. I've been lurking around here and congrats to all those :bfp: 's I don't think I've got it this month and also trying not to symptom spot. other than the obvious extremely sore boobs.. but I'm blaming that on the way I'm sleeping... :dust: and lots of luck to those in the waiting game


----------



## iamrestored77

I am new to this thread Hey Ladies

I have been looking for softcups and haven't had any luck. CVS TARGET WALMART and I will be looking @ WALGREENS and RITE AID. If I can't find it then I will have to order online. 

How long do u ladies keep the softcup in after sex? I think it's a good idea cause after sex I seem to have to go to the bathroom and that would be a waste of spermies :)


----------



## nevertogether

please put me down for :witch: ladies. best of luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## luv his face

:hugs: to you never :( i'm sorry about the witch

restored- if i bd before bed i leave it in all night and sleep with a pillow under my bum if its during the day i usually leave it in about 6 hours... the maximum limit on the box is 12 hours! If you feel like you gotta take it out i'd say it's best to keep it in at least an hour or longer if ya can! GL


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Never! FX'ed for this coming cycle!


----------



## luv his face

SweetPea- I don't really know how exactly to read these charts but I took the advice in your siggy and decided to stalk your chart a little.. Looks like your temp is real high today?? does that mean O? I'm not so sure but that's quite a temp rise!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hello ladies. Cranky and moody. :witch: got me this afternoon.


----------



## CheriRose

iamrestored77 said:


> I am new to this thread Hey Ladies
> 
> I have been looking for softcups and haven't had any luck. CVS TARGET WALMART and I will be looking @ WALGREENS and RITE AID. If I can't find it then I will have to order online.
> 
> How long do u ladies keep the softcup in after sex? I think it's a good idea cause after sex I seem to have to go to the bathroom and that would be a waste of spermies :)

There called instead cups.. At waste they are near the feminen care.. They washes and douches..


----------



## lisaf

CheriRose said:


> iamrestored77 said:
> 
> 
> I am new to this thread Hey Ladies
> 
> I have been looking for softcups and haven't had any luck. CVS TARGET WALMART and I will be looking @ WALGREENS and RITE AID. If I can't find it then I will have to order online.
> 
> How long do u ladies keep the softcup in after sex? I think it's a good idea cause after sex I seem to have to go to the bathroom and that would be a waste of spermies :)
> 
> There called instead cups.. At waste they are near the feminen care.. They washes and douches..Click to expand...

Usually on the top or bottom shelf too in my experience...


----------



## ooSweetPea

luv his face said:


> SweetPea- I don't really know how exactly to read these charts but I took the advice in your siggy and decided to stalk your chart a little.. Looks like your temp is real high today?? does that mean O? I'm not so sure but that's quite a temp rise!

I think I am 2 DPO today, the day before a temp rise is usually O day, and this is the second day my temp has gone up :D so hopefully it stays up a third day and O is confirmed! I was really surprised at how high it went this morning for sure! Thanks for having a look :flow:

:hugs: Dare, feel better hun.


----------



## lisaf

That is one gorgeous temp rise sweetpea!! :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thank you, thank you, thank you! :blush:

Have high hopes right now, absolutely cannot wait to test this time around. Usually I'm pretty good the first 7-9 DPO, this time noooot so much. I'm already dying and only 2 DPO! Can't decide when to test yet, last time I made it to 10 DPO so going to try and hold out again until at least then. Unless, of course, some crazy symtoms force my peestick hand!


----------



## lisaf

lol, testing early is just making sure the lot isn't defective ;)


----------



## nevertogether

ooSweetPea said:


> :hugs: Never! FX'ed for this coming cycle!

i wish! DH is deployed... :cry:


----------



## eightambliss

Well the :witch got me...shortened my cycle by one day too....


----------



## luv his face

sweetpea-testing way to early is a fault to many of us on here :lol: 


never- i'm sorry to hear your hubby is deployed when will he be back?


----------



## pk2of8

please mark me as out this go 'round. :witch: got me today :cry: i'll post again if i try softcups again this next time. thank you for all the support ladies! :hugs:

fx for next time!! :dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

Oh never i'm sorry- when does he get back?


----------



## nevertogether

dare - just one day behind you. today was CD1. yesterday was just spotting. he's officially back in april, but we aren't stationed together.


----------



## ooSweetPea

So sorry Never hun! Keep your chin up, it will happen for you guys :flow:


----------



## DaretoDream

Are you two stationed far away from each other? We'll just HAVE to figure out a way to get that baby cookin!


----------



## nevertogether

thanks girls :hugs: well, DH is national guard so his duty station is our home state - arkansas. since i'm active duty mine is mannheim, germany. so very very far apart. even when he isn't deployed, we usually go two or three months not seeing each other regardless. we will make it happen hopefully. we have to keep the faith.


----------



## eightambliss

Just an FYI, I'll test on the 17th...might be too early but I don't like to test on days I have work!


----------



## CheriRose

Hey can you please pit me down for oct 6..?? I beloved I got my pos opk today.. Praying this is my month.. Either way finally have a appointment with a fertility specialist.! Yeayy.!!


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies I just wanted to check in on everyone and see how everything is going!!:dust: for everyone and I hope we get our :bfp::happydance:


----------



## luv his face

Well.. Don't quote me on this but I took a test tonight because I'm crazy.. at 9pm of all times and got a faint positive.. This happened last month and ended up being a fluke but I'm still very hopeful.. :dust: to all


----------



## DaretoDream

fx'd for you love


----------



## ooSweetPea

FX'd for you Luv! Come back and let me know whether to put you down for BFP! PMA PMA PMA!


----------



## luv his face

quick update-- tested this morning and got a bfn i was pretty hopeful and still am.. got about 3-4 days before AF arrives if i score another positive i'll call the DR. I'm all outta IC's so I might have to just wait to see if AF arrives. I posted a pic of the test in the pregnancy test area.. I thought it looked positive.. ah well here's to yet another waiting game


----------



## Vrainoire

fingers X'd for you Luv!!


----------



## dan-o

Ohh test again today, luv! Good luck! xx


----------



## luv his face

I was all outta IC's but I don't think its necessary.. I believe you can put me down for a :bfn: i think af got me today. i'm spotting very lightly and its 4 days early :( might have been a Chem. If anything changes I'll be back in here 

GL and :dust: to those still waiting


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: Sorry Luv... maybe implantation spotting? Will but you down but let me know if anything changes or if the spotting stops and I will change it back!


----------



## luv his face

Thank you.. I'm all outta hope this month but this puts us into cycle 5.. if this one doesn't work i think i'll stop trying.. i'm not going to give up but i'm gonna stop using my opk's and such.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Well you know what they say... once you stop trying so hard is when it usually happens! Probably not what you want to hear right now, but maybe taking some time with DH and just relaxing and going with the flow will be just the ticket to getting your BFP :D


----------



## luv his face

hopefully its right.. although if i stop tracking and everything should make the month go faster no? I just need to see one of you guys with your BFP and I'll be happy again :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

... check out my journal for some positivity! Tested this morning and think I may have gotten my BFP. 

I will say, I was soo much more relaxed this month. I still temped and used OPK's and things, but just didn't stress about it like I usually do. FX'd that it's a sticky bean!


----------



## shawnMarie

Okay ladies I have a question for you.
I have been using softcups now for two cycles this being my second one. I noticed that when I took out softcup today I had some blood (sorry TMI) is this normal.


----------



## lisaf

If you're right around ovulation, it my be ovulation bleeding?
I always got a spot or two of blood a few days before ovulation.


----------



## shawnMarie

Oh thank you. I know I have not O'ed yet but I am having alot of watery CM today (sorry TMI) and I am having a lot of O pains I am going to by some Opking test tom but fear I am going to be to late. i am only on cd9 is this to early.


----------



## iamrestored77

sorry


----------



## lisaf

shawnMarie said:


> Oh thank you. I know I have not O'ed yet but I am having alot of watery CM today (sorry TMI) and I am having a lot of O pains I am going to by some Opking test tom but fear I am going to be to late. i am only on cd9 is this to early.

I don't know if its too early.. I get the spotting 2 days before I ovulate... its hormone-related if it happens before ovulation.


----------



## shawnMarie

Thank you so much I hope you are right. I hope I can caugh it this time around. By the way congrats on your recent Little Bean.


----------



## DaretoDream

Jeezzz i'm still waiting for af to completely leave. Freaking ridiculous.


----------



## sarlar

congrats sweet pea:)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks hun :flow: FX'd crossed it's sticks!


----------



## ky24 la la

I got my :bfp: 1st month usuing soft cups.......fabulous things!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## Stickyplum

i am testing on 29th if AF does not come!!! please add me xx


----------



## Vrainoire

fingers crossed and goodluck for you u sweetpea!!..:dust: for the rest of us!!


----------



## mushypea

Ky24 la la - congratulations!


----------



## angelgirl86

Just wanted to drop in and say congrats to those who recently got their :bfp: FX'd for sticky beans! Lots of :dust: to those of us still trying :).


----------



## Peanut78

Congrats Sweetpea! :happydance:

Did you use softcups this month as well?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yep, I used them the day before O!


----------



## Mellybelle

Congratulations Sweetpea! So happy for you!

My softcups finally arrived today. I'm gonna use one tonight!


----------



## Solace

mine came this morning :happydance: i'm hoping i wont need them tough waiting until October 2nd to :test: wish me luck


----------



## Solace

After reading much of this thread i was a little worried that i'd have trouble getting the softcup into the right position..But 1st time ever using it i found it so so easy, no problems what so ever, i can't feel it at all (and i'm 5'2" and very petite) so yaaay for softcups :happydance: 
I inserted the softcup while laying back with my back and head propped up, i have a feeling it would be a little difficult to use in a seated position as recommended on the box, but as this is for conception and not af that isn't an issue


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats to you ladies who received your :bfp:!!!

Can you please put me down for Oct 25th? Just started a new cycle and ready to get a sticky bean this month!!!


----------



## holls147

I want to try Soft Cups! But I can't find them at any stores in Minneapolis!!! Argh!


----------



## enniejennie

Have you tried CVS? That is where I found them here in Florida.


----------



## blouseybrown

I've been using softcups this month and have found them easy to use, although I wouldn't use them for AF, I imagine them being quite messy. Not due to test for another couple of weeks, so here's hoping theyve worked!
Hope everyone is doing ok.
XXX


----------



## dan-o

OMG!! Congrats sweetpea!!!! :yipee:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks sweets!


----------



## DaretoDream

Holls you can get them from the softcup website... it's cheaper.


----------



## CheriRose

Well ladies I am gonna be NTNP for a few months.. My DH has a few medical conditions he needs to over come.. And also I need to loose a LOT of weight to feel comfortable.. So I will be in from time to time.. But I wanted to say GOOD LUCK.!! HOPE YOU ALL GET YOUR :bfp: SOON.!!


----------



## medicine

I used softcups and preseed this cycle and got a :bfp: at 10 days post ovulation, on September 24, 2010.

I used softcups and preseed last cycle but no BFP last cycle.


----------



## luv his face

Congrats!


----------



## mushypea

Congratulations medicine x
Sweetpea - hope you are keeping well. Not sure if I said, but put me down for a BFN yet again. I was gonna give up softcups now, but DH sperm are low volume, low motility etc etc, so we are going to do insemination (so can be sure all the sperm are right on my cervix) and softcup to keep them in, until we go for our fertility treatment.


----------



## Luv

Congrats Medicine! :happydance: I am going to be trying preseed and softcups this cycle. How long were you trying before you starting using them?


----------



## medicine

Thank you *luv his face*, *mushypea*, and *Luv*. :flower:



Luv said:


> Congrats Medicine! :happydance: I am going to be trying preseed and softcups this cycle. How long were you trying before you starting using them?

This is my fifth cycle of TTC and I think this is perhaps my *3rd cycle of using Softcup and Preseed*. I started using them once I understood what Softcup and Preseed did to help.

I also used grapefruit juice to help with cervical mucus, and it helped a lot. I think the B50-Complex I took for two cycles was a huge help too, because I got a positive OPK one day sooner than normal, and it straightened out my Basal Body temperatures before ovulation. Usually, I get a temperature spike on the day I get a positive OPK, and the next day I get a temperature dip, and then the temperature goes up and stays up during the luteal phase. But this time I didn't get the temperature spike and dip around the time of ovulation. I think this was because of the B50-complex. I think I will continue to take the B50-Complex vitamins. I got my BFP on September 24, 2010.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: mushy, so sorry AF showed up. Sounds like you have a good plan with using the Softcups until you start up the fertility treatments... give those swimmers the best chance possible!


----------



## medicine

My testing date for August was August 31, 2010, and My testing date for September was September 24, 2010.


----------



## pinklush00

medicine said:


> My testing date for August was August 31, 2010, and My testing date for September was September 24, 2010.

Hey medicine, how did you go about using the softcups and pre-seed? I started a thread with a question on it but no one is answering. :(


Thanks!


----------



## medicine

pinklush00 said:


> medicine said:
> 
> 
> My testing date for August was August 31, 2010, and My testing date for September was September 24, 2010.
> 
> Hey medicine, how did you go about using the softcups and pre-seed? I started a thread with a question on it but no one is answering. :(
> 
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

I do self-insemination using donor sperm, so the way I do it may be different from the way others who BD with their OH's do it.

I first insert pre-seed into me and then I place the donor sperm into the softcup and then add some pre-seed to the softcup and kind of mix the sperm and the pre-seed around a little. 

Then I insert the softcup the way the video on the softcup website shows. There are two videos that are helpful, one is on the softcup website, and then another one is on youtube. 

*Two Videos for how to insert the Softcup Properly:*

(#1) Softcup Insertion and Removal Instructions 

Video on the softcup website: https://www.softcup.com/video.html 
-or-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th0X5iTXavE

-and-

(#2) INSTEAD Softcup Menstrual Cup - How To Use
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2drNCv9ac1I


So, for inserting softcup, I first squeeze softcup on the sides and then sit on the toilet first and then insert it slowly by pushing it in and down. But before I sit on the toilet, I lift the toilet seat up and then place a large towel or something over the opening of the toilet and then lower the toilet seat back down. I do this just in case the sperm-filled softcup falls while am trying to insert it. So if there is a towel there instead of nothing, then if it falls, then it will fall onto the towel instead of falling into the water of the toilet, and that sample won't be wasted. So I push softcup in as far as possible to be sure that it is behind the pelvic bone. I then use my finger to feel under the softcup to make sure it is under my cervix. The cervix should feel like the tip of the nose. I then leave it in for however long. Some people leave it in overnight, some leave it in for a 8 hours, but I think the recommended maximum time to leave softcup in is 12 hours.

Now if you are BD with your OH, I think the women who do this have their own methods of using softcup and preseed. I think after they BD with their OH, they somehow insert softcup while still lying down on their backs, but I'm not sure. Some have methods to be sure that the sperm gets placed inside softcup. I'm sure many of the women here can tell you how they do it.


----------



## pinklush00

medicine said:


> pinklush00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medicine said:
> 
> 
> My testing date for August was August 31, 2010, and My testing date for September was September 24, 2010.
> 
> Hey medicine, how did you go about using the softcups and pre-seed? I started a thread with a question on it but no one is answering. :(
> 
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> I do self-insemination using donor sperm, so the way I do it may be different from the way others who BD with their OH's do it.
> 
> I first insert pre-seed into me and then I place the donor sperm into the softcup and then add some pre-seed to the softcup and kind of mix the sperm and the pre-seed around a little.
> 
> Then I insert the softcup the way the video on the softcup website shows. There are two videos that are helpful, one is on the softcup website, and then another one is on youtube.
> 
> *Two Videos for how to insert the Softcup Properly:*
> 
> (#1) Softcup Insertion and Removal Instructions
> 
> Video on the softcup website: https://www.softcup.com/video.html
> -or-
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th0X5iTXavE
> 
> -and-
> 
> (#2) INSTEAD Softcup Menstrual Cup - How To Use
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2drNCv9ac1I
> 
> 
> So, for inserting softcup, I first squeeze softcup on the sides and then sit on the toilet first and then insert it slowly by pushing it in and down. But before I sit on the toilet, I lift the toilet seat up and then place a large towel or something over the opening of the toilet and then lower the toilet seat back down. I do this just in case the sperm-filled softcup falls while am trying to insert it. So if there is a towel there instead of nothing, then if it falls, then it will fall onto the towel instead of falling into the water of the toilet, and that sample won't be wasted. So I push softcup in as far as possible to be sure that it is behind the pelvic bone. I then use my finger to feel under the softcup to make sure it is under my cervix. The cervix should feel like the tip of the nose. I then leave it in for however long. Some people leave it in overnight, some leave it in for a 8 hours, but I think the recommended maximum time to leave softcup in is 12 hours.
> 
> Now if you are BD with your OH, I think the women who do this have their own methods of using softcup and preseed. I think after they BD with their OH, they somehow insert softcup while still lying down on their backs, but I'm not sure. Some have methods to be sure that the sperm gets placed inside softcup. I'm sure many of the women here can tell you how they do it.Click to expand...

Thank you!! I really appreciate your input. I will try this method by having my DH insert his :spermy: in the cup per those instructions.

btw congrats on your :bfp:! wishing you a blessed hh 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## medicine

pinklush00 said:


> medicine said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I really appreciate your input. I will try this method by having my DH insert his :spermy: in the cup per those instructions.
> 
> btw congrats on your :bfp:! wishing you a blessed hh 9 months! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you so much. :flower:
> 
> I get the donor sperm from a sperm bank, where a tiny vial of sperm gets delivered frozen in a cryo-tank. When I'm ready to use the sperm, I first drop it into a warm water bath for about 5 minutes or so to get it from being frozen to being semi-thawed. I then wrap the vial of sperm in a few layers of toilet tissue and then place it under my arm for about 10 or 15 minutes or so to get its temperature to regular body temperature, which is usually about 37.0 degrees Celsius (or 98.6 degrees Fahrenheit). I may alternate between placing it under my left and and under my right arm if it gets too cold under one arm. That should give it as much heat as needed.
> 
> I then use a syringe and catheter to transfer the sperm from the vial to the needle-less syringe, or a syringe that does not have a needle. A catheter is just a skinny plastic tube that takes the place of the needle, since you connect it to the place where a needle would usually be. A smaller syringe is good because the amounts of sperm that I get from the sperm bank is usually 1 milliliter. so I use a 5 milliliter syringe that I had to order from online since the stores where I live only sell syringes that are 10 milliliter. The smaller and better quality syringe ensures that I get as much of the sample out of the vial as possible.
> 
> I then transfer the sperm to softcup and then add preseed.
> 
> So it is probably good for your OH to make sure all of the sperm sample is transferred to the softcup as possible. Since sperm samples are usually in very small amounts, it is easy to lose a lot of the sample if close attention is not paid to the sample. So if he will place his sample in the softcup, he just needs to pay close attention in order to not lose too much of the sample.Click to expand...


----------



## dan-o

AF for me ladies. 
Onto 50mg clomid combined with the softcups this cycle!! 
I'm going for a follicle scan on the 15th, to check progress.

Next test day will be 28th October :) xx


----------



## pinklush00

medicine said:


> pinklush00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medicine said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I really appreciate your input. I will try this method by having my DH insert his :spermy: in the cup per those instructions.
> 
> btw congrats on your :bfp:! wishing you a blessed hh 9 months! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you so much. :flower:
> 
> I get the donor sperm from a sperm bank, where a tiny vial of sperm gets delivered frozen in a cryo-tank. When I'm ready to use the sperm, I first drop it into a warm water bath for about 5 minutes or so to get it from being frozen to being semi-thawed. I then wrap the vial of sperm in a few layers of toilet tissue and then place it under my arm for about 10 or 15 minutes or so to get its temperature to regular body temperature, which is usually about 37.0 degrees Celsius (or 98.6 degrees Fahrenheit). I may alternate between placing it under my left and and under my right arm if it gets too cold under one arm. That should give it as much heat as needed.
> 
> I then use a syringe and catheter to transfer the sperm from the vial to the needle-less syringe, or a syringe that does not have a needle. A catheter is just a skinny plastic tube that takes the place of the needle, since you connect it to the place where a needle would usually be. A smaller syringe is good because the amounts of sperm that I get from the sperm bank is usually 1 milliliter. so I use a 5 milliliter syringe that I had to order from online since the stores where I live only sell syringes that are 10 milliliter. The smaller and better quality syringe ensures that I get as much of the sample out of the vial as possible.
> 
> I then transfer the sperm to softcup and then add preseed.
> 
> So it is probably good for your OH to make sure all of the sperm sample is transferred to the softcup as possible. Since sperm samples are usually in very small amounts, it is easy to lose a lot of the sample if close attention is not paid to the sample. So if he will place his sample in the softcup, he just needs to pay close attention in order to not lose too much of the sample.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what a catheter was because there is a commercial on tv that talks about getting your catheter replaced because of excessive usage!
> 
> Okay I will make sure that DH aims correctly as well! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: dan-o! Hopefully the Clomid will do the trick this coming cycle, fingers (and everything else) tightly crossed for you!


----------



## pinklush00

ooSweetPea said:


> :hugs: dan-o! Hopefully the Clomid will do the trick this coming cycle, fingers (and everything else) tightly crossed for you!

 
F'x for you dan-o. Keeping you in my prayers hun! :)

Hi SweetPea!

I would like to be added as well for using softcup this month. It will be my first cycle using them, and plan to test around the 19th of Oct. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, i'm using softcups this months with conceive plus. It's okay to put it in but i have short fingers and i can't reach behind the pubic bone to hook under the rim to get it out. I'm worried i'm doing it wrong and i make things even worse. It's cd12 so according to smep we b'd today, dh decided he wanted to do it this morning. I put the softcup up for about two hours. Do you think that was enough?? Last time i left it in overnight. 

Babydust xxxxxxxx


----------



## medicine

pinklush00 said:


> I was wondering what a catheter was because there is a commercial on tv that talks about getting your catheter replaced because of excessive usage!
> 
> Okay I will make sure that DH aims correctly as well! :thumbup:

Some also suggest that a woman should have an orgasm after the softcup has been put in place under the cervix. They speculate that having an orgasm after putting the softcup in place should help the process some how, maybe because it creates more cervical mucus to help the sperm to swim up through the cervix and then the uterus, or maybe it helps the sperm out in some other ways.

For example, I know one site that suggested that a woman use a vibrator on the clitoris to induce an orgasm.


----------



## Hopes314

So my husband and I have been TTC for 3 months, Oct 1st being the beginning of the 3rd month. A big problem with us is that he works a lot and is often too tired to BD on what I estimate are the most fertile days. Also, my cycle lengths vary sometimes by almost 10 days, so its hard to pinpoint when it is coming, so that means a LOT of days of BDing. I mean I realize we could wait for a positive OPK but sometimes those can be missed and sometimes by then it is too late. So anyway, long story but we are thinking about using the softcups this month, like on days that he is too tired to actually BD, we are going to try having him deposit into the softcup and i can just insert it and try that way on some days. I was thinking maybe its at least better than just skipping those days all together! Does anyone else do anything like this? I'm kinda scared to put something up there I feel like I'm going to hurt the sperm or my cervix or something lol.


----------



## lisaf

lots of girls self-inseminate with softcups


----------



## Hopes314

now if i could do it without injuring myself or something that would be just perfect then lol


----------



## Solace

medicine said:


> pinklush00 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering what a catheter was because there is a commercial on tv that talks about getting your catheter replaced because of excessive usage!
> 
> Okay I will make sure that DH aims correctly as well! :thumbup:
> 
> Some also suggest that a woman should have an orgasm after the softcup has been put in place under the cervix. They speculate that having an orgasm after putting the softcup in place should help the process some how, maybe because it creates more cervical mucus to help the sperm to swim up through the cervix and then the uterus, or maybe it helps the sperm out in some other ways.
> 
> For example, I know one site that suggested that a woman use a vibrator on the clitoris to induce an orgasm.Click to expand...

I've also heard a female orgasm after :sex: helps the swimmers on the way, but here's why... When a woman orgasms her cervix pulses, this makes the cervix dip in and out of the pool of sperm, sucking it up so to speak:blush:


----------



## Peanut78

Hi ladies, 

just wanted to let you know I got my BFP :cloud9: 

Using softcups, cfbm, and preseed.... :dohh:

:kiss:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats


----------



## DaretoDream

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mrs_lukey

woohoo congrats!!

i've used my mooncup this cycle for the first time!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

This is my second cycle using softcups & preseed. Hoping it's it for us


----------



## mrs_lukey

good luck!x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls im thinking of using the softcups this month but a bit scared xxxxxx


----------



## mushypea

Why are you scared caz&bob? They are so easy and it is so nice to not have that damp patch iykwim! How long have you been ttc#2? This is our 11th cycle :|


----------



## mushypea

congrats, peanut x


----------



## SophieBee

Just thought I'd stop in and say hi :hi:

We'll be using softcups and preseed for the first time this cycle, so fx'd it works for us... Quick question - are softcups easy to use? Do you think it is worth practising with them before we DTD? Just imagining the potential for it to all go a bit wrong and end up losing more than I would normally :dohh:


----------



## luv his face

Hey just stoppin by.. Think I'm onto my 2ww.. haven't gotten a completely positive opk yet but i'm having lots of ewcm.. hopefully i can get a pos. opk and start 1dpo already..


sophie yeah its worth it to try before your ovulating but they're really easy to use for most women if you wanna try them out you should do it after the deed and not dry that way you don't waste one of those pricey cups and you can know how much it holds for how long and how much leakage you might have.


----------



## DaretoDream

Caz- you'll do fine! they're a bit strange at first but really- they're fantastic. This is our second cycle using them. :)


----------



## Razcox

Hiya! Can you add me back onto the list please?? Had a break for a couple of months but was on the old thread and i'm ready to go again now. Testing 23rd Oct having used pre seed and softcups.

Thanks xxx


----------



## enniejennie

Can you please put me down of Oct 24th? I OV early this month so I hope I caught the bean!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Fingers crossed for everyone this month, hope it's a bumper crop of BFP's!!! :)


----------



## lisaf

I was just counting on the first page.. is that really 50BFPs in this thread this year?


----------



## Hopes314

Specific question about the softcups! Oh and TMI alert lol.

So We have been using the softcups, for bd and sometimes just insemination. After removing the softcup, my cervix is always super soft, and lots of EWCM. I know that semen has prostaglandins that soften the cervix, so that explains why its always so soft after removing the cups, seeing as the cervix sits in the semen for those hours. Anywayy.. what about the EWCM? Even if I do not have EWCM before putting in the cup, I do after removing it! according to my Fertility Friend chart, its looking like I O'd yesterday (technically wont be able to tell til more high temps, but its very likely) and my EWCM turned to creamy. Then today we used a softcup again for insem, just to add an extra day after O, and I take the cup out and tons of EWCM. Is it just the softcup and semen doing this?? We will probably continue for a few more days but it would be nice to not worry so much about it. Check out my chart, opinions??


----------



## DaretoDream

sometimes semen LOOKS just like ewcm... if it's truly ew- it'll stretch a couple inches. Does it? Or does it snap?


----------



## Hopes314

DaretoDream said:


> sometimes semen LOOKS just like ewcm... if it's truly ew- it'll stretch a couple inches. Does it? Or does it snap?

Its def ewcm. stretchy and all. I didn't check til at least an hour after I removed the softcup, so its probably not extra semen or anything. And it is still coming a little, five hours later. But doesnt it look like I O'd yesterday by looking at my chart? Hm..


----------



## mushypea

Hey hopes - I don't really know but I have had the same experience! I am sure someone said something yucky a few pages back about putting it in a cup of water and if it dissolves it is semen, if it doesn't it is EWCM, but wouldn't have thought you would want to go to that extreme ;) Just keep up the bd until you have 3 high temps!


----------



## dan-o

Hopes314 said:


> Specific question about the softcups! Oh and TMI alert lol.
> 
> After removing the softcup, my cervix is always super soft, and lots of EWCM.

Mine does this too, the softcup seems to flatten it out. 
I didn't think about the whole prostaglandins thing tho, maybe that's why then! :)


----------



## blouseybrown

Hi ladies, I used softcups for the first time this cycle and got a BFP! 
Was amazed at how easy they were to use too. 
Hope everyone is well :) X


----------



## nataliendan

what are soft cups? x


----------



## dan-o

blouseybrown said:


> Hi ladies, I used softcups for the first time this cycle and got a BFP!
> Was amazed at how easy they were to use too.
> Hope everyone is well :) X

Wow!!! Congratulations hun!!!! xx

:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## dan-o

nataliendan said:


> what are soft cups? x

:flower:

here is the website:

https://www.softcup.com/


----------



## nataliendan

thank you x


----------



## luv his face

Hello stopping by again as I know my testing date finally will be the 24th :) 

good luck and lots of :dust: 

ooh ooh and congrats to those :bfp: 's :-D


----------



## Vrainoire

Well Sept. was my first cycle using softcups I don't know if it worked or not but out of my 21 years of living this cycle was the first time I ever missed a cycle..could be coincidence or maybe not but i'm waiting for a blood test being that i have no AF or BFP..so good luck and :dust: to everyone :hug:!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

I will be testing Oct 22nd. I don't know if i mentioned that before or not. :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Added you Dare! Didn't see anything in earlier posts but maybe I missed it :dohh:

How's everyone doing so far? Can't wait to see some more October BFP's in this thread!


----------



## iamrestored77

first month using softcup. I must say it was a challenge getting out. Whew I finally got though. I had to relax cause I was panicking. My cycle is almost over


----------



## dan-o

I used the cups quite a few times this month, we had lots of daytime BD! 
I think I ov'd yesterday, so should be in the 2ww now, but I'm going for a follicle scan later just to check :flower:


----------



## dan-o

How are you doing sweetpea? Any sickness yet? Are you going for any early scans? xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

I wrote everything in journal so I wouldn't clog up the thread but in a nutshell had a scary past few days with cramps and spotting, so doctor had me in for an early scan. He thinks it must just have been from stretching pains because everything looked perfect and we saw a heartbeat! I feel much better now :D thanks for asking sweetie :flow:

Good luck at your scan, make sure to let us know how it went! FX'd for you that this is your cycle, I'll be sending sticky bean vibes your way'


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, im on to cycle 5 now with the soft cups. testing 14th nov.


----------



## dan-o

topazicatzbet said:


> hey girls, im on to cycle 5 now with the soft cups. testing 14th nov.

Good luck hun!!! Fx


----------



## dan-o

ooSweetPea said:


> I wrote everything in journal so I wouldn't clog up the thread but in a nutshell had a scary past few days with cramps and spotting, so doctor had me in for an early scan. He thinks it must just have been from stretching pains because everything looked perfect and we saw a heartbeat! I feel much better now :D thanks for asking sweetie :flow:
> 
> Good luck at your scan, make sure to let us know how it went! FX'd for you that this is your cycle, I'll be sending sticky bean vibes your way'

Thanks hun!!

So sorry to hear you've had a scare.. but OMG congrats on seeing the HB!!! 
I bet it was amazing!
Hopefully it will be plain sailing from now on x

Scan went well, I've ovulated two eggs already, maybe another if the 3rd follicle popped after the scan. Ordinarily that would be excellent news, but they think I may now have fibroids, which will prevent implantation, so I'm in for tests next month :dohh: xx


----------



## mushypea

Hey sweetpea, can you put me down for testing on 1st November, please? Thanks :)


----------



## mushypea

Hey sweetpea, can you put me down for a BFN, please? Luteal phase defect this month, just to add to everything else - AF at 7dpo. Onto cycle 12.


----------



## luv his face

i'm sorry mushy :( i'm starting to think i have something wrong with my LP as its only 10-11 days long..


----------



## waiting4stork

hi ladies please can i join you been ttc 20months no bfp at all x trying soft cups for first time this month does anyone have any advice? We were hoping to have a baby for this christmas but dying for a bfp for christmas now xxx


----------



## mushypea

luv his face said:


> i'm sorry mushy :( i'm starting to think i have something wrong with my LP as its only 10-11 days long..

Hey luvhisface - 10-11 days long is fine, don't worry. Mine is usually 11-15 days, but not flaming 7 days like this month! Dunno whether the fact I have had really bad flu, chest infection and now sinusitis has played a role - I have been on painkillers for 3 weeks solid. Maybe my body just decided to get rid?! I hope that is all it is :(


----------



## mushypea

waiting4stork said:


> hi ladies please can i join you been ttc 20months no bfp at all x trying soft cups for first time this month does anyone have any advice? We were hoping to have a baby for this christmas but dying for a bfp for christmas now xxx

Hey waiting4stork, 20 months is a while, we are on 12 months so far... Soft cups are easy to insert - you just push it in, horizontally, not up like a tampon and it will kind of ping into place behind your pubic bone. Go on the instead website for some helpful videos, although medicine (I think it was her) did post the videos on this thread a few pages back, if you want to look here instead. Good luck and best wishes xxx


----------



## luv his face

I don't know it seems like you've had alot of different things to play a role in a flimsy cycle this month, I know being sick never helps


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: mushy... you had so much going on that I'm sure that's why things weren't normal this time around LP wise. Get on making a Halloween baby, girl!


----------



## TiffanyJolie

Can y'all add me for testing November 6th? 2nd month ttc using softcups this month


----------



## Razcox

Did anIC and the line was darker and thicker then the one yesterday which is great news and i am now classing it as my :bfp: :happydance: Can you update me please :)

Here it is:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004.jpg

And inverted:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004-1.jpg

My temps are nice and stable at 37.08 so just got to wait and see what happend now. If all is going well next week i will ring the doctors and sort out my early scan.


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats love that's great news!


----------



## lisaf

congrats! thats a great and obvious BFP on an IC!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:happydance: Congrats! Sending sticky dust your way!


----------



## Vrainoire

Congrats on the BFP!!!!
AFM- I'm waiting for Nov.2nd to see if the witch will show her head or if i'm actually preggo..so many probable causes to one situation...H&H 9 months to the mommies to be and good luck and baby dust for the rest of us..:dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

raz- what dpo are you?


----------



## Razcox

I am 13DPO hun so AF due tomorrow. I know she isnt going to show though, this is my 3rd pregnacy now and i feel just like i did then!! Just hope this one is extra sticky :)


----------



## roopachoo

Fantastic news!! Congrats


----------



## mushypea

ooSweetPea said:


> :hugs: mushy... you had so much going on that I'm sure that's why things weren't normal this time around LP wise. Get on making a Halloween baby, girl!

I really hope that is the reason because I always have an amazing luteal phase with perfect progesterone - the only thing I could rely on was my cycle! OK, shall we call my Halloween baby Damien? Not sure if Damien The Omen was ever shown in the US?! ;)


----------



## mushypea

Congratulations razcox x


----------



## LolaLouLou

Hi all! I would love to join this thread, this is my 5th month TTC and 1st time using SC! So far so good -one more night of BD and I will be starting my 2ww tomorrow... so testing around Nov 4.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Mushy, yes I've seen that movie! :haha: There was a new redone one too not too long ago... original was much better though ;)

:wave: Lola!


----------



## DaretoDream

Mushy- we have like 4 omen movies over here. AND a remake of the first one. So really, 5.


----------



## mushypea

I found the first one scary - Damien had the same tricycle as me!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

lol


----------



## enniejennie

Can you please put me down for a :bfp:!!!! :happydance: :yipee:

Here's to a sticky bean this time!!! I love SC!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Pregnant.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## topazicatzbet

:dust::dust: lots of sticky dust


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats and sticky dust!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls, just wanted to drop a line to you all to see if someone wanted to take over this thread after the November cycle? I wanted to stick around until I am out of first tri so hopefully (PMA!!) I'll be able to pass it on to one of you that would like to keep it going. 

It seems like a pretty lucky thread... I know a few of the girls that were in charge of it got their BFP's within a cycle or two so FX'd it's good luck for the next person! Like I said, I'll be happy to stick around and keep up with the November testers, if you girls don't mind of course :) but then have to pass it on when I move to 2nd tri.


----------



## luv his face

Congrats Jennie~! sticky :dust: to you!


----------



## mushypea

Congrats ennie jennie!


----------



## enniejennie

Thank you so much ladies!!! Hopefully this is the sticky bean I have been waiting for!!!!


----------



## LolaLouLou

Congrats enniejennie! Sticky :dust: to you!


----------



## DaretoDream

Congrats Ennie!

Sweetpea, if you can't find anyone else, i will consider doing it.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi ladies, was just wondering if you insert the softcup before or after BDing?

Do you wait a while, and then insert it?

Is there any chance that you could push the spermies out?

I'm a new user, and a little nervous about trying them.
Thanks


----------



## DaretoDream

i use them after, to trap the spermies in. :)


----------



## lisaf

hey sugar... you put it in afterwards because you're using it to trap the spermies up against your cervix.
I was worried too about trapping the sperm on the outside, so I did a scooping thing... Basically you fold the cup to get a stiff edge and scoop it along the labia, then insert.


----------



## dan-o

It's a BFP for me sweetpea!! 

I used softcups after almost every BD this month, as we dtd mainly in the daytime. I also used pre-conceive to lube up the softcup this month, rather than putting it in dry.

Oh and I was also on clomid, to boost egg production :)

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats fantastic news dan-o congrats.


----------



## Razcox

Congrates Dan-o thats great news! :happydance:


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats Dan-o!!! :happydance:


----------



## mushypea

Oh dan-o! I so hope this is a sticky bean for you x


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies, I'm so happy, I can't believe it. Now I just have to pray it sticks this time!! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

DAN-O!!!! that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sticky dust to you dan-o, amazing news! :happydance:

October seems a great month so far for the softcup girls!


----------



## dan-o

I was thinking the same thing!

Lets hope november is equally as good! xx


----------



## goodie

hi i'm a newbie, and after reading all the success stories will b ordering some softcups 2mo, am only cd2 1st af since mc in sept at 6 weeks, congrats 2 all those who have got their :bfp: and good luck an lots of baby :dust: to those still waiting


----------



## Vrainoire

congrats Dan-o!!!


----------



## lisaf

congrats Dan-o! Another clomid and softcup baby success! :)


----------



## LolaLouLou

Well I believe I am out this month- at 10 dpo I wiped this am and had some light pink cm :cry: I am not due for :witch: until Nov 4 so bummed. This 2ww is so strange- you are on a natural high thinking that this month is the month and then wham- a huge blow. :nope:


----------



## Vrainoire

LolaLouLou said:


> Well I believe I am out this month- at 10 dpo I wiped this am and had some light pink cm :cry: I am not due for :witch: until Nov 4 so bummed. This 2ww is so strange- you are on a natural high thinking that this month is the month and then wham- a huge blow. :nope:

Maybe its IB or do you usually spot before AF??


----------



## LolaLouLou

No, not usually, however last month I started to spot at 8 dpo and got my hopes up thinking it was ib so this month I think I am following the same pattern of :witch: coming... Are you testing soon? I was really trying to hold off but now I am anxious to- just to move on. :dust: to you and other testers!


----------



## Feelcrazy

Hello-
what are sift cups and where can I get them???? Sorry to barge in


----------



## Vrainoire

Lola-I'm gonna wait till my doctors appointment..i dont want to jinx anything ..i'm due for bloods on Tuesday


----------



## LolaLouLou

Vrainoire said:


> Lola-I'm gonna wait till my doctors appointment..i dont want to jinx anything ..i'm due for bloods on Tuesday

Good deal- I know what you mean about jinxing things- :dust: to you!!!


----------



## lisaf

Feelcrazy said:


> Hello-
> what are sift cups and where can I get them???? Sorry to barge in

They are the Instead cups meant for menstrual periods. Many drug stores carry them with the other feminine hygeine products, if not, you can order online.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Just checking in to see how all you girls are doing, hopefully you are all well!


----------



## luv his face

Yeah there hasn't been a post in here in a while hows everyone doin!?


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls you can put me down for a :bfp:, got it this morning at 10dpo on cycle 5.


----------



## luv his face

Yay congrats!


----------



## dan-o

topazicatzbet said:


> hey girls you can put me down for a :bfp:, got it this morning at 10dpo on cycle 5.

OMG!! Congrats hun!!! xx :yipee:


----------



## LolaLouLou

Hi girls! just got back from a nice vacation for my 30th bday! A well needed vacation after :witch: got me! (So you can put me down for BFN for my 11/4 test date) 

Congrats to topazicatzbet ! :happydance: 

Hoping for a successful month of November- lots of :dust: to all you girls!


----------



## mushypea

congrats topazicatzbet!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## mushypea

Sweetpea put me down for a bfp this month! So I made a Halloween baby like you said! Will have to call him Damien - ha ha!


----------



## Feelcrazy

Sorry to barge in! But I've been ttc a long time and heard of softcups on here but can you please tell me

what it is?? How you use it?

Where can I get some?

Thanks to anyone who answers


----------



## Feelcrazy

Congrats mushy pea! That's amazing!! :)


----------



## DaretoDream

mushy! thats fantastic!


----------



## luv his face

CONGRATS MUSHY!!!!!!


FeelCrazy, they are menstrual cups you insert and they catch your flow although most of us only use it to keep semen inside of us after we :sex: they are very easy to insert and remove and they keep the semen close to your cervix. you can buy them on amazon or directly from the softcups website which will have more information for you 


https://www.softcup.com/

GL to you!


----------



## Violet3

I have ordered some Instead Cups online. Apparently they are better than Softcups because they hold the semen closer to your cervix, but don't hold me to that because I really don't know ! Just something I heard :)

xx


----------



## luv his face

did you order them off the soft cups website? i think amazon may be cheaper


----------



## Violet3

I actually got them from Express Chemist, they were about £12 for a pack of 24 if I remember correctly :) x


----------



## Canagirl

Violet3 said:


> I have ordered some Instead Cups online. Apparently they are better than Softcups because they hold the semen closer to your cervix, but don't hold me to that because I really don't know ! Just something I heard :)
> 
> xx

I didn't know there are different kinds. The ones that I have are Instead Softcups (softcups made by Instead). I had thought softcups = Instead

Hoping they work for you!


----------



## ooSweetPea

MUSHY YAYYYY!! :happydance: Congrats to you and H&H pregnancy, so happy for you!


----------



## mushypea

Thanks feelcrazy, luvhisface and daretodream! So excited I can't sleep!


----------



## mushypea

Thanks sweetpea! A long time coming! 12 cycles it took me and I only got there after a little blockage in my tube was flushed out by the hsg! My left ovary is the dominant one and I have never felt my right one do anything!


----------



## Feelcrazy

They are enormous! How do you even fit them???


----------



## luv his face

theres a video that shows you how to insert on the softcup website and usually after dtd its pretty well lubed and goes in fine, you have to really push it high up to your cervix though which i think i might have a slight problem with. i use the pre'seed with it and it isn't painful to insert. i've heard a couple times of people having to take a couple of minutes to get it back out though.


----------



## BobDog

I am a soft cup user for TTC!! first cycle using it and if it works then it is going to be my little miracle product!! 

i'm testing on the 8th of december and i'm just about to enter my 2WW!! for some reason i am so excited about this round!! :D

:dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

GUYS i think i got a very faint i mean FAINT line on my test this am!!!! even dh saw it! but will have to try again tomorrow to make sure, but it was really there!

Took a photo, but it didn't show up on the photo. Too light still!


----------



## mushypea

Exciting stuff daretodream! Hope this really is your month!!! :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

excellent news mushypea and deartodream. congrats


----------



## mushypea

Thanks topazcatzbet!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies, could use your eyes. I finally put up Photos of my test this am <--- click that to visit and tell me if you see the line? PLEASE see the line. No pressure. :)


----------



## mushypea

Daretodream - deffo a line! You are due 2 days after me!


----------



## LolaLouLou

I am elated! You can put me down for a :bfp: I tested yesterday at 13 dpo (Cycle 6) and got my positive result that I have been waiting for! I am still in shock- I really believe that my softcups helped get the job done- I will recommend them to everyone! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats love!


----------



## mushypea

Congrats lolalulu!


----------



## Violet3

Caution: the following reply contains wayyy TMI ! Haha.

Well I am pretty happy. It is currently CD42- my CP is low, soft and open and my CM is becoming EWCM- I am typing this on my blackberry with a softcup inserted and my legs up against the wall !!! Really hoping that I'll get a BFP in a week or two !! X


----------



## DaretoDream

Violet3 said:


> Caution: the following reply contains wayyy TMI ! Haha.
> 
> Well I am pretty happy. It is currently CD42- my CP is low, soft and open and my CM is becoming EWCM- I am typing this on my blackberry with a softcup inserted and my legs up against the wall !!! Really hoping that I'll get a BFP in a week or two !! X

Did that this cycle and typed into my phone and actually dropped the phone on my face!

lol. gl lady! :dust:


----------



## Smile4me

I'm using softcups this cycle, does anyone have any suggestions, the first two times I used it I saw blood but this morning, there wasnt any so I'm hoping I've figured out how to use them :) 

For the ladies who have recieved their BFP's do you mind if I ask how long you have been ttc and how long you have used softcups and/or preseed?

Thanks Much and Congrats to you!!!


----------



## mushypea

Smile4me I conceived after 1 month without softcups with DS and after 12 months (using softcups for about 6) for #2. But I did have a slight blockage in my tube to my dominant ovary, which hampered things...


----------



## Smile4me

Great, Thanks for the information, I sure hope they work for us :) I have done four rounds of Clomid, the second round was successful but I mc after 12 weeks so here we go again, I did two rounds after that but no luck so this month I am taking it easy and if we are not successful we will try Clomid one more month, then see a FS.


----------



## mushypea

Keeping my fingers crossed for you smile4me x :dust:


----------



## Smile4me

Well I didnt have any problems using it last night so FX'd this will be the month!!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## arpeters

Hello Ladies, 

I have seen such positive results from this forum that I would love to join you. I am currently on CD8 and I plan on using softcups. I am a bit nervous about making sure I scoop up all of the little guys in there, but I think I will do fine. Fx'd. lol I hope I get my :bfp: this month. 

Lots of :dust: to you all.


----------



## Smile4me

Mushypea do you know if sweetpea is still updating this thread? I read the first page and she has you as Negative in November? I really would not want this thread to go away as it appears it has helped sooooo many women :)


----------



## mushypea

Smile4me said:


> Mushypea do you know if sweetpea is still updating this thread? I read the first page and she has you as Negative in November? I really would not want this thread to go away as it appears it has helped sooooo many women :)

Maybe sweetpea has got pregnancy brain :rofl:! She congratulated me on my pregnancy, so she knows I am pregnant! I know she is trying to get someone to take over this thread as she will be out of first tri soon x


----------



## mushypea

Just checked smile4me and it does say bfp for me! It is just my cycles have got a lot shorter - so I am down as bfn at the beginning of November x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls... yes still trying to keep this thread updated! Mushy I thought that I had put you for BFP so had to doublecheck I wasn't losing it! Have had a rough past few weeks and ended up on home IV therapy because MS is so bad, so will update front page now. 

Offer is still open on anyone who wants to take over this thread as I am only a few days off second tri, let me know!


----------



## mushypea

Sweetpea - don't worry you haven't lost it! I so hope your MS lessens soon - you have had a really rough time there :(


----------



## arpeters

So, when I first got the softcups I tested by myself in the bathroom and it went just fine. Well, I didn't factor in the preseed and having things be extremely slippery. lol. So, I went to put it in and it twisted sideways and I almost dropped it. It was funny, but I finally got it in right. Crossing my fingers for this month. 

Wishing lots of :dust: to everyone.


----------



## Dollface

I used the Instead cup during an at home insem. Worked first cycle!!Got my BFP in the afternoon of 12-03-10.


----------



## iamrestored77

Dollface Congrats :)


----------



## arpeters

That is wonderful, Dollface! Congratulations! I have heard such great outcomes after using the softcup. I hope it works for me. :dust:


----------



## Smile4me

aww that's awesome, I have never heard of a at home insemination congrats hun!

Sweetpea how can we take over the front page hun ... you don't have to leave us :)
and wow the MS has been that bad, I hope you feel better sweetie!

I managed to use them every time this month using the EMSP so hopefully it works for us, we had a mc in July after 12 weeks and two rounds of Clomid, since we have done two more rounds of Clomid with no luck, I took this month off using softcups for the first time and of course preseed :)

I hope this is our month ladies!


----------



## mushypea

Congrats Dollface!


----------



## mjo

My partner and I are using the Instead cups going on three cycles right now, doing at-home insemination with a donor. Our next testing date is Christmas Eve :) Fingers are crossed for the best Christmas present EVER!


----------



## Smile4me

6dpo sore (.)(.) this morning and soft cervix PLEASE let the softcups do their job :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Smile, whoever wants to take over the thread would just need to start a new thread and I will copy the first post info in a PM to them :)


----------



## Razcox

Can you remove my BFP for Oct please, had another MMC :(

Will be using softcups again when we are back to TTC in a month or so though, maybe it will be 4th time lucky for us. :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

so sorry to hear raz :hugs:


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: raz, so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## stillhoping22

Hello everyone! I am new to babyandbump.com and was led here in my search to find more women using softcups. I purchased my first package a few days ago and am just waiting to use them. 

A little about me....
DH and I are both 30 and have been married for 5 years. Off all forms of birth control for 5 years. Actively TTC with clomid for 3 months about 2 years ago and it was just too stressful at that time. Back at it again now. AF just arrived this morning and I will be starting my second month of clomid. Going to try using the softcups to increase our chances. Hoping to join the many BFP's on this board soon! 

Any advice or tips would be more than welcome!


----------



## desiree1970

I'm doing it tomorrow and only have soft cup, no lube and I'm a bit scared... what if he puts too much in the soft cup? I don't have a syringe....


----------



## PrincessMarle

There should be a 2014 thread for this.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm back at TTC and will be using soft cups and preseed this week. Baby dust to you all


----------



## PrincessMarle

I'll find out tomorrow or the next day if preseed/softcups worked for us. My heart says no, my mind says yes, and my body is about 50/0, lol.


----------

